# Fahrtechnikkurse nur für Ladies - Erfahrungs- und Anbieterliste



## Bergradlerin (13. Februar 2010)

Ladies und Gentlemen, 

in diesem Thread ist ausnahmsweise Werbung erlaubt - allerdings bitte ausschließlich Anbietern für *Fahrtechniktrainings für Ladies*!  Alles andere landet ausnahmslos in meinem virtuellen Moderatoren-Mülleimer. 

Also: Wer bietet wo und wann spezielle Kurse oder Trainings, Urlaube oder Rennvorbereitungsmaßnahmen? Was zeichnet diese Angebote aus, hebt sie von anderen ab oder empfielt sich für besondere Ansprüche oder Anforderungen? Wer hat Erfahrungen gemacht, die sie (oder auch er) mit uns teilen möchte?

Für die Planung von Veranstaltungen bitte ich Euch, jeweils einen eigenen Thread zu eröffnen, da dieser hier sonst bald unübersichtlich wird. Also bitte etwas Disziplin, sonst geht das unter, was Ihr ja eigentlich sucht:

DAS Fahrtechniktraining bei DEM Anbieter!


----------



## TiffyI (13. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wir bieten Fahrtechnikkurse speziell für Ladies - bei uns "girls only"

Aber schaut doch einfach selbst: www.trailgaemsen.de/fahrtechnik
Wollen auch noch nen Zusatztermin anbieten, da der Kurs im Mai fast voll ist.

Bei Fragen meldet euch!

Viele Grüße,
...dieTrailgämseSteffi;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A4L (13. Februar 2010)

Kann www.bikeride.de empfehlen, meine Frau hat dort den Female Flow I gemacht.

Seit dem haben meine Frau und ich noch mehr Spaß (beim biken)!

Programm war durchdacht und vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis in Ordnung.


----------



## Twörgel (15. Februar 2010)

Ich hätte da noch was im Großraum Heidelberg; das war auch schon mal an anderer Stelle hier gepostet. 
http://www.die-bergziegen.de/bergziegen.php
Ich wollte mich im vergangenen Jahr schon mal dort anmelden, das hat aber leider zeitlich nicht hingehauen . Dieses Jahr starte ich einen neuen Anlauf und der Bericht kommt dann postwendend. So wie ich das einschätze, wird das


----------



## yellow618 (16. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

hier www.dassportwerk.de gibt es Fahrtechnikkurse für Ladies!!!
Geleitet werden die Kurse von der MTB-Marathon Europameisterin2003, Birgit Jüngst.
Einfach mal ansehen!
Grüße


----------



## crazyeddie (17. Februar 2010)

hiervon gibts dieses jahr mit sicherheit ne neuauflage, gerne auch ladies only. letztes jahr waren einige frauen dabei, teilweise mit partner, wobei ich das hier und da als etwas sagen wir grenzwertig empfand 

da es euch nur das spritgeld nach saarbrücken kostet, ist vielleicht auch ne längere anreise akzeptabel. letztes jahr waren die teilnehmer mit der weitesten anreise immerhin aus trier.


----------



## Brig (17. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

falls jemand einen Kurs in der Schweiz sucht, ich kann Swiss Bike Tours empfehlen - Peter ist wirklich super  
Er hat nicht nur Techniktrainings für Frauen sonder auch Weekends  bzw. eine Bikewoche nur für Frauen im Programm. Auf die Woche freu ich mich jetzt schon 
http://www.swiss-bike-tours.ch


----------



## Stefan_SIT (18. Februar 2010)

SportsInTeam bietet seit einigen Jahren im Raum Köln/Bonn Fahrtechnikkurse "For Ladies Only" an: 


Einsteigerkurse
Aufbaukurse
Antje-Kramer-Special

Weiterhin finden im Mai am Gardasee zwei Ride Camps  mit Fahrtechnikinhalten ausschließlich für Mädels statt. Der Clou hierbei: bei Buchung eines der o.a. Fahrtechnikkurse wird der Kurspreis auf das Ride Camp angerechnet!  

Weitere Infos gibt es hier

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## DH Sport (2. März 2010)

Hallo Bikerinnen,

Spass am Biken mit mehr Technik und Selbstvertrauen!
Wir bieten Fahrtechnik für Frauen an der Isar, in den Bergen und im Bikepark!
Termine & Infos findet ihr auf unserer Seite! www.sportshop-muenchen.de
Gerne stehen wir euch für persönliche Information telefonisch oder im Shop zur Verfügung.
Ich freu mich auf euch!
Betty
Sportshop Muenchen Team


----------



## trelgne (3. März 2010)

Fahrtechnikkurse im Spessart (Frammersbach), teils auch speziell nur für Frauen:
http://www.bikewald.de/Fahrtechnik-Seminare-0-0-0-143-86-1.htm


----------



## Winnie (3. März 2010)

Keine Kurse aber geführte Touren für Frauen

http://www.die-bikekatzen.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemson (4. März 2010)

Gravity Girl Steffi lädt alle bikenden Ladies zum Technik-Basic-Kurs ein, um euch fit zu machen für die Gravity-Saison!
Infos unter www.rsvplessa.de
Fragen und Anmeldung steffi.marth(at)rsvplessa.de





http://www.facebook.com/pages/Trek-Gravity-Girls/173174781355?ref=ts#!/pages/Trek-Gravity-Girls/173174781355?ref=ts


----------



## Kanakonda (6. März 2010)

http://www.hirsch-sprung.com


[FONT="]Eva war früher bei Bitou dabei und hat sich jetzt aber letztes Jahr selbsständig gemacht.[/FONT][/SIZE]
[/FONT] [FONT=Comic Sans MS][SIZE=3][FONT="]
Ich habe bei Hirsch-Sprung letztes Jahr ein Personaltraining gemacht um meine Blockade (nach einem kopfübersturz "erworben") in bergab Serpentinen anzugehen. 
[/FONT]   [FONT="]Das Training war super!!! Ich kann es wirklich nur empfehlen! Die Trails und Übungsorte waren super ausgesucht, das Training war einfühlsam, voller Dynamik und auf mich abgestimmt.[/FONT][/SIZE]
[/FONT]     [FONT=Comic Sans MS][SIZE=3][FONT="]Über viele Feinheiten der Fahrtechnik mit Gleichgewichtübungen und Verständnis zur Physik wurde auch an der Lösung der Blockade mental gearbeitet, ich habe so viel Power übermittelt bekommen, konnte Vertrauen aufbauen, wurde motiviert und gepuschtund auch noch fotografiert! 
Super Bilder, also ehrlich, wann hat Frau schon mal einen Fototermin am Berg!
[/FONT]     Jetzt kann ich die Kurven wieder durchfahren und arbeite weiter an der Performance ;-)
 [FONT="]
Um weiter dran zu bleiben werde ich auch dieses Jahr nochmal nachlegen und suche Mitstreiterinnen für ein Training in kleiner Gruppe, aber dafür werde ich einen extra Tread machen...
Viel Spaß
 [/FONT]


----------



## Marc B (6. März 2010)

Da man hier anscheinend ohne Werbe-Vorwurf seine Angebote reinstellen kann

Wir von Ridefirst bieten auch Lady-Kurse an, bei denen die Mädels ohne Druck an ihrer Fahrtechnik feilen können.

Die Erfahrungen der Teilnehmerinnen findet ihr auf unserer Page unter "*Meinungen*".



 



_Alles zu den Lady-Kursen findet ihr auf unserer Page_: *www.ridefirst.de*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## chayenne06 (7. März 2010)

Hallo,
hier im Chiemgau gibt es auch anbieter:
http://mtb-fahrtechniktraining.de/

oder:
http://bikeguiding.eu/

ui hab eben gesehen das sind die selben kurse!!

Beide bieten auch speziell einen Kurs (oder mehrere?) für Frauen an.

Ich möchte noch vor den ersten Marathons einen Kurs mitmachen. Aber gemeinsam mit Jungs


----------



## BiTou (9. März 2010)

Hallo Bikerinnen,

wir bieten Euch eine ganze Menge spezielle MTB Angebote für Frauen.
MTB Fahrtechnik für Frauen
Lady Camps
MTB Transalp für Frauen

http://www.bitou.eu/mountainbike-frauen.html

Euer BITOU Team


----------



## das waldhuhn (13. März 2010)

Hier http://www.girlsridetoo.de/index.php?id=17  gibt es eine Auflistung mehrerer Anbieter für Frauen-Fahrtechnik-Kurse. Sind zwar ein paar dabei die hier auch auftauchen, aber Viel hilft Viel. ;-)
(Super, dass es nicht mehr bloß lauter Level 1 und 2 Kurse gibt)
Was Besonderes ist ein Kurs der mehr auf die mentale Seite abzielt. Und anscheinend ziemlich viel bringt. "Mut tut gut" mit Petra Müssig. Info gibts hier.

das waldhuhn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gypsie25 (16. März 2010)

Und dann gibts da noch Ladies-Kurse im Allgäu: www.trailXperience.com!
Der nächste Kurs findet im April statt: 17.-18.4.2010


----------



## gerdi1 (16. März 2010)

ich wüsste da auch noch eine sehr nette und kompetente Kursleiterin
www.blackforestbike.de


----------



## yellow618 (18. März 2010)

Das Sportwerk www.dassportwerk.de bietet neben Ladys Only Kursen für Anfängerinnen und Fortgeschrittene (in Nordhessen auf der Sackpfeife/nahe Marburg-Biedenkopf) auch Personal Training, Trainingsplanung, Online Coaching etc. an, und das nur von Profis: Kursleiterin Birgit Jüngst, die ehem. MTB Marathon Europameisterin gibt seit Jahren auch Kurse im Bikepark Winterberg und ist sehr erfahren und qualifiziert bei der Trainingsplanung! Aber schaut es euch in Ruhe auf der Sportwerkseite an...auch O-Ton Kundenmeinungen kann man dort lesen. Das liest sich jetzt schon wie Werbung, aber was man gut findet, da darf man auch mal für werben....!!


----------



## Pramstaller (30. März 2010)

Hallo an Alle!

Da ich immer wieder sehe das Ihr gerne unter Euresgleichen biken geht mache ich heute etwas Werbung für eine Girlwoche in Hochpustertal.
Unser Gebiet rund um die Drei Zinnen eignet sich sehr gut für verschiedene MTB-Touren die in allen Schwierigkeitsstufen zu finden sind. Unsere Woche ist so ausgelegt das sie auch für Einsteiger geeignet ist.

Infos findet Ihr unter www.dolobike.eu

Grüße aus dem Hochpustertal
Bike-Guide Egon


----------



## ghost81 (31. März 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen,
hatte es auch schon mal in dem Thread "Lady Camps" von nemo84 vom 03.03. geschrieben. Wer an Techniktraining bzw speziellen "Diva"-Camps in den Alpen interessiert ist, sollte sich das mal anschauen:
http://www.bikeacademy.at/cms/index.php?id=36&L=0

Werde an dem Wochenende Anfang Mai teilnehmen. Kenne den Anbieter schon etwas, da ich mir die  letzten Jahre dort immer das Bike geliehen habe, wenn ich in A biken  war. Seit Dez ´09 bin ich endlich Besitzerin eines eignenen Fully´s, daher  auch mit allem drum und dran noch uner"fahren" und habe mich deswegen für ein Training dieser Art entschieden. Die Gegend in den Kitzbüheler Alpen ist super schön und kann ich wirklich nur empfehlen. Vielleicht hat ja noch die ein oder andere Lust und "frau" trifft sich vor Ort  

Grüße
Ines


----------



## leuchte7 (31. März 2010)

Hallo, alle zusammen!
Ich biete in Sachsen vom 11.-13.6.2010 ein Lady-Camp an: Fahrtechnikübungen, geführte Touren, Spaß am Biken, Mut zum Biken, Selbstvertrauen gewinnen sind nur einige Bausteine des Camps.

Mehr unter www.movement-aktiv.de unter Camps und Kurse!

Ich freue mich auf eure Anmeldungen!
leuchte7


----------



## Bikekatze (6. April 2010)

Hallo,

am 24.April findet unserer nächste Tour statt.
Schaut doch einfach mal rein.

http://www.die-bikekatzen.de


----------



## sowolf (6. April 2010)

Hallo Mädels,

in *Franken und Ost-/Mittelhessen*(Rhön/Marburg) bietet Euch die Bikeschule *Bike´n Run*, unter anderem Fahrtechnik-Basis-Kurse von Frau zu Frau an. Gerne kommen wir nach Absprache auch in Dein Bike-Revier. Weiterhin versprechen wir viel Spass bei unseren Bike-Events.

Mehr Infos unter       http://www.bike-n-run.de 

Beste Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## clemson (8. April 2010)

Freeride-Workshop für Frauen Bikedays Solothurn am 8. und 9. Mai
Katja Rupf und Solveig Lindgren der «Trek Gravity Girls» bieten als erfahrene Coaches einen Workshop für Frauen an. Abfahrtsfreudige Bikerinnen können sich bei Hindernissen wie grossen Steinen und Wurzeln oder gar Drops und sonstigen Herausforderungen auf der Downhill-Strecke am Weissenstein auf Unterstützung verlassen. 

Zeiten: Sa 14.00 Uhr / So 13.00 Uhr 
Dauer: 3-4 Stunden
Anzahl Teilnehmerinnen max: 10 Personen pro Gruppe
Zur Verfügung gestellte Ausrüstung: TREK Bike (oder eigenes Bike)
Mitnehmen: Helm obligatorisch, evtl. Schienbein- und Ellbogenschoner
Treffpunkt: Stand von TREK 

Anmeldung unter:
http://www.bikedays.ch/htm/workshops.htm

Mehr zu den Bikedays in Solothurn unter
http://www.bikedays.ch/htm/home.htm

TGG on Facebook
http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/pages/Trek-Gravity-Girls/173174781355?ref=ts


----------



## Deleted 139833 (8. April 2010)

Hallo,
bei uns im Mountainbikepark werden auch diverse Kurse angeboten. 
http://www.mountainbikepark-pfaelzerwald.de
Es gibt pauschalangebote z.B. vom Gasthaus Schwan in Trippstadt oder in elmstein. einfach mal reinklicken und schauen.

Gruß Hard_Ride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (10. April 2010)

Hi Mädels,

hier ein Termin für Level 1
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7031722#post7031722


----------



## Dumens100 (11. April 2010)

http://www.bikestation-willingen.de/angebote/mountainbike-maedels-camp-2009


----------



## schoefer (12. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
spät, aber nicht zu spät:
durchdachtes Fahrtechnikprogramm von Frauen für Frauen:
www.mountainbike-touren-pfaelzerwald.de
oder einfach
www.pfalzcross.de


----------



## Nuala (12. April 2010)

mensch, könnt ihr euren kursen nicht mal anständige namen geben?! "frauenpower", , so´nen kurs würde ich nicht buchen. der kursname gibt wenig info her und erinnert ganz klischeehaft an die schrecklichen büchertische in der mayerschen buchhandlung "freche bücher für freche frauen"... so, das musste mal raus


----------



## emmas_bike (12. April 2010)

Kanakonda schrieb:


> http://www.hirsch-sprung.com
> 
> 
> [FONT="]Eva war früher bei Bitou dabei und hat sich jetzt aber letztes Jahr selbsständig gemacht.[/FONT][/SIZE]
> ...



Hi Mädels,

das kann ich nur bestätigen. Die Eva ist eine echte Powerfrau und supermotivierend. Ich habe vor Ostern zwei Tage Fahrtechniktraining bebucht und was soll ich sagen? Es war spitze  Viel gelernt, nette Leute und eine Menge Spaß gehabt. Ich komme auf alle Fälle wieder.

Grüßli


----------



## Warnschild (16. April 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> mensch, könnt ihr euren kursen nicht mal anständige namen geben?! "frauenpower", , so´nen kurs würde ich nicht buchen. der kursname gibt wenig info her und erinnert ganz klischeehaft an die schrecklichen büchertische in der mayerschen buchhandlung "freche bücher für freche frauen"... so, das musste mal raus



  Seh ich auch so. 


PS - Themenverwandt: Finde "Bergrad" viel schöner als "Mountainbike" und "Frauen" sind (noch längst) keine "Ladies".


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. April 2010)

Warnschild schrieb:


> (...) und "Frauen" sind (noch längst) keine "Ladies".




Soll ich das _Ladies Only_ umbenennen lassen? Wenn ja - wie hätten die Damen es denn gern? _Bergradlerinnen unter sich_ geht ja wohl nicht, wie käme das denn rüber?!  

Aber ernsthaft: Es ist sicher nicht einfach, die richtige Anrede bzw. den richtigen Titel zu finden, mit der/dem sich alle bergradelnden Personen weiblichen Geschlechts identifizieren können. Von daher bin ich diesbezüglich sehr tolerant.


----------



## Warnschild (16. April 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Soll ich das _Ladies Only_ umbenennen lassen? Wenn ja - wie hätten die Damen es denn gern? _Bergradlerinnen unter sich_ geht ja wohl nicht, wie käme das denn rüber?!
> 
> Aber ernsthaft: Es ist sicher nicht einfach, die richtige Anrede bzw. den richtigen Titel zu finden, mit der/dem sich alle bergradelnden Personen weiblichen Geschlechts identifizieren können. Von daher bin ich diesbezüglich sehr tolerant.



Das bin ich - ganz generell - ja auch! Du erinnerst dich: Ich habe NICHTS über die Farbe deines Rucksacks gesagt..... (obwohl der im Wald fast schon unnatürlich geleuchtet hat)


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. April 2010)

Der gehörte mir nicht!!! Allerdings habe ich den gleichen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## creatini (17. April 2010)

In Bielefeld bietet Bikelounge auch Fahrtechnikkurse speziell für Frauen an. Ich habe letztes Jahr einen gemischten Kurs besucht (Advanced 2) und er war echt klasse. Theorie und Praxis standen in einem guten Verhältnis und bei dem Schwierigkeitsgrad hat sich der Guide sehr gut an dem Niveau der Teilnehmer orientiert. Herausfordernd und schaffbar.
http://www.bikelounge.de/kurse.html


----------



## crazyeddie (18. April 2010)

ich habe mich jetzt auch mal dazu entschlossen einen ersten termin festzulegen:

http://www.crazyeddie.de/race/fahrtechniktraining-22052010/


----------



## JarJarBings (19. April 2010)

TiffyI schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wir bieten Fahrtechnikkurse speziell für Ladies - bei uns "girls only"
> 
> ...



sieh an, die steffi... ;-)
sind angemeldet für mai bei, grüße von den silkes!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. April 2010)

Leute, bucht halt gemischte Kurse bei ganz normalen Veranstaltern, dann gibt´s das Problem mit der Bezeichnung erst garnicht! Und ist doch super, auch mal einen Kerl zu versägen! Musste von euch schon mal jemand was in die Chauvi-Kasse bezahlen? ;-)


----------



## alböhi (20. April 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Leute, bucht halt gemischte Kurse bei ganz normalen Veranstaltern, dann gibt´s das Problem mit der Bezeichnung erst garnicht! Und ist doch super, auch mal einen Kerl zu versägen! Musste von euch schon mal jemand was in die Chauvi-Kasse bezahlen? ;-)



 genau - da ham´ wir guides auch richtig spass mit.


----------



## Bergradlerin (20. April 2010)

Mag sein... Ich habe auch oft mehr Spaß in gemischten Gruppen, aber es gibt nun mal auch Frauen/Ladies/Damen/Mädels...  , die eben gern unter sich sind. Und für die und die Anbieter, die auf diese Nachfrage eingehen, ist dieser Thread bestimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (20. April 2010)

ich habe jetzt auch einen normalen Kurs im Juni gebucht, da alle Mädelskurse hier in der Nähe leider nicht zu meinem Terminplan passen  Aber vielleicht klappt es nochmal später im Jahr


----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. April 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Mag sein... Ich habe auch oft mehr Spaß in gemischten Gruppen, aber es gibt nun mal auch Frauen/Ladies/Damen/Mädels...  , die eben gern unter sich sind. Und für die und die Anbieter, die auf diese Nachfrage eingehen, ist dieser Thread bestimmt.



Jaja, dass viele das brauchen, hab ich schon kapiert. Nur die Diskussion, ob das nun LADIES oder DAMEN oder POWERFRAU etc. heißen darf, ist bißl albern.   Insofern war mein Post auch nicht so ganz ernst gemeint.


----------



## tobb (21. April 2010)

Tach,

ich muss zugeben, dass ich auch etwas skeptisch war: gemischte Gruppen oder reine Mädelsgruppen? Ist doch egal!
Aber nachdem wir diese und letzte Saison einige "Ladies only!"-Kurse gehalten haben, muss ich einfach sagen: es macht richtig Sinn! Die Stimmung in der Gruppe ist tendenziell entspannter und ich habe den Eindruck, die Teilnehmerinnen sind konzentrierter und fokussierter. 
Und egal ob Mädelsgruppe oder gemischt, Spaß haben wir auf jeden Fall mit beiden Gruppen  !

Und aufgrund der positiven Resonanz und der Nachfragen haben wir uns dazu entschlossen, noch einen Termin für "Ladies only!"-Kurse nachzuschieben. Die weiteren Termine für 2010 sind (vorerst):

*12.-13. Juni 10* Kurs *"Fit for Trail - Ladies only!"* + Kurs *"TrailRide - Ladies only!"*
*24.-25. Juli 10* Kurs *"Fit for Trail - Ladies only!"* + Kurs *"TrailRide - Ladies only!"*

Wenn ihr Lust habt, dann klickt einfach mal rein unter: *www.trailxperience.com* und schaut euch die Einteilung der Kurse und die Inhalte an.

Wir freuen uns auf Euch  !

Tobi


----------



## tobb (22. April 2010)

*Ein kleiner Erklärungs-Nachtrag noch zu unseren Ladies only!-Fahrtechnikkursen:*

Bei unseren Ladies-Kursen geht es nicht nur primär darum, dass Mädels unter sich sind, sondern der Aufbau der Kurse ändert sich auch (bei gleichen Inhalten).
Unserer Meinung und Erfahrung nach ist die Herangehensweise von Jungs und Mädels an das Thema Fahrtechnik verschieden. Und darauf wird bei unseren Kursen Rücksicht genommen.

Darüber hinaus beschäftigen wir uns in den Kursen mit dem Entstehen von und dem Umgang mit Stresssituationen beim Biken; bis hin zu Blockaden, die daraus entstehen können.

Ich hoffe, das war jetzt nicht zu viel Erklärung;
wer dazu Fragen hat, kann sich gerne an mich wenden 

Grüße aus dem schönen Allgäu

Tobi


----------



## Marc B (22. April 2010)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> (...) Die Erfahrungen der Teilnehmerinnen findet ihr auf unserer Page unter "*Meinungen*".



Wir haben eine neue Page. Ihr findet die Statements der Teilnehmerinnen jetzt unter "Feedback".
*
EDIT*: Wir verlosen zwei Kursteilnahmen für unsere Lady-Kurse:

_Zum Gewinnspiel_: *KLICK*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## spreadthegroove (26. April 2010)

Freeride Fahrtechnikseminar im Bikepark Winterberg

  Hallo liebe Bikerinnen und  Biker,

  auf Grund der hohen Nachfrage, nach einem weiteren Fahrtechnikseminar  mit Freeride Charakter, planen wir kurzfristig ein weiteren Kurs im  Bikepark Winterberg.

  Dieses sind mal sind nicht nur die Ladies angesprochen, sondern auch  die interessierten Jungs, die so traurig waren, das sie beim  Freerideseminar in Erkrath nicht dabei sein konnten. Ich hoffe die  Mädels lassen sich davon nicht abschrecken. Wie immer steht der Fahrspaß  und die Sicherheit im Vordergrund und wir werden auf Jede/n  leistungsstandsgerecht eingehen.

  Hier die wichtigsten Infos zu diesem Kurs:

  Termin:

  08. Mai 2010, 10.00 Uhr, Freeride, am besten schon 15-30 min vor  Beginn vor Ort sein.

Kursdauer: ca. 4 Std

  Treffpunkt:  Bikepark Winterberg, am Power Flower Mobil (das ist  normalerweise nicht zu übersehen)

  Kursinhalte:

  Freeride: Kurzes Wiederholen der Inhalte des Basickurses, um uns ein  Bild über euer Fahrkönnen zu verschaffen. Dann Grundlagen:  Anliegerkurven, Droppen, Springen, Bunny Hopp, Manual, richtige  Linienwahl

  Ziel der Kurse: Biken mit mehr Fahrspaß, mehr Kontrolle und  Erweiterung des individuellen Fahrkönnens.

  Unser Vorteil, wir unterrichten grundsätzlich mit zwei sehr erfahrenen  Trainerinnen, das heißt wir  können sehr individuell auf das Fahrkönnen  der Teilnehmerinnen eingehen, sodass sich niemand über- oder  unterfordert fühlt.  Das Gelände in Winterberg ist ideal, es bietet für  alle Level ausreichend Möglichkeiten, sodass wir auch flexibel auf euer  Können und eure Wünsche eingehen können.

  Fotos vom Basickurs im Januar in Düsseldorf, findet ihr hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/164239 

  Fotos von einem Fahrtechnikseminar, das wir letztes Jahr in Belgien  geben haben könnt ihr euch unter: http://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...id=19670280347  oder http://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...id=19670280347 

Ausrüstung: Funktionstüchtiges Bike, außerdem:  Ausrüstung für Freeride:  Helm und Integralhelm, Rückenpanzer, Knie- und Ellbogenschützer,  Handschuhe und Flatpedals

  Wenn ihr selber nicht ausreichend Ausrüstung habt, teilt uns dieses  möglichst vorher mit, dann können wir euch die Sachen kostenlos  ausleihen.

  Grill & Chill:

  Am Abend werden wir am Power Flower Mobil grillen und freuen uns über  Jede/n der noch Lust hat ein bisschen gemütlich beisammen zu sitzen und  über das am Tag Erlebte zu quatschen.

Wir bringen den Grill und die Kohle mit, ihr bitte das was ihr essen und  trinken mögt und am besten noch eine Sitzgelegenheit.

  Ich hoffe ich habe jetzt die wichtigsten Fragen klären können, falls  ihr noch weitere Fragen, Ideen oder Anregungen habt, könnt ihr euch  gerne bei mir melden.

  Ich freue mich darauf, euch bald persönlich kennenzulernen und eine  tolle Zeit auf dem Bike mit euch zu verbringen.

Wer ernsthaftes Interesse hat, schickt mir bitte eine email oder PN und  ich teile euch die restlichen Infos mit.


----------



## eisbaerin (2. Mai 2010)

Also ich würde gerne mitmachen. Ich hab nur leider kein Plan wie ich da hinkommen soll.


----------



## ghost81 (11. Mai 2010)

ghost81 schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> hatte es auch schon mal in dem Thread "Lady Camps" von nemo84 vom 03.03. geschrieben. Wer an Techniktraining bzw speziellen "Diva"-Camps in den Alpen interessiert ist, sollte sich das mal anschauen:
> http://www.bikeacademy.at/cms/index.php?id=36&L=0
> 
> Werde an dem Wochenende Anfang Mai teilnehmen. Kenne den Anbieter schon etwas, da ich mir die  letzten Jahre dort immer das Bike geliehen habe, wenn ich in A biken  war. Seit Dez ´09 bin ich endlich Besitzerin eines eignenen Fully´s, daher  auch mit allem drum und dran noch uner"fahren" und habe mich deswegen für ein Training dieser Art entschieden. Die Gegend in den Kitzbüheler Alpen ist super schön und kann ich wirklich nur empfehlen. Vielleicht hat ja noch die ein oder andere Lust und "frau" trifft sich vor Ort




So ich bin wieder zurück und kann das wirklich nur empfehlen!! Super Organisation, Stimmung bestens und fand es in einer reinen Ladys-Gruppe super entspannt. War sicherlich nicht mein letztes Techniktraining in der Form. Im August wird auch ein Dirt & Beauty-Weekend in einem netten Hotel mit tollen Touren und Techniktraining samt Massage angeboten


----------



## anne waffel (14. Mai 2010)

hey, danke, für die vielen Angebote. Da ist bestimmt etwas passendes für mich dabei. An künftige Linkeinsteller hätte ich noch die dringende Bitte, doch gleich die Region/den Ort anzugeben, in der der Technik-Kurs stattfindet. Leider ist nämlich häufig auf den ersten Blick kein Ort zu finden  - was mich immer wieder unglaublich ärgert an den Websites. Man tippt sich die Finger wund, um an irgendwelche Ortsinfos zu kommen - sehr lästig und nachlässig von den Gestaltern der Sites.
Danke.

Anne...Suchmaschine

Anne...


----------



## Fie (14. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich fände es hilfreich, wenn *im* Beitrag der Austragungsort stehen würde, wenn das nicht zuviel verlangt ist. Das ewige Gesuche auf den HPs nervt mich grad.

Danke (gilt nicht für jeden Beitrag. Bin des Lesens schon mächtig)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anne waffel (14. Mai 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> ich fände es hilfreich, wenn *im* Beitrag der Austragungsort stehen würde...



Jau, genau das war gemeint.

Anne...verstanden


----------



## trek 6500 (15. Mai 2010)

ach guck , die anne ... insider ...


----------



## JarJarBings (20. Mai 2010)

TiffyI schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wir bieten Fahrtechnikkurse speziell für Ladies - bei uns "girls only"
> 
> ...




erfahrungsbericht hierzu:
steffi hat es drauf, sie hat es wirklich gut gemacht. 
leider war das wetter ziemlich unkooperativ, so dass wir über die grundelemente nicht hinausgekommen sind. *grummel*
da meine probleme bei steilen singletrails bergab und mit wurzeln liegen, bin ich leider nicht wirklich weitergekommen, aber dafür konnte steffi ja nun wirklich nix.
ich kann die steffi aber guten gewissens weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Hanga (20. Mai 2010)

Hallo...
mein Tip:
www.finca-bikerparadies.jimdo.com
oder
www.finca-bikerparadies.com   (falls es mit jimdo nicht mehr geht)

Preis / Leistung ist sehr gut, gelernt wird ne Menge und es macht einfach nur Spass und Laune auf mehr... Termine nachfragen - bei Gruppen sind die auch flexibel beim Termin

Viel Spass


----------



## rusty84 (22. Mai 2010)

www.biketechniktraining.de; Techniktraining in Sachsen

Frauen-Fahrtechniktraining am 19.06.2010 in Dresden. Anmeldung und Fragen direkt bei uns.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Majowskaja (27. Mai 2010)

ghost81 schrieb:


> So ich bin wieder zurück und kann das wirklich nur empfehlen!! Super Organisation, Stimmung bestens und fand es in einer reinen Ladys-Gruppe super entspannt. War sicherlich nicht mein letztes Techniktraining in der Form. Im August wird auch ein Dirt & Beauty-Weekend in einem netten Hotel mit tollen Touren und Techniktraining samt Massage angeboten



Ich kann ghost81 nur beipflichten. DAs Wochenende mit der bikeacademy in Kitzbühel war super. Haben einiges gelernt und Leute waren supernett, dazu schöne Gegend! Kann ich nur empfehlen.
Marion


----------



## SuShu (30. Mai 2010)

Ich kann euch für den Großraum Nürnberg http://www.bikeactivities.de/nuernberg empfehlen. 
Die Kurse finden in einem Gebiet statt, wo man auf kleinem Raum alles üben kann, was man so im Gelände gebrauchen kann. Das heißt, man muss keine großen Strecken zwischen irgendwelchen Übungsspots zurücklegen, sondern ist die komplette Kurszeit wirklich am üben, üben und nochmals üben. Da ist ein Kurstag wirklich völlig ausreichend.
Für mich als Ansässige sehr praktisch: Keine großen Anfahrtskosten, keine Übernachtungskosten, nur einen Kurstag zahlen. Und ich kann jederzeit in das Übungsgelände zurück, für mich alleine üben und wenn ich den nächsten Kurs gebucht habe, sehr spezifisch an meinen individuellen Problemen arbeiten.


----------



## DaMonsn (31. Mai 2010)

sowolf schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> 
> in *Franken und Ost-/Mittelhessen*(Rhön/Marburg) bietet Euch die Bikeschule *Bike´n Run*, unter anderem Fahrtechnik-Basis-Kurse von Frau zu Frau an. Gerne kommen wir nach Absprache auch in Dein Bike-Revier. Weiterhin versprechen wir viel Spass bei unseren Bike-Events.
> 
> ...


 
Hi ihr, hat jemand von euch hier schonmal mitgemacht? Oder hat es jemand vor? Am Samstag und Sonntag 19.06. und 20.06.2010 findet ein Kurs in Erlangen statt. Und ich würde da gern mitmachen 

LG


----------



## simplysax (12. Juni 2010)

So, bin eben von meinem Ladies Only Technikkurs für Anfänger zurück gekommen und muss sagen: WOW!!

Veranstaltet wurde das ganze von Sports in Team

und es war wirklich super, bis auf das Wetter. Zum Glück hat es nicht die ganze Zeit geregnet. Die ersten 2 Stunden ging es Wettertechnisch. Da haben wir auch viele Übungen gemacht. Balance, Kurven, Bremsen, Schalten, Anfahren- und Absteigen am Berg usw. 

Als es dann anfing richtig zu regnen, sind wir in den Wald und haben dann weiter gemacht. Mein lieber Scholli, da waren ein paar Singletrails bei, die wäre ich normalerweise nicht runtergefahren. 
War total stolz, dass ich Schisser, alles mitgemacht habe und meinen inneren Schweinehund überwunden habe. Unser Guide Daniela war einfach super. Ich hätte ja immer schon viel früher gebremst 

Hier gibt's ein Foto von unserer "bären"starken Truppe: Ladies Only Kurs

Die älteste Teilnehmerin war 62!! und hat alles mitgemacht. Hut ab. Ich glaube, ich hätte mich das nicht getraut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

im Raum Bonn/Bergisches Land kann ich die Schule "Ridefirst" nur empfehlen, dort werden auch "Ladykurse" angeboten. Habe selbst 2 Kurse dort belegt, die beide super waren: nette, lockere Atmosphäre und viel Spaß, viele gute und gut umsetzbare Tips, sowohl zum Bike an sich als auch zur Verbesserung der Fahrtechnik (natürlich ). Durch die kleine Gruppengröße kann auch auf alle individuell eingegangen werden. Ich muss sagen, ich habe total viel mitgenommen und auch nachher umsetzen können! Kann ich nur empfehlen .

Und Glück mit dem Wetter hatte ich auch immer .

Viel Spaß und viele Grüße
Angela

PS: http://ridefirst.wordpress.com/fahrtechnikkurse/lady-kurse/


----------



## The_Kat (15. Juni 2010)

DaMonsn schrieb:


> Hi ihr, hat jemand von euch hier schonmal mitgemacht? Oder hat es jemand vor? Am Samstag und Sonntag 19.06. und 20.06.2010 findet ein Kurs in Erlangen statt. Und ich würde da gern mitmachen
> 
> LG




Hab den Kurs am Pfingstwochenende gemacht und kann bike-n-run echt empfehlen.
Ich hab in den zwei Tagen wirklich viel gelernt und es hat viel Spaß gemacht! Das gute ist man kann das ganze nochmal kostenlos wiederholen!

Grüssle
Kat


----------



## Schneeflocke (16. Juni 2010)

Habe am Wochenende hier einen genialen Fahrtechnikkurs bei Kempten gemacht: http://www.trailxperience.com 
Samstags üben auf dem Parkplatz: Grundposition, Bremsen, bis Hinterrad anheben, Sonntags ging es dann ins Gelände.
Die Stimmung im Ladies Kurs war super und Tobi wurde nicht müde alles mehrmals zu erklären, unzählige Male vorzufahren, uns ständig zu "korrigieren" und Tipps zu geben, uns zu fotografieren um uns zu zeigen, dass die Arme doch nicht gebeugt sind, uns über kleine Wurzeln und größere Stufen zu bringen, ... ich habe noch nie erlebt, dass ein Fahrtehniktrainer so auf die Teilnehmer(innen) eingegangen ist  Da bleibt nur noch zu sagen: die "großen" Anbieter haben Konkurrenz bekommen 
Nochmal vielen Dank für den tollen Kurs und ich komme wieder...
Jeannette


----------



## Twinkie (21. Juni 2010)

Ich habe mich Ende Mai in Zeven von den Mädels von "Power Flower" belehren lassen. Die bieten reine Ladykurse an aber auch Gemischtes ....in verschiedenen Regionen. Sie reisen mit ihrem verchromten Powerwohnwagen an, wenn es genügend Interessenten gibt und ihre Zeit es zuläßt. 

Ich fand es wunderbar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hab mich gut aufgehoben gefühlt und wir hatten alle ne Menge Spass. Kritiken waren direkt und auf den Punkt. Durch leichte Veränderungen konnte ich gleich Verbesserungen feststellen. Wer gerne mal ein Power-Flower-Bike ausprobieren wollte....kein Problem!

Der Anfängerkurs beinhaltete:
Positionen (Körper, Sattel, Bike), Kurvenfahrt nebst Anliegern, Bremsen, Down- und Uphilltechniken, Balance, Trockenübungen, Gruppenfahrt durchs Gelände, BMX-Bahn-Erkundung und zum Abschluß leckeres Grillen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NÄXTES MAL BIN ICH WIEDER DABEI!

EDIT:


----------



## kitty112003 (22. Juni 2010)

hallo

hat schonmal jemand nen kurs bei bike-academy-berlin gemacht und kann was zu sagen


----------



## Fie (23. Juni 2010)

Die Mädels von Flower Power fahren ja auch Kona


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (23. Juni 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Die Mädels von Flower Power fahren ja auch Kona


Ja. Du könntest Dich quasi unauffällig untermischen!


----------



## Fie (24. Juni 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> Ja. Du könntest Dich quasi unauffällig untermischen!



Ich und unauffällig  ja nee is klar


----------



## Frau Rauscher (24. Juni 2010)

ich hatte ja kürzlich auch mein Fahrtechniktraining bei trailtech: 2 Tage: Level 1 und 2.
Wir hatten Glück, am ersten Tag eine sehr kleine Gruppe zu sein, und am zweiten Tag waren mein Freund und ich sogar allein, hatten dann quasi ein Personal Training. War super, sehr lehrreich und die Trails rund um Wartenberg sind einfach der Hammer. 

(Tante Edit meint: Das war kein Lady-only-Kurs!)


----------



## die tina (25. Juni 2010)

Kein echter Fahrtechnikkurs, aber ich empfehle hier trotzdem mal Petra Müssig und ihre "Mut tut gut"-Kurse: http://www.sport-im-kopf.de/index.php?article_id=4


----------



## Ani (4. Juli 2010)

da würd ich auch gern mal dran teilnehmen. bin zwar eigentlich ein wenig skeptisch, aber die erfahrungsberichte (zB auf girls ride too) waren doch überaus positiv. leider sind die kurse alle so weit im süden, das ist mir für einen kurs doch etwas weit quer durch die republik zu fahren. wäre schön wenn so was auch mal in nrw o.ä. stattfinden könnte.


----------



## Fie (5. Juli 2010)

Zu weit im Süden???

Öhm, hab ich was verpaßt?


----------



## MelleD (5. Juli 2010)

Ani schrieb:


> da würd ich auch gern mal dran teilnehmen. bin zwar eigentlich ein wenig skeptisch, aber die erfahrungsberichte (zB auf girls ride too) waren doch überaus positiv. leider sind die kurse alle so weit im süden, das ist mir für einen kurs doch etwas weit quer durch die republik zu fahren. wäre schön wenn so was auch mal in nrw o.ä. stattfinden könnte.


 
Ich weiß ja nicht, aus welchem Teil des Ruhrpotts du kommst, aber guck mal nach Kursen in der Haard.
http://www.bergradtouren.de/mountainbike-fahrtechnik/mtb-fahrtechnik-kurse-ladies.html hab ich selbst als Tip bekommen (danke Tinka87)...


----------



## Ani (5. Juli 2010)

oh sry, da hab ich mich etwas unklar ausgedrückt, ich meinte jetzt nicht fahrtechnikkurse allgemein, da bin ich gar nicht skeptisch  ich bezog mich jetzt speziell auf die "mut tut gut" kurse die tina direkt über mir erwähnte und die sind halt schon ein eckchen weg von mir.
interessantes konzept auf jeden fall auch wenn es nicht "fahrtechnik pur" ist.


----------



## spreadthegroove (23. Juli 2010)

Die Fotos sind online, juhu 

Anmerkung der Moderation: Der obige Hinweis gehört zu diesem Beitrag. Er wurde verschoben.


----------



## BikeZebra (28. Juli 2010)

http://www.bergradtouren.de/mountainbike-fahrtechnik/mtb-fahrtechnik-kurse-basic.html

Fahrtechnikkurse (nicht nur) für Ladies 

*Die Veranstaltungsorte:*

*REGION 1: Naturpark Hohe Mark, Nordrhein Westfalen
*

*REGION 2:** Naturpark Stromberg-Heuchelberg, Baden 
Württemberg* 

*REGION 3: Vulkaneifel, Rheinland Pfalz*


Ich (Frau ) hab ein Einzeltraining in Region 2  gemacht (Start+Ziel in Oberderdingen, PLZ 75038).
Fahrtrainer Jürgen Zengerle hat das ganz klasse gemacht. Hat sich total auf mich und meine "Fähigkeiten", Wünsche, etc. eingestellt. 
War anstrengend  , aber wirklich sehr hilfreich - und hat viel Spaß gemacht.
Kann ich nur empfehlen !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (29. Juli 2010)

Moin Mädels. Toller Fred; vielleicht kann ich auch etwas zur Info beitragen. Wahrscheinlich macht sie für sich selbst keine Werbung und ich bekomme von ihr auf die Mütze weil ich das hier schreibe. Aber damit muss ich leben. Wer im Bereich der Pfalz, sprich Umgebung Bad Dürkheim, Neustadt/Wstr., Landau einen Fahrtechnikkurs nur für Frauen sucht, sollte sich an die Zena (gleichnamiger Nick im Forum) wenden. Da sie viel mit uns unterwegs ist, kann ich mir ein Urteil über ihre Fahrtechnik erlauben und die ist wirklich gut. Sie hat auch bereits einige Frauentechnikkurse abgehalten, ist lizensierter Bikeguide, oder heißt das Guidin? Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Binzi (30. Juli 2010)

Gibts auch was in Österreich?

LG Binzi


----------



## bernd e (30. Juli 2010)

Im Spessart zwischen Aschaffenburg und Würzburg finden ebenfalls Kurse statt.

Infos unterBikewald-Spessart und dort auf Kurse/Seminare klicken.
Dieses Jahr finden keine Frauenkurse mehr statt, aber für 2011 sollen wieder welche geplant werden.

Dort gibt es Fahrtechnik für Frauen, Gemischte sowie Touren (geführt mit ortskundigen Guides oder GPS-Download).

sorry das ich als Mann mitgelesen habe


----------



## Schnellwienix (4. August 2010)

Hallo,

wir haben mit 4 Mädels aus unserem Team einen Technikkurs bei Annette von www.blackforestbike.de gemacht. War super , kann ich nur empfehlen. 

Susanne


----------



## yvonne283 (5. August 2010)

Hi, weiß jemand, wer Fahrtechnikkurse im Rhein-Main-Gebiet anbietet????


----------



## sipaq (13. August 2010)

yvonne283 schrieb:


> Hi, weiß jemand, wer Fahrtechnikkurse im Rhein-Main-Gebiet anbietet????


Go Crazy bietet Fahrtechnikkurse an, aber meines Wissens keine Ladies only Kurse.

Termine stehen hier
Gruppeneinstufung (1, 2 und 3)


----------



## elbaner (18. August 2010)

In Ulm und um Ulm und um Ulm herum:

www.bikeline-ulm.de
und 
www.arthur-mtb.de

Überregional www.bergfuehlung.de

Grüße,
elbaner


----------



## heupferd (18. August 2010)

An diesem Wochenende findet mit der Mountainbike-Expertin und Meisterin 
Heike in der Rhön ein Workshop statt.
Hier der Link:
http://www.baecker-community.de/m/news/view/Mountainbike-Workshop-f-r-Frauen
Ich selbst bin auch dabei und freue mich drauf.

Wenn alles klappt, findet vom 17.-19.Sept. 2010 ein weiterer Workshop mit vielen Trails statt.

Wäre schön, einige von euch zu treffen.
Bei Übernachtungsmögl.kann ich behilflich sein.


----------



## Amelia85 (19. August 2010)

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier und habe nicht den ganzen thread durchstöbert. 

Meine Frage an Euch: Hat jemand schon mal an dem MTB-Fahrtechnikkurs der Volkshochschule Konz teilgenommen?

Danke! Elke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (20. August 2010)

Die haben auch Frauenkurse

http://trailtech.ridethemountain.de/SEMINARE.117.0.html


----------



## Kate du Pree (20. August 2010)

Amelia85 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin neu hier und habe nicht den ganzen thread durchstöbert.
> 
> Meine Frage an Euch: Hat jemand schon mal an dem MTB-Fahrtechnikkurs der Volkshochschule Konz teilgenommen?
> ...









> *<302.564>
> Mountainbike für Ältere 50 +*
> *Anfängerkurs
> Auf Entdeckungstour- Geführte Radtouren  in schöner Umgebung
> ...


----------



## yvonne283 (21. August 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Go Crazy bietet Fahrtechnikkurse an, aber meines Wissens keine Ladies only Kurse.
> 
> Termine stehen hier
> Gruppeneinstufung (1, 2 und 3)


 

SUPER TIP!!! Dank Dir. Mal schauen


----------



## Amelia85 (22. August 2010)

Ich war auf der Infoveranstaltung! Wollte eher wissen, ob jemand bereits an einem Kurs der VHS Konz teilgenommen und welche Erfahrungen er dabei gemacht hat bzw. ob es regionale Alternativen gibt. Ich hatte bei der Infoveranstaltung eher den Eindruck, dass es mehr um die Touren geht und die Technik eher im Hintergrund steht. 

Gruß
Elke



Kate du Pree schrieb:


>


----------



## Twörgel (22. August 2010)

Gestern hat es endlich geklappt... und was soll ich sagen? Ich fand, daß der Kurs nicht nur , sondern mind.  ist. Kleingruppe mit 6 Teilnehmerinnern und damit sehr individuell.
Die Bergziegen bieten übrigens auch einen Fortgeschrittenen Kurs und "Fahrtechnik auf Tour" zum Verfestigen und Üben an.



Twörgel schrieb:


> Ich hätte da noch was im Großraum Heidelberg; das war auch schon mal an anderer Stelle hier gepostet.
> http://www.die-bergziegen.de/bergziegen.php
> Ich wollte mich im vergangenen Jahr schon mal dort anmelden, das hat aber leider zeitlich nicht hingehauen . Dieses Jahr starte ich einen neuen Anlauf und der Bericht kommt dann postwendend. So wie ich das einschätze, wird das


----------



## Principiante (1. Oktober 2010)

Hi Leute!

Sagt mal, bietet auch jemand einen Kurs im Raum Berlin an?!?

Wißt Ihr da was?

LG, Principiante!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBikerin (1. Oktober 2010)

yvonne283 schrieb:


> Hi, weiß jemand, wer Fahrtechnikkurse im Rhein-Main-Gebiet anbietet????



Hallo, die Trailgämsen www.trailgaemsen.de bieten Kurse im RheinMainGebiet an, auch für Frauen. Ich hab nen Kurs bei den Trailgämsen in der Nähe von Kiedrich gemacht - 2 Tage: einen Tag auf dem Platz und einen Tag "on tour".
War super - kann ich nur empfehlen und hat mir wirklich viel gebracht!


----------



## Principiante (9. Oktober 2010)

Wat is denn nu mit Berlin???

Gibt es hier gar nichts?

Oder fährt einer von Euch zufällig hier im Norden Berlin's rum und nimmt sich ein Herz um mir ein wenig Fahrtechnik beizubringen???

Dachte so an sauberen Bunnyhop, Table springen, Droppen und so. Probier das zwar, aber so richtig schnuckig ist das leider nicht...
Auch auf dem Hinterrad fahren, will nicht so richtig klappen.
Die Strecke zum lernen hätte ich.

Ich weiß was viele jetzt von Euch sagen...üben,üben,üben.

Stimmt ja auch, aber wäre schon schön, wenn mir jemand mal meine Fehler sagen würde.

Naja, vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand.

Würde mich echt freuen und bin auch brav.

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Kate du Pree (9. Oktober 2010)

http://www.berlin-bikescouts.de/index-Dateien/Page573.htm


----------



## Principiante (9. Oktober 2010)

He Kate du pree!

Danke für die Info!

Muss zugeben, hab noch gar nicht woanders als hier im Forum geguckt...

Greets, Principiante!


----------



## RockmyTrail (18. Oktober 2010)

*Ladies vs. Trail
*Unsere Fahrtechnikkurse für Ladies im Raum Köln/Bonn Siegburg von der Mountainbike Schule *Rock my Trail

http://www.rockmytrail.de/modules.php?name=Sections&artid=18
*


----------



## 4mate (18. Oktober 2010)

> *Ladies vs. Trail*


hört sich unvorteilhaft an und die Guidos sind alle Männer


----------



## marcy2 (18. Oktober 2010)

RockmyTrail schrieb:


> *Ladies vs. Trail
> *Unsere Fahrtechnikkurse für Ladies im Raum Köln/Bonn Siegburg von der Mountainbike Schule *Rock my Trail
> 
> http://www.rockmytrail.de/modules.php?name=Sections&artid=18
> *



Hi,
der AllMountain/Enduro-Kurs würde mich mal interessieren. Macht ihr da dieses Jahr noch was? Kann leider keine Termine finden.

marcy


----------



## RockmyTrail (18. Oktober 2010)

Hi marcy2, ich habe es schon auf die Startseite geschrieben! Da das Wetter im Herbst nicht konstant genug ist, setze ich keine festen Termine ein.
Dennoch geben wir Kurse und Geführte-Touren wenn das Intresse da ist!
Also wenn du möchtest melde dich einfach! Und wir versuchen dann kurzfristig was auf die Beine zu bekommen! Ride on


----------



## Renensen (1. Dezember 2010)

Hey.

In Heidelberg gibt es seit diesem Jahr ebenfalls Fahrtechnikkurse für ladies only!
An den angegebenen Terminen oder auf Anfrage. Einzeltrainings sind ebenfalls möglich.

Auf www.BunnyHopHeidelberg.de

Grüße


----------



## Wurzelhopserin (14. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

im Schwarzwald kann ich *BiTou* wärmstens empfehlen: 
http://www.bitou.eu/fahrtechnik.html 

Da gibt es Fahrtechnik-Wochenenden für Mädels in drei verschiedenen Levels, wobei der Wechsel in ein anderes Level jeweils morgens oder in der Mittagspause möglich ist. Für die männlichen Begleiter finden an vielen Terminen parallel "normale" Fahrtechniktrainings statt.

 Beim *Ladies Camp* stehen kostenlose Testbikes der neuen Centurion Eve Kollektion zur Verfügung, jede Teilnehmerin erhält ein extra MTB-Präsent von Vaude, und neben der Fahrtechnik wird auch noch an den Rädern geschraubt.

2011 gibt´s bei der Buchung einen Reisegutschein (20 bzw. 50) geschenkt  den man dann z.B. bei der Buchung der *Transalp nur für Frauen* (!!!) http://www.bitou.eu/mountainbike-alpenueberquerung.html  einlösen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andrerobert (31. Dezember 2010)

http://bitou.eu
-kann ich empfehlen.


----------



## beat (2. Januar 2011)

ACHTUNG: Wir von FLOWRIDE bieten am 10.04. unser Basis-Fahrtechnikseminar (Ladys Only) wieder *KOSTENLOS* an!!


----------



## Wurzelhopserin (9. Januar 2011)

Hallo Mädels,

wenn Ihr Fahrtechniktrainings von und für Frauen im schönen Schwarzwald sucht kann ich *BITOU* empfehlen: http://www.bitou.eu/mountainbike-frauen.html
Da gibt es 3 verschiedene Levels mit Wechselmöglichkeit, damit keine über- oder unterfordert wird.
Bei einigen Terminen finden parallel Fahrtechniktrainings für "jeder_mann_" statt, so daß auch die "bessere Hälfte" gut aufgehoben ist.

Beim *BITOU-Ladies-Camp* http://www.bitou.eu/ladies-camp.html stehen das ganze Wochenende *kostenlos **Testbikes *aus der neuen Centurion Eve Kollektion zur Verfügung, jede Teilnehmerin erhält ein extra *MTB-Präsent *von VAUDE und neben der Technik auf dem Bike wird auch an der Technik der Bikes geschraubt. Selbst ist die Frau ;-)

Und was gibt es schöneres als die erlernte Technik dann mit gleichgesinnten Bikerinnen auf einer *Transalp nur für Frauen* anzuwenden: http://www.bitou.eu/mountainbike-alpenueberquerung.html  Am 14.08.2011 geht´s los!

Viele Grüße


----------



## Wurzelhopserin (9. Januar 2011)

Hallo Mädels,

wenn Ihr Fahrtechniktrainings von und für Frauen im schönen Schwarzwald sucht kann ich *BITOU* empfehlen: http://www.bitou.eu/mountainbike-frauen.html
Da gibt es 3 verschiedene Levels mit Wechselmöglichkeit, damit keine über- oder unterfordert wird. Bei einigen Terminen finden parallel Fahrtechniktrainings für "jeder_mann_" statt, so daß auch die "bessere Hälfte" gut aufgehoben ist.

Beim *BITOU-Ladies-Camp* http://www.bitou.eu/ladies-camp.html stehen das ganze Wochenende *kostenlos **Testbikes *aus der neuen Centurion Eve Kollektion zur Verfügung, jede Teilnehmerin erhält ein extra *MTB-Präsent *von VAUDE und neben der Technik auf dem Bike wird auch an der Technik der Bikes geschraubt. Selbst ist die Frau 

Und was gibt es schöneres als die erlernte Technik dann mit gleichgesinnten Bikerinnen auf einer *Transalp nur für Frauen* anzuwenden: http://www.bitou.eu/mountainbike-alpenueberquerung.html  Am 14.08.2011 geht´s los!

Viele Grüße


----------



## Wurzelhopserin (9. Januar 2011)

Hallo Mädels,

wenn Ihr Fahrtechniktrainings von und für Frauen im schönen Schwarzwald sucht kann ich *BITOU* empfehlen: http://www.bitou.eu/mountainbike-frauen.html
Da gibt es 3 verschiedene Levels mit Wechselmöglichkeit, damit keine über- oder unterfordert wird.
Bei einigen Terminen finden parallel Fahrtechniktrainings für "jeder_mann_" statt, so daß auch die "bessere Hälfte" gut aufgehoben ist.

Beim *BITOU-Ladies-Camp* http://www.bitou.eu/ladies-camp.html stehen das ganze Wochenende *kostenlos Testbikes *aus der neuen Centurion Eve Kollektion zur Verfügung, jede Teilnehmerin erhält ein extra *MTB-Präsent *von VAUDE und neben der Technik auf dem Bike wird auch an der Technik der Bikes geschraubt. Selbst ist die Frau ;-)

Und was gibt es schöneres als die erlernte Technik dann mit gleichgesinnten Bikerinnen auf einer *Transalp nur für Frauen* anzuwenden: http://www.bitou.eu/mountainbike-alpenueberquerung.html  Am 14.08.2011 geht´s los!

Viele Grüße


----------



## weinoli (13. Januar 2011)

Immer wieder gibt´s hier Fahrtechnikkurse für verschiedene Level und Gruppen:
www.TRAILTOUREN.de


----------



## mountymaus (16. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

hat denn eine der Damen schon mal JOKO-Erfahrungen gemacht??

Ich würde mich über Antworten entweder hier oder per PN freuen.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (29. Januar 2011)

Hallo Ladies,
habe eben mal nach Fahrtechnikkursen hier bei mir in der Nähe gesucht und bin auf den veranstalter Flowride gestoßen der im April ein eintägiges Basictechniktraining nur für Frauen in stuttgart macht http://www.flowride.de/rides/index.php?option=com_sobi2&sobi2Task=sobi2Details&sobi2Id=33&Itemid=26 
Was mich etwas stutzig macht is die tatsache dass das alles kostenlos sein soll!?
Was haltet ihr davon?Kennt ihr den veranstalter,habt ihr vllt schon erfahrungen mit ihm gemacht?

Grüssle vom greenhorn


----------



## tombrider (29. Januar 2011)

Fahrtechnik, 3 Teile:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10141


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MeikeSimpson (30. Januar 2011)

Hallo in die Runde, 

habe letztes Jahr über www.bikelounge.de einen Kurs in Bielefeld gemacht. Da sich jetzt ein paar mehr Mädels gemeldet haben, wird für dieses Jahr ein Advanced-Kurs angeboten und ein Enter-Freeride. 

Mir hat der Kurs super viel gebracht und ich fahre jetzt deutlich mutiger durch den Wald!

Lg, Meike


----------



## BIKERPOOL.COM (1. Februar 2011)

Zu Empfehlen sind auch die 
*Halbtageskurse
Tageskurse
Wochenendkurse *
Klickt euch hier rein:
http://bikeguide-chiemgau.de/exklusives-frauenprogramm-2011-von-bikeguide-chiemgau/







Ladies Only bei Bikeguide-Chiemgau.de

*Hier ein paar Bewertungen:*
Genau richtig für den Einstieg ins MTB-en. Techniken wurden anschaulich vorgeführt. Geduldiges Verbessern, freundiche und lochere Art des Umgangs mit der ganzen Gruppe.
Sehr zu Empfehlen. DANKE!
Gabriele aus München

Tolle Anleitung, einfach zu verstehen.

Unkompliziert, durch Ständige Erfolgserlebnisse wir man immer wieder erneut motiviert, alles baut aufeinander auf.
Maria aus Bruckmühl

Toller Tag mit viel Technik, Sonne und Spass.
Echt genial, Merci Andy!
Sandra aus Weyarn

Jo da Andy ist sein Geld wert!
Fuehle mich sicherer beim Bremsen und somit auch Bergab.
Gut erklaert, gewohnt hoher Unterhaltungsfaktor!

Sehr empfehlenswert.
Eliane aus Tutzing


----------



## Marc B (7. Februar 2011)

tombrider schrieb:


> Fahrtechnik, 3 Teile:
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10141



Danke für die Verlinkung  Hier noch drei Artikel vom IBC-Team.

Unser erster Lady-Kurs 2011 ist schon fast ausgebucht, mehr Meinungen der Teilnehmerinnen im Jahr 2010 findet ihr unter "Euer Feedback" auf unserer Webseite.



 



_Alles zu den Lady-Kursen findet ihr auf unserer Page_: *www.ridefirst.de*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## gluk (16. Februar 2011)

Auch im schönem *Ötztal/Tirol* werden Girls only Camps angeboten. 
Mit Karen Eller der dreifachen Transalp Challenge Meisterin seid ihr gut beraten. 
Mehr Infos unter: http://www.dierasenmaeher.de/wcamps_bikemagazin.shtml

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Fie (20. Februar 2011)

beat schrieb:


> ACHTUNG: Wir von FLOWRIDE bieten am 10.04. unser Basis-Fahrtechnikseminar (Ladys Only) wieder *KOSTENLOS* an!!




Cool, mal was in meiner Gegend!


----------



## Senshisan (20. Februar 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> _Alles zu den Lady-Kursen findet ihr auf unserer Page_: *www.ridefirst.de*
> 
> ...



Das hört sich richtig toll an! Hab mich da mal angemeldet, ich hoffe da ist noch ein plätzchen für mich frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (21. Februar 2011)

Werde über Ostern mit Bikeguide Chiemgau zum Lago fahren.


----------



## biker.lu (24. Februar 2011)

Hallo Alle zusammen!
www.biker.lu bietet in Luxemburg Fahrtechnikseminare an-auch für Damen!
Teilnhamegebühr 15 , welche integral an die Stiftung www.wheels4life.org von Hans Rey weiter geleitet werden
Die Trainer sprechen fliessend deutsch, französisch, englisch an letzebuergesch 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zEsvyExFc0"]YouTube        - biker.lu BASICS[/nomedia]


----------



## niceann (24. Februar 2011)

Hey an Alle,

ich komme aus dem Schwabenländle - am Rande der Schwäbisch Alb (Geislingen/Steige am Abtrauf entlang).
Bei uns in der Nähe  gibt es einen Anbierter http://www.ladybike.net/index.htm. Aus Weihlheim/Teck
Kennt die schon eine/einer von euch und hat damit Erfahrungen gemacht?

Grüße NiceAnn


----------



## Marc B (24. Februar 2011)

*Achtung Mädels*: Aufgrund der ziemlich hohen Nachfrage gibt es am *10. April 2011* einen *weiteren Lady-Kurs in Bonn*!

Viele Grüße,
Marc


----------



## Athabaske (1. März 2011)

Darf ich hier in die Runde fragen, ob schon jemand Kurse für junge Ladies gesichtet hat?

Also mit Radgrößen deutlich unter 26"...


----------



## Stefan_SIT (1. März 2011)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Darf ich hier in die Runde fragen, ob schon jemand Kurse für junge Ladies gesichtet hat?
> 
> Also mit Radgrößen deutlich unter 26"...



Meinst du sowas? Es steht noch kein Termin dort. Es wird aber einen Kurs in den Osterferien geben.
Oder sowas? Für die Ladies ab 26" haben wir dann sowas. 

Alles im Raum Köln/Bonn.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Marc B (8. März 2011)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Darf ich hier in die Runde fragen, ob schon jemand Kurse für junge Ladies gesichtet hat?
> 
> Also mit Radgrößen deutlich unter 26"...



Hannes (Freesoul im Forum) von Ridefirst bietet auf Anfrage auch Kurse für BMX-Kids an und hat auch schon Girls mit kleinen Rädern gecoacht.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## ml-55 (9. März 2011)

moin, gibt es irgendwelche Tipps für den Raum Darmstadt? Meine Freundin ist MTB Einsteigerin und ein kleiner Grundlagen Kurs wäre super!
Danke,
ml


----------



## Stefan_SIT (9. März 2011)

Ist gocrazy nicht bei euch in der Ecke? 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## ml-55 (9. März 2011)

Danke für den Tipp - je nach dem wie weit man die Ecke fasst - so richtig Darmstadt ists aber nicht - und dafür extra ein Auto nehmen...
Gibts noch was in noch näherer Nähe - ggf. Darmstdt selbst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (9. März 2011)

Ups - ich habe gerade gesehen, dass Werbung in diesem Thread wohl ausdrücklich erlaubt ist ... schön ... 

Wir bieten wie jedes Jahr so auch im kommenden Mai am Gardasee ein Ladies - Touren- und Fahrtechnikcamp an. Vom 7. bis 11. Mai gibt's 4 Tage Fahrtechnik-Coaching im Einsteiger- und Fortgeschrittenen-Level an den schönsten Spots am legendären Gardasee. Neben Fahrtechnik und Touren bieten wir ein Bike-Setup, einen kleinen Schrauber-Workshop und als Highlight einen Shuttle-Tour am letzten Tag an.
Wir wohnen in einem der besten Bikehotels am Gardasee, ruhig gelegen, mit Pool und sorgen auch dafür, dass ihr euch abends wohlfühlt und Spaß am "See der Sehnsucht" habt. Ein Welcome- und Kennenlern-Abend mit Pasta satt sorgt für die richtige Einstimmung.
Wer möchte, kann dann vom 11. bis zum 14. Mai in das parallel stattfindende Ridecamp wechseln und findet auch hier dann ein Tourenangebot in verschiedenen Leveln vor. 

Ride On!
Stefan

P.S.: ach so ... und noch was ... wer eines der beiden Camps am Gardasee bucht, bekommt einen bei uns in Köln, Bonn oder an der Ahr gebuchten Fahrtechnikkurs bis zum Wert von 45,-  kostenlos dazu.


----------



## Marc B (10. März 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> *Achtung Mädels*: Aufgrund der ziemlich hohen Nachfrage gibt es am *10. April 2011* einen *weiteren Lady-Kurs in Bonn*!
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> Marc



Ansonsten sind alle ineresierten Ladys herzlichst eingeladen am 19. März auf der Cycolonia-Messe in Köln den MTB-Fahrtechnik-Parcours auszutesten - überdacht und ohne Eintrittskosten wird das eine super Sache.

Einen guten Saisonsstart noch 
Marc


----------



## lacoccoina (27. März 2011)

Ein weiterer interessanter Anbieter, der Kurse und Touren speziell für Frauen anbietet:

www.bergfuehlung.de

"Wir sind der Überzeugung, dass Bikespaß auch ganz viel mit der richtigen Gruppendynamik zu tun hat. Und die ist in einer Gruppe von Frauen einfach eine ganz besondere. Wir haben es schon häufig erlebt: durch die positive Motivation innerhalb einer Frauen-Gruppe ist schon so manche Bikerin über sich hinaus gewachsen - und das ganz ohne Stress und mit einem breiten Lächeln im Gesicht.
Daher haben wir bei Bergfühlung beschlossen, ab diesem Frühjahr eine Reihe von Kursen und Touren speziell für Frauen anzubieten, die natürlich auch von Frauen geleitet werden. Wir möchten Bikerinnen aller Könnensstufen die Möglichkeit geben, entspannt und ohne Druck zu lernen, zu probieren und auszutesten. Zusammen feilen wir an der Fahrtechnik, tasten uns an die eine oder andere Angststelle heran und genießen mit Spaß und im eigenen Tempo die Natur und die Berge."

Folgende Kurse und Touren werden neben der "normalen Gruppe" auch als BikerINNEN-Special angeboten:

16./17.04.   Saisonauftakt und Fahrtechnik in Edenkoben.
14./15.5.    Fahrtechnik 1/2/3/4 in Bad Urach
2.-5.6.        Almentouren am Tegernsee
23.-24.7.    Fahrtechnikcamp Forbach oder Zavelstein
29.07.-3.8. Slowenien - Triglav- Umrundung
14.-17.8.    Top of Graubünden
25.-30.09.  Ehrwald - Riva
22/23.10.   Saisonfinale in Bad Urach

Weitere Infos unter: www.bergfuehlung.de


----------



## Marc B (28. März 2011)

Der erste Lady-Kurs 2011 in Bonn war ein voller Erfolg, so kann es diese Saison gerne weitergehen. Am Ende schafften alle Mädels die Steilstufe - I like  Ich habe aufgrund der hohen Nachfrage einen weiteren Kurs (Starter) auf die Webseite gestellt.


----------



## wurzeldödel (29. März 2011)

2. MTB Lady-Camp vom 13.-15.Mai 2011 in Sachsen an der Talsperre Kriebstein.

Carla lädt alle bikebegeisterten Frauen zu "ihrem" Ladycamp nach Mittelsachsen ein. Die Jugendherberge Falkenhain liegt direkt an der Talsperre Kriebstein. Die unmittelbare Umgebung bietet alles, was das Bikerinnenherz höherschlagen läßt. Singletrails, flowige Wege und fahrtechische Herausforderungen für alle Teilnehmerinnen.

Infos: www.movement-aktiv.de

Im Auftrag

der Wurzeldödel


----------



## onda (12. April 2011)

Hallo,
ich suche einen Mädels- (naja - Frauen-)Technik-Kurs für Fortgeschrittene im Raum Bodensee/Schwarzwald/Allgäu. 
Ich war schonmal bei bitou auf einem Bikewochenende (level3 von 4) und fand das echt gut - nur Mädels waren da auf höherem Niveau Fehlanzeige :-( Wo stecken denn die ganzen bikenden Mädels die technisch auch mal was Stufigeres fahren wollen??? und immer nur hinter den Jungs herhetzen finde ich nicht sooo toll - das kann ich auch mit meinem Freund haben ;-)


----------



## Mausoline (12. April 2011)

onda schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich suche einen Mädels- (naja - Frauen-)Technik-Kurs für Fortgeschrittene im Raum Bodensee/Schwarzwald/Allgäu.
> Ich war schonmal bei bitou auf einem Bikewochenende (level3 von 4) und fand das echt gut - nur Mädels waren da auf höherem Niveau Fehlanzeige :-( Wo stecken denn die ganzen bikenden Mädels die technisch auch mal was Stufigeres fahren wollen??? und immer nur hinter den Jungs herhetzen finde ich nicht sooo toll - das kann ich auch mit meinem Freund haben ;-)



wenn ich bis dahin wieder Kohle hab und sonst nix andres vorhab möchte ich dort gern das Maiwochenende mitmachen (falls bis dahin noch was frei ist). War schon 2x dort und finds toll mit Annette rumzudüsen
http://www.blackforestbike.de/events/singletrail/index.html


----------



## MTBikerin (12. April 2011)

onda schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich suche einen Mädels- (naja - Frauen-)Technik-Kurs für Fortgeschrittene im Raum Bodensee/Schwarzwald/Allgäu.
> Ich war schonmal bei bitou auf einem Bikewochenende (level3 von 4) und fand das echt gut - nur Mädels waren da auf höherem Niveau Fehlanzeige :-( Wo stecken denn die ganzen bikenden Mädels die technisch auch mal was Stufigeres fahren wollen??? und immer nur hinter den Jungs herhetzen finde ich nicht sooo toll - das kann ich auch mit meinem Freund haben ;-)



Ich bin im Juni zu nem Level II Camp bei den Trailgämsen angemeldet: 
http://www.trailgaemsen.de/fahrtechnik/ftallgaeu/

Habe extra nachgefragt, es sollen auch noch weitere Frauen dabei sein!


----------



## onda (13. April 2011)

MTBikerin schrieb:


> Ich bin im Juni zu nem Level II Camp bei den Trailgämsen angemeldet:
> http://www.trailgaemsen.de/fahrtechnik/ftallgaeu/
> 
> Habe extra nachgefragt, es sollen auch noch weitere Frauen dabei sein!



ja klar - bis level 2 ist das immer kein problem - und dann ists aus!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onda (13. April 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> wenn ich bis dahin wieder Kohle hab und sonst nix andres vorhab möchte ich dort gern das Maiwochenende mitmachen (falls bis dahin noch was frei ist). War schon 2x dort und finds toll mit Annette rumzudüsen
> http://www.blackforestbike.de/events/singletrail/index.html




eben - aber wie´s aussieht ist das auch nur bis level 2  - gibts keine mädels, die anspruchsvolle trails biken lernen wollen????


----------



## Nuala (13. April 2011)

onda schrieb:


> eben - aber wie´s aussieht ist das auch nur bis level 2  - gibts keine mädels, die anspruchsvolle trails biken lernen wollen????



doch, aber das wird den meisten frauen wohl nicht zugetraut... versuchs mal bei den trek gravity girls, die fand ich ziemlich gut!


----------



## BITOU-BikeTours (13. April 2011)

*BITOU* bietet spezielles *Frauen Fahrtechniktraining bis Level 3* an! Z.b. kommendes Wochenende (16./17.4.) in Freiburg, am 14.05. & 11.6.2011 in Kirchzarten und am 9.7.2011 in Titisee! Das machen Mädels für Mädels und wir haben immer riesen Spaß!
Anspruchsvolle Trails gibt´s hier auch ohne Ende!


----------



## onda (13. April 2011)

Nuala schrieb:


> doch, aber das wird den meisten frauen wohl nicht zugetraut... versuchs mal bei den trek gravity girls, die fand ich ziemlich gut!



ja- hört sich super an - nur: die bieten immer nur zeiten an, zu denen ich nicht kann :-(((((((((((( - 4 tage und weit weg....


----------



## onda (13. April 2011)

BITOU-BikeTours schrieb:


> *BITOU* bietet spezielles *Frauen Fahrtechniktraining bis Level 3* an! Z.b. kommendes Wochenende (16./17.4.) in Freiburg, am 14.05. & 11.6.2011 in Kirchzarten und am 9.7.2011 in Titisee! Das machen Mädels für Mädels und wir haben immer riesen Spaß!
> Anspruchsvolle Trails gibt´s hier auch ohne Ende!



cool! letztes mal war ich ja auch begeistert - nur wurde mangels mädels der level3-kurs (ein paar sind downgegradet worden...) in einen mixed-kurs umgewandelt. Das war auch spaßig, aber das hab ich hier daheim ja auch 
hättet ihr schon genug mädels für level 3??????????


----------



## BITOU-BikeTours (13. April 2011)

Ja, dieses Mal findet Level 3 auf alle Fälle statt und wir wollen unbedingt auch bald einen Level 4 Kurs nur für Mädels anbieten!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (13. April 2011)

onda schrieb:


> eben - aber wie´s aussieht ist das auch nur bis level 2  - gibts keine mädels, die anspruchsvolle trails biken lernen wollen????



also mit Annette kann man auch selber nen Termin ausmachen, oder einfach anrufen und fragen wie was läuft. Sie macht auch nach Fahrkönnen. Letztes Mal sind wir zu dritt 2Tage auf Westweg und anderen heißen Trails und im Todtnauer BikePark rumgedüst 

Ich les grad Bitou Level 3 - das sind wir auch alles gefahren.


----------



## crashxl (18. April 2011)

hi onda,

http://www.hirsch-sprung.com/index.php/mtb-girlscamp/articles/mtb-girlscamp.html

von L1-4....d.h. wohl auch, dass sich für L3/4 genügend finden müssen. Was ich stark hoffe....


----------



## Christin (18. April 2011)

In Mitteldeutschland  ist CYCLECOLLEGE DER Anbieter fÃ¼r reine Frauen-Fahrtechnikkurse und Camps. Vom Level Einsteiger bis hin zu Enduro. Chef ist selbst Guide-Lehrausbilder bei der DIMB, was natÃ¼rlich fÃ¼r die QualitÃ¤t bei der Didaktik spricht.
http://www.cyclecollege.de/

Termine 2011:

Fahrtechnikkurse âund Camps fÃ¼r Ladies:
21.-22. Mai 	Level 1: Ladies-Basic-Weekend in Dresden
6.-9. Juni 	Level 1: Ladies-Feierabend-Kurs in Leipzig
26.-28. August 	Level 1: Ladies-Basic-Camp Oberwiesenthal

Und fÃ¼r die Bikerinnen, die bei technisch anspruchsvollen Trails ein ganz breites Grinsen bekommen, gibtâs auch zwei Wochenenden unter dem Motto âEntspannt bergauf und spannend bergabâ. An kniffligen Passagen wird hier ausgiebig an der Fahrtechnik gefeilt.

16.-17. Juli 		Level 2: Ladies-Trailride-Weekend in Schierke/Harz
10./11. September 	Level 3: Ladies-Enduro-Weekend im Zittauer Gebirge

Beide Mittelgebirge haben eines gemeinsam: hohe Traildichte, teilweise verblocktere Trails und im Zittauer gibtâs mit den unzÃ¤hligen Sandsteinfelsen eine super Kulisse dazu ;-) Und die BIKE kÃ¼rte einst eine Tour hier zu den 10 schÃ¶nsten Singletrailtouren Deutschlands!!!
Und ... die Kurse sind von Frauen fÃ¼r Frauen.

Wer Spezielles Ã¼ben will, wie einen gescheiten Bunny Hop hinbekommen, auf dem Vorderrad durch Serpentinen zu fahren, droppen, springen... kann auch gerne individuelle Termine mit Cyclecollege vereinbaren. ;-)


----------



## Marc B (19. April 2011)

Das Aufmacherbild ist echt klasse


----------



## spreadthegroove (25. April 2011)

*Freeride Fahrtechnikseminar im Bikepark Winterberg*

Hallo liebe Bikerinnen,
auf Grund der hohen Nachfrage, nach einem weiteren Fahrtechnikseminar mit Freeride Charakter, planen wir kurzfristig ein weiteren Kurs im Bikepark Winterberg.
Hier die wichtigsten Infos zu diesem Kurs:

Termin:
21. Mai 2011, 11.00 Uhr, Freeride, am besten schon 15-30 min vor Beginn vor Ort sein.

Kursdauer: ca. 4 Std, in 2 Blöcken mit ca. 30 min Mittagspause
Treffpunkt: Bikepark Winterberg, am Power Flower Mobil (das ist normalerweise nicht zu übersehen)

Kursinhalte:
Kurzes Wiederholen der Inhalte des Basickurses, um uns ein Bild über euer Fahrkönnen zu verschaffen. Dann Grundlagen: Anliegerkurven, Droppen, Springen, Manual, richtige Linienwahl

Ziel des Kurses: Biken mit mehr Fahrspaß, mehr Kontrolle und Erweiterung des individuellen Fahrkönnens.

Unser Vorteil, wir unterrichten grundsätzlich mit zwei sehr erfahrenen Trainerinnen, das heißt wir können sehr individuell auf das Fahrkönnen der Teilnehmerinnen eingehen, sodass sich niemand über- oder unterfordert fühlt. Das Gelände in Winterberg ist ideal, es bietet für alle Level ausreichend Möglichkeiten, sodass wir auch flexibel auf euer Können und eure Wünsche eingehen können.

Fotos von den Kursen im letzten Jahr, findet ihr hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/164239

Ausrüstung: Funktionstüchtiges Bike, außerdem:
Ausrüstung für Freeride: Integralhelm, Rückenpanzer, Knie- und Ellbogenschützer, Handschuhe und Flatpedals

Wenn ihr selber nicht ausreichend Ausrüstung habt, teilt uns dieses möglichst vorher mit, dann können wir euch die Sachen kostenlos ausleihen.

Grill & Chill:
Am Abend werden wir am Power Flower Mobil grillen und freuen uns über Jede die noch Lust hat ein bisschen gemütlich beisammen zu sitzen und über das am Tag Erlebte zu quatschen.
Wir bringen den Grill und die Kohle mit, ihr bitte das was ihr essen und trinken mögt und am besten noch eine Sitzgelegenheit.

Ich hoffe ich habe jetzt die wichtigsten Fragen klären können, falls ihr noch weitere Fragen, Ideen oder Anregungen habt, könnt ihr euch gerne bei mir melden.

Ich freue mich darauf, euch bald persönlich kennenzulernen und eine tolle Zeit auf dem Bike mit euch zu verbringen.

Für die ausführlichen Infos und Anmeldung bitte kurze mail an mich.

Bis dahin, viele Grüße
Sonja
Team Power Flower / KONA
[email protected]


----------



## Ani (26. April 2011)

hört sich gut an, an dem we sieht wegen arbeit bei mir aber leider schlecht aus, ich guck nochmal ob sich da was machen lässt


----------



## Fusiro (28. April 2011)

Mountainbike-Fahrtechnik-Kurse für Frauen im Münsterland (Reken)

www.fit-for-life.name


----------



## sannne (4. Mai 2011)

bin dabei und freue mich auf einen schönen Tag in WiBe 

LG


----------



## Dr.BunnyHop (14. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich kann euch Capendo MTB Tours in Rottweil www.capendo.de empfehlen. Meine Frau hat da schon einen Ladies-only-Fahrtechnikkurs belegt und war ziemlich begeistert. War ein Einsteigerkurs, bei dem Sie alle wichtigen Basics fürs Mountainbiken gelernt hat. 
Auch ich habe bei den Jungs schon 2 Tagestouren auf der Schwäbischen Alb gebucht. Kann nur sagen: genial!! Unter http://www.facebook.com/pages/Capendo-MTB-Tours/163435483706725 gibt es jede menge Bilder.

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## alet08 (18. Mai 2011)

um Erlangen:
http://www.bremsspur-bergradsport.de/seminare/grundstufe-ladys-only/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (27. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

gibts im Umkreis Ruhrgebiet / Rheinland Alternativen zu Bikeride (für Damen)?


----------



## Marc B (30. Mai 2011)

elmono schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> gibts im Umkreis Ruhrgebiet / Rheinland Alternativen zu Bikeride (für Damen)?



Wir gehören ja noch zum Rheinland  Lady-Kurse gehören auch zu unserem Programm, Feedback findest du auf unserer Webseite *Ridefirst.de*

Viele Grüße,
Marc


----------



## Stefan_SIT (30. Mai 2011)

elmono schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> gibts im Umkreis Ruhrgebiet / Rheinland Alternativen zu Bikeride (für Damen)?


Klar, sogar ganz bei dir in der Nähe und speziell For Ladies Only findest du SportsInTeam ... übrigens neben Fahrtechnikkursen auch Touren verschiedener Schwierigkeitsgrade.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## ml-55 (1. Juni 2011)

und in Darmstadt / Frankfurt?


----------



## BITOU-BikeTours (8. Juni 2011)

BITOU bietet nun auch *Fahrtechnikkurse LEVEL 4 nur für Frauen* die es so richtig krachen lassen wollen! Da geht's  richtig zur Sache. Mit den BITOU-Guides fahren die Mädels extrem   schwierige  Singletrails und anspruchsvolle Pfade mit Stufen und Treppen,   mit  kniffligen Haarnadelkurven und Anliegern. Sowohl knackig berghoch,   wie  auch downhillmäßig bergab wird an der Fahrtechnik gefeilt und   viele nützliche Tipps & Tricks helfen auch die schwierigsten    Stellen erfolgreich zu meistern.
*Nächster Termin: 23./24.7.2011 in Freiburg*


----------



## Nessel5100 (8. Juni 2011)

yellow618 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier www.dassportwerk.de gibt es Fahrtechnikkurse für Ladies!!!
> Geleitet werden die Kurse von der MTB-Marathon Europameisterin2003, Birgit Jüngst.
> ...



Erfahrungsberich hierzu:
Ich hab bei Birgit den Fortgeschrittenen Kurs gemacht. An diesem Tag habe ich viel gelernt und Spaß gehabt.
Es ist hilfreich wenn man vor dem Fortgeschrittenenkurs einen Basic-Kurs macht, da die Grundlagen in diesem Kurs nur wiederholt werden. Danach übt man im Gelände unter anderem das Fahren von steileren Abfahrten, fahren von Spitzkehren und anspruchsvolleren Trails. Wir waren eine sehr kleine Gruppe und konnten deshalb die Übungen oft wiederholen und damit das Gelernte festigen. Außerdem konnte auf unsere Wünsche speziell eingegangen werden. 
Ich kann den Kurs nur weiterempfehlen!!!


----------



## Freerider GS (20. Juni 2011)

Hallo Ladies,

hat schon jemand was vom Girs Freeridecamp "Purple Taste" am 23.- 25.09. in Bischofsmais gehört?
Ich möchte meine Frau dort anmelden krieg aber keine Rückantwort von denen.
Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir weiterhelfen.

Danke!


----------



## murmel04 (12. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

also ich hab hier auch was, was ich euch nicht vorenthalten will.

War am Samstag bei Kerstin Kögler und hab dort einen Fahrtechnikkurs gemacht.

Und war echt klasse. Kerstin hat eine Engelsgedult mit jeder Teilnehmerin, gerade auch mit solchen Angsthasen wie mir. 
Bin zwei Trail´s gefahren, die ich sonst auf keinen Fall gefahren wäre und es hat wieder ein bisschen mehr Klick gemacht in meinem Kopf.

Also ich kann Kerstin und ihr Angebot an Technikkursen nur empfehlen.



www.kerstin-koegler.de 


Schaut einfach mal.


----------



## lieblingsschaf (12. Juli 2011)

Servus die Damen!

Ich habe zwar keinen Ladys only Kurs gebucht gehabt, mÃ¶chte Euch aber trotzdem Birgit und Mario JÃ¼ngst empfehlen! (www.dassportwerk.de)
Hat mich persÃ¶nlich deutlich weiter gebracht, was den Umgang mit meiner Angst anbelangt und generell war es ein schÃ¶ner Tag in entspannter AtmosphÃ¤re und fahrtechnisch ist man sogar auch noch weiter gekommen.
Ich werde spÃ¤ter noch ein paar Bilder reinstellen, corab erst mal ein Video-link: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8G1wvewemgc"]YouTube        - âªdasSportwerk Spitzkehren und Stufenâ¬â[/nomedia]

LG
Das Schaf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ml-55 (12. Juli 2011)

danke für die tipps - schreibt doch auch gleich den Ort mit dazu - dann weiß man vorher ob das link anklicken lohnt...


----------



## 4mate (26. Juli 2011)

Bikewochenende in Flims inkl. Training mit den Trek-Girls zu verschenken


----------



## BITOU-BikeTours (28. Juli 2011)

Neben den Frauen-Fahrtechnikkursen in Level 1 bis 3 bietet *BITOU* *jetzt auch Level 4 Kurse nur für Mädels* an!
Unsere Level 4-Guidin Julia ist mehrfache panamerikanische DH und 4x-Meisterin, hat an der MTB-DH WM teilgenommen und die Megavalanche gewonnen Auf dem BMX macht ihr sowieso niemand etwas vor und ihr Backflip ist der helle Wahnsinn! Sie besticht jedoch nicht nur mit ihrem fahrtechnischen Können sondern auch mit ihrer netten, einfühlsamen und ermutigenden Art - denn sie weiß, dass Mädels einfach immer erstmal Angst haben und versteht es Euch diese Angst auf spielerische Art zu nehmen.

*Hier die kommenden BITOU Frauen-Fahrtechnik-Wochenenden (Level 1-4):*
27./28.08.2011 in Freiburg
24./25.09.2011 in Kirchzarten
15./16.10.2011 in Freiburg


----------



## elmono (1. August 2011)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Klar, sogar ganz bei dir in der Nähe und speziell For Ladies Only findest du SportsInTeam ... übrigens neben Fahrtechnikkursen auch Touren verschiedener Schwierigkeitsgrade.
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Danke noch einmal für die (Selbst-)Empfehlung. Meine Frau und ihre Freundin waren gestern beide sehr glücklich und zufrieden mit dem Kurs.


----------



## fairplay911 (29. August 2011)

*IBC End of Season Festival in Todtnau  der Mega-Spaß zum  Saison-Ende*


ist hier wer am Start? 23. - 25.09.2011


----------



## Marc B (29. August 2011)

Wegen der hohen Nachfrage gibt es zum Saisonabschluss am *22. Oktober 2011* noch einen *Lady-Kurs*

Viele Grüße,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (1. September 2011)

elmono schrieb:


> Danke noch einmal für die (Selbst-)Empfehlung. Meine Frau und ihre Freundin waren gestern beide sehr glücklich und zufrieden mit dem Kurs.


Danke für das Lob.  
Ich vermute, wenn wie am 31. Juli 17 Mädels in zwei Kursen am Werk sind, kommt auch der Spaß nicht zu kurz. Schön, dass die beiden diesen wohl hatten.

Ride On!
Stefan

P.S.: Wenn du/ihr Lust habt, kommt doch am 9. Oktober zu unserem Indian Summer - Tourentag nach Bergisch Gladbach. Ein richtig tolles, jedes Jahr größer werdendes Event mit Touren in verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsgraden, die von unseren Guides kostenlos angeboten werden. Die Ausschreibung geht spätestens am 7. September online.


----------



## Melman1968 (22. September 2011)

Hallo!
Ich würde gerne im Frühjahr (März) einen Bikeurlaub im Warmen machen. (gerne Mallorca) Wichtig ist, das es einen Fahrtechnikkurs gibt, da ich noch nicht so super fit im Fahren bin.
Leider finde ich nur sehr wenig dazu. Und wenn dann meist nicht LO.
Vielleicht kennt ja jemand von Euch einen Anbieter, oder hat einen Tipp dazu. Wenn es keinen Anbieter für LO gibt, würde ich auch einen gem. Tripp machen.
Ich hoffe auf ein paar Antworten und nette Tipps.
Vielen Dank schon einmal.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (22. September 2011)

wir waren auf Mallorca mit m-bike unterwegs, frag dort mal nach! Am ersten Tag gabs Fahrtechnik-Tipps, und zwischendurch auch immer wieder. War sehr nett dort


----------



## Chrige (22. September 2011)

Falls Sardinien auch etwas wäre, kannst du auch bei www.bici.ch reinschauen. Ich war mit ihnen im Himalaya. Es gab zwar nicht direkt einen Fahrtechnikkurs, aber die Guides haben immer Tipps gegeben und ich habe sehr viel gelernt.


----------



## scylla (23. September 2011)

Chrige schrieb:


> Falls Sardinien auch etwas wäre, kannst du auch bei www.bici.ch reinschauen. Ich war mit ihnen im Himalaya. Es gab zwar nicht direkt einen Fahrtechnikkurs, aber die Guides haben immer Tipps gegeben und ich habe sehr viel gelernt.



gibt's denn keinen Bericht+Bilder vom Himalaya? Würde mich brennend interessieren! 

(ganz großes SORRY fürs kurze off-topic)


----------



## Chrige (23. September 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> gibt's denn keinen Bericht+Bilder vom Himalaya? Würde mich brennend interessieren!
> 
> (ganz großes SORRY fürs kurze off-topic)




Gaaaaaanz kurz Off-topic zurück: Sobald ich mal drandenke, meinen Laptop nach Hause zu nehmen, werde ich einen kleinen Bericht und Fotos hier reinstellen (Mein Laptop zuhause schafft das mit den Bildern irgendwie nicht). In der November Ausgabe des "Mountain Bike" wird zudem auch ein Bericht von unserer Tour drin sein.

So, fertig off-topic


----------



## Melman1968 (23. September 2011)

Danke für die Tipps.
Sardinien hört sich gut an, ist aber für mich ein wenig zu kompliziert, da die Flüge ab Zürich gehen, und ich da erst mal hinkommen muss.
Interessant fand ich auch das Transmalloca Angebot bei m-bike.
Ich habe jetzt noch die MountainBikeAcademy gefunden. Das ist in etwa so wie ich es mir vorstelle. 
Vielleicht kennt die ja einer? 

 Grüße und Dank!


----------



## Alex-F (23. September 2011)

Vielleicht MTB-Activ auf Teneriffa? http://www.mtb-active.com/index.php/de/
Ralf ist hier im Forum auch angemeldet unter dem User Namen. Bin mir nicht sicher ob sie Fahrtechnik direkt anbieten, musst mal nachfragen.


----------



## Chrige (24. September 2011)

Nach Sardinien könntest du sicher auch direkt fliegen. Die Flüge sind einfach ab Zürich ausgeschrieben, da BICI ein Schweizer Anbieter ist. Sie sind aber sehr flexibel, falls dies für dich noch eine Option wäre.


----------



## Melman1968 (25. September 2011)

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (26. September 2011)

Melman1968 schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps.
> Sardinien hört sich gut an, ist aber für mich ein wenig zu kompliziert, da die Flüge ab Zürich gehen, und ich da erst mal hinkommen muss.
> Interessant fand ich auch das Transmalloca Angebot bei m-bike.
> Ich habe jetzt noch die MountainBikeAcademy gefunden. Das ist in etwa so wie ich es mir vorstelle.
> ...



Meinst du die von Stefan Herrmann?
Die ist super, absolut empfehlenswert. Habe bisher 2 Wochenenden mit denen verbracht und alle aus unserem Verein hatten jeweils tolle Guides. Einmal hatten wir ein LO gebucht, der war dann mit Guido Tschugg als Trainer. Nur toll 

Gruß Bettina


----------



## Melman1968 (29. September 2011)

Ja, die meine ich. 
Kann man so eine Reise auch wohl alleine buchen oder sind das alles feste Gruppen?
Wegen unserer schulpflichtigen Kids kann ich nur alleine fahren. 
Alle 2 Jahre nehme ich mir eine Familienauszeit.
Sonst fahre ich immer mit ein paar anderen Frauen in Südtirol Ski. Aber ich möchte lieber mal was anderes machen und ich kenne niemanden hier der noch Spaß am MTB hat.


----------



## Bettina (30. September 2011)

Hallo Melman,
da kannst du sehr gut alleine hin. Die Teilnehmer werden nach Fahrkönnen in die Gruppen verteilt, nicht nach Freundschaften! Und das klappt sehr gut, manchmal wird man auch mittendrin weitergereicht, damit es wirklich für jeden/jede optimal ist. Das Schulungskonzept finde ich genauso gut wie das von Garhammer beim Tiefschneefahren 
Gruß B


----------



## Melman1968 (30. September 2011)

Klasse


----------



## X-Präsi (30. September 2011)

Hallöle,

auch wenn es mir normalerweise widerstrebt, Eigenwerbung zu betreiben, möchte ich nicht damit hinter dem Berg halten, dass wir auf dem vielfach gelobten (aber diesmal nicht von uns) Flowtrail Stromberg (grob in der Nähe Mainz/Wiesbaden) seit September auch Fahrtechnikkurse anbieten. 

Dazu zählen auch echte "Ladies Only" Kurse, die sich vor allem an diejenigen richten, die sich vorsichtig an die Fahrtechnik-Basics herantasten wollen. 
Zum Schluss kommen aber auch tatsächlich (fast) alle mit Spaß statt Angst den Flowtrail runter und beherrschen die Fahrtechnikbasics, um sicher durch die Trails zu kommen. Einige trauen sich dann auch schon an kleine Sprünge heran 

Veranstalter der Kurse ist die DIMB IG Rhein-Nahe, die auch den Flowtrail betreibt. 
Ausbilder bin ich selbst. Zu meiner Person: Ich heiße Thomas Kleinjohann, guide seit 20 Jahren, mache Fahrtechnikkurse seit 15 Jahren und bilde seit 2004 MTB-Guides aus. Nur, dass Ihr seht, dass da auch ein wenig Erfahrung im Spiel ist. 

Ab 2012 werden dann weitere erfahrene Guides und Guidinnen einsteigen, die bis dahin die komplette DIMB-Ausbildung durchlaufen haben werden. 

Wir kombinieren die Fahrtechniktrainings ab 2012 dann auch mit "Ladies Only" Tourwochenenden, damit noch intensiver an der Fahrtechnik gefeilt und Spaß erlebt werden kann. 

Mehr Infos zu den Kursen auf www.flowtrail-stromberg.de


----------



## Marc B (3. Oktober 2011)

Schaut klasse aus 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/29947944"]Purple Taste - MÃ¤delscamp 2011 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## karous (5. Oktober 2011)

Präsi schrieb:


> Mehr Infos zu den Kursen auf www.flowtrail-stromberg.de





Marc B schrieb:


> Schaut klasse aus


Ist das der Flowtrail in dem Video?
Wann war denn das Camp da?


----------



## Marc B (7. Oktober 2011)

karous schrieb:


> Ist das der Flowtrail in dem Video?
> Wann war denn das Camp da?



Nee, das ist der Flow Country Trail in Bischofsmais, hier meine Zeilen dazu:






Das neue Trail-Konzept von Hans Rey und Diddie Schneider wurde nach Livigno jetzt auch im Bayerischen Wald umgesetzt. Der obere Teil ist noch nicht komplett  fertig, doch schon jetzt sieht die Strecke für alle Könnerstufen klasse aus.

*Das Prinzip des Flow-Country-Konzeptes*:

Hans No Way Rey, der das Flow Country Konzept zusammen mit Diddie Schneider entwickelt hat, erklärt die Grundidee dahinter: Der Begriff Flow dominiert das Themenfeld Mountainbiken und Trails, in der jüngsten Vergangenheit wie auch in der Zukunft. Unter diesem großen Überbegriff laufen die Flow Country Trails, als eine ganz bestimmte Art von flowigen Trails, die festen Kriterien entsprechen müssen. Echte Flow Country Trails sind geschmeidige Trails, auf denen der Fahrer das Roller Coaster Gefühl vollends genießen kann. Die Trails sind nie sehr steil, extrem oder gefährlich. Unabhängig vom Fahrkönnen versprechen sie puren Flow und Fahrspaß. Die Trails gehen nahezu ausschließlich bergab, mit kleinen Anliegern, Rollern und Sprüngen. Ein Flow Country Trails, beziehungsweise seine Teilabschnitte, sind nie kürzer als 500 Meter. Der weltweit erste offizielle Flow Country Trail wurde im Rahmen der IMBA Konferenz in Livigno fertig gestellt. Diddie und Hans bekamen hierbei tatkräftige Unterstützung von den Konferenzteilnehmern.

_Noch mehr Action vom Geisskopf_:


----------



## Minorra (16. Oktober 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Nee, das ist der Flow Country Trail in Bischofsmais, hier meine Zeilen dazu:


Von wem ist das Lied und wie heißt es? 
Das ist toll, brauch das unbedingt ^^
Bitte verratet es mir 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (17. Oktober 2011)

All over me/Interpret Drowning Pool

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Didie (21. Oktober 2011)

Lust auf Singletrails willst du Sie Beherrschen ohne Stress und Hektik.
Ganz nach deinen persönlichen Bedürfnissen!

Das Schnellerbikenteam heißt dich herzlich willkommen.
Wir bieten dir Fahrtechnikkurse an, wo du all deine Fragen zu deinem Bike oder einem Bikekauf stellen kannst. Und dazu gibt es noch ein Wellness - Programm in der Vita Classica in Bad Krozingen.


----------



## Didie (21. Oktober 2011)

Lust auf Singletrails willst du Sie Beherrschen ohne Stress und Hektik.
Ganz nach deinen persönlichen Bedürfnissen!

Das Schnellerbikenteam heißt dich herzlich willkommen.
Wir bieten dir Fahrtechnikkurse an, wo du all deine Fragen zu deinem Bike oder einem Bikekauf stellen kannst. Und dazu gibt es noch ein Wellness - Programm in der Vita Classica in Bad Krozingen 

http://www.schnellerbiken.de


----------



## Minorra (21. Oktober 2011)

@Stefan SIT:
Danke  Mal schaun was die Gruppe noch so bietet ^^

LG


----------



## Marc B (7. November 2011)

Steffi Marth (siehe IBC-Interview) bietet eine Lady-Woche an (Infos auf atlanticcycling.de).

Hier das Video dazu:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/31698201"]Untitled on Vimeo[/ame]

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Rettungsengel (28. November 2011)

Gibt`s im Winter noch Kurse im Raum Freiburg / Offenburg / Karlsruhe ? 

Oder erst wieder im Frühjahr ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elbaner (6. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Ladies,

wir, der Veranstalter für MTB-Reisen, Fahrtechnik und Werkstatt-Workshops, Arthur-MTB, haben für 2012 einiges für euch zu bieten. Wir arbeiten mit der TUI - Berge und Meer zusammen und haben folgende Programmpunkte im Angebot, die ihr auf unser Homepage findet:

Freeride-Camp im Vinschgau
Fahrtechnik auf Tour in Fischen im Allgäu für Einsteigerinnen
Fahrtechnik-Wochenenden in Ulm und im Blautal
Werkstatt-Workshop in Ulm

Viel Spaß beim stöbern!

Herzliche Grüße,

Arthur


----------



## Fusionrider (10. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

hier ein bisschen Eigenwerbung für alle, die gerne in der schönen Pfalz radln wollen!

http://www.mountainbike-trifelsland.de/wp/2011/12/lady-technik-wochenende/


----------



## Didie (25. Januar 2012)

Rettungsengel schrieb:


> Gibt`s im Winter noch Kurse im Raum Freiburg / Offenburg / Karlsruhe ?
> 
> Oder erst wieder im Frühjahr ?



Wir haben das ganze Jahr geöffnet schau einfach mal rein.
www.schnellerbiken.de

Grüße Dieter


----------



## bike-explorer (20. Februar 2012)

Hi Ladies.

Unter www.trailtechnik.ch findet Ihr attraktive Angebote für Farhtechnik-Weekends auf der Lenzerheide/Graubünden/Schweiz - "ladies only" natürlich.
Nach dem Motto - von der Frau - für die Frau!
Geniesse 2 lehrreiche Tage in schönster Bergwelt - ein Angebot wäre auch im super Wellness-Hotel buchbar.

Bis bald Michelle Schierle / bike-explorer.ch


----------



## BITOU-BikeTours (21. Februar 2012)

Liebe Bikerinnen,

*BITOU* hat das Mountainbike-Angebot speziell für Frauen für die Saison 2012 nochmal erweitert : 


*MTB Frauen-Fahrtechnik-Wochenenden** in 4 verschiedenen Levels in Freiburg, Kirchzarten, Titisee & Schonach 
*
*Viertägige Wellness-Camps im Schwarzwald und den Alpen: Bike & Relax
*
*Transalp West Easy für Frauen: in 4 Etappen vom Vierwaldstätter See  an den Lago Maggiore
*
*Transalp Tour für Frauen: In 5 Etappen vom Tegernsee an den Gardasee *
Im März geht´s los und unserer BITOU Guidinnen freuen sich darauf mit Euch in einer herzlich lockeren Atmosphäre zu biken und eine unvergessliche Zeit zu verbringen. 
Parallel zum Frauen-Fahrtechniktraining und den Frauen-Transalps finden auch immer "normale" Kurse & Touren statt, so dass auch Eure Männer gut aufgehoben sind - ideal für Paare

 Hier alle Termine und Infos zum *BITOU-MTB-Angebot für Frauen*


----------



## endo73 (25. Februar 2012)

CAPENDO MTB TOURS bietet auf der Schwäbischen Alb verschiedene Technikkurse speziell für Ladies an. 
Neben dem Grundkurs gibt es nun auch ein Fahrtechnikkurs der für fortgeschrittene Bikerinnen konzipiert wurde.
Bilder und weitere Infos auch unter www.facebook.com/Capendo.MTB.Tours


----------



## bernd e (27. Februar 2012)

Im Spessart gibt es auch Damen-Kurse:
mtb-fahrtechnik-frammersbach.de

Bei Go Cracy im Taunus gibt es auch Kurse. Mit Zena hatte ich eine Weiterbildung und mit ihr sollte ein Damen-Kurs sicher viel Spaß und Erfolg bringen.


----------



## spreadthegroove (29. März 2012)

Hallo Mädels,

die Termine für unsere neuen Power Flower Kurse sind online.

Ladies Basic Fahrtechnikkurse:

15.04. Göttingen
 22.04. Düsseldorf
 15.06. Willingen
 16.06. Willingen
 24.06. Düsseldorf
 24.06. Göttingen
 16.09. Düsseldorf
 16.09. Göttingen

mehr Infos hier http://www.facebook.com/pages/Power-Flower-Mountainbike-Team/328935164449


----------



## Marc B (9. April 2012)

Änderungen bei unseren Lady-Terminen:

*Lady-Kurse Ridefirst*:

_14. April, 23. Juni, 23. September_

Einen schönen Saisonstart noch!


----------



## spreadthegroove (19. April 2012)

Hallo Mädels,

Unser erfolgreicher Klassiker geht in die nächste Runde.
Freeridekurs in Winterberg am 05./06. Mai.
In knapp 2 Wochen ist es schon soweit, also schnell anmelden.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Power-Flower-Mountainbike-Team/328935164449?ref=tn_tnmn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BITOU-BikeTours (24. April 2012)

*Mountainbikerinnen aufgepasst! Es    gibt Geschenke *
Bei unseren *BITOU    Schwarzwald Wellness Camps für Mountainbikerinnen    *erhalten alle Teilnehmerinnen ein tolles Centurion    Eve-Trikot!
Genießt  vier entspannte Wellness- und    Mountainbike-Tage mit unseren  BITOU-Guidinnen und anderen    mountainbike-begeisterten Frauen im  schönen Südschwarzwald.    
Und  das Beste: das ganze Wochenende    stehen Euch kostenlos  Test-Mountainbikes aus der neuen    Centurion Kollektion zur Verfügung.
Dank  professioneller Fahrtechniktipps und    der fast unerschöpflichen  Wegevielfalt lernt Ihr Eure Mountainbikes    zu kontrollieren und  knifflige Situationen sicher zu    meistern. 
Wie Ihr Euer Mountainbike selbst auf Vordermann bringen könnt erlernt Ihr im    MTB-Workshop Biketechnik. Wellness und Entspannung im neuen Badeparadies in Titisee    runden das Wohlfühl-Programm ab!
*Termine:
*17.-20.05.2012 

07.-10.06.2012 

*Weitere Infos www.bitou.eu*
*http://www.bitou.eu**

*


----------



## Rettungsengel (30. April 2012)

BITOU-BikeTours schrieb:


> Wellness und Entspannung im neuen Badeparadies in Titisee    runden das Wohlfühl-Programm ab!


Cool ;-)) 

Jetzt schonmal viel Spass an meinem 2.ten Arbeitsplatz. 

Salzpeeling oder Beautymaske im Dampfbad nicht vergessen - Teilnahme Kostenlos ;-))


----------



## RidingStyle (7. Mai 2012)

Hallo Mädels,

wir sind eine recht neue Bikeschule in Heidelberg die auch Fahrtechnikkurse 'Girls only' anbietet. Unsere erfahrene Trainerin Solveig Lindgren, ehemals Trek Gravity-Girl und schon lange vorher als Bikecoach tätig, führt die Mädelskurse durch.

Im Programm haben wir Gravity-Kurse in den Bikeparks Beerfelden und Lac Blanc und Enduro-Kurse in Heidelberg. Wir sind auch recht flexibel was individuelle Kurse angeht.

Vor der Tür steht ein 'Enduro 1 Girls only' in Heidelberg am 13.05.2012
 
Weitere Infos gibt es auf unserer Homepage www.ridingstyle.de oder schickt einfach eine eMail mit eurem Anliegen an [email protected]

Schöne Grüße und ride on,
Fabian


----------



## elbaner (8. Mai 2012)

Mit unserem Partner Berge und Meer führen wir in Fischen ein Fahrtechnikcamp nur für euch Ladies durch. Es gibt noch ein paar Restplätze. Euere Guidin wird Juliane sein.

Infos zur Veranstaltung:

http://arthur-mtb.de/mountainbike-touren/mtb-touren-mehrt%C3%A4gig/mountainbike-paradies-allg%C3%A4u-fahrtechnik-auf-tour/

Viele Grüße,

Arthur


----------



## Vichy (30. Juni 2012)

Hallo Mädls,

Am 2-3. August findet im Zuge der Symphony Jam in Wagrain mein DH- Camp statt. 

Wer?

Ich suche die Herausforderung und will meine Grenzen sicher ausloten, dabei Neues erlernen und mich in einer reinen Damenrunde gegenseitig pushen. Ich bin regelmäßig mit meinem Downhillbike oder Freeridebike im Gelände unterwegs, und möchte meine Fahrtechnik verfeinern bzw. über andere Zugänge meine Grenzen hinausschieben und damit sicherer und mit mehr Flow in den Bikeparks oder bei Rennen unterwegs sein, oder
ich habe den Advanced Kurs absolviert.

Wo?

Durchgeführt wird der Kurs im Bikepark Wagrain bzw. im Bikepark Semmering. Der Kurs dauert 2 Tag. http://www.bikewagrain.com/

Schwerpunkte

Fahrtechnik am Downhillbike
Drops springen
Wurzelpassagen meistern
Anlieger richtig nehmen
Roadgaps springen (von der Gruppe abhängig)
Schrägfahrten auf Wurzeln meistern
optimale Linienwahl
Steinpassagen meistern
Grundspeed erhöhen
Bremstechnik verbessern

Allgemeine Informationen

Gruppengröße: 5-10 Personen (je nach Größe der Gruppe 1-2 Betreuer)
Fotos für die Teilnehmerinnen und ein URBAN TOOL hipHolster, ein Iridaily Shirt, ein Spy Brille o. Goggle, Answer Girly gloves uvm.

Das eigene Bike für die Kursinhalte mitnehmen oder vor Ort ein Downhillbike ausleihen. Das Kursbike sollte mindestens 160mm Federweg haben und für DH und Freeride ausgelegt sein.

Strecken am Semmering: Freeride Strecke, Sweet and Sexy, Banana Flip, Bunny Way, Downhill line, Airline, northshore (je nach Fahrkönnen der Fahrerinnen)
Strecken in Wagrain: On Air, Angry Ants, Symphony, Comin Fast, Memories, 

Preis: 299 Euro (mit Liftkarte und Übernachtung)

Anmelden kannst du dich unter [email protected]

www.viennabikeacademy.com

Ich freu mich auf dich see you Lene


----------



## elbaner (10. Juli 2012)

Nach dem erfolgreichen Fahrtechnikcamp im Allgäu möchte ich euch auf unser *Freeride-Fahrtechnikcamp im sonnigen Vinschgau* aufmerksam machen. 

Vom *09. - 12.08.* werdet ihr hier Freeride-Fahrtechniken erlernen und sofort im Trail umsetzen. Alle Infos findet ihr bei www.arthur-mtb.de 

Herzliche Grüße,

Arthur


----------



## wickedstyle (14. Juli 2012)

Als Geschenk für die Freundin.

Wer kann mir einen guter Anbieter für ein Fahrtechnik Kurs im Raum Tönisvorst nennen? Der Kurs soll sich auf Einsteiger beziehen. Kurs Termine am besten am Wochenende. Freue mich, wenn ihr vielleicht nicht nur den Namen der Anbieter nennt, sondern auch eure Erfahrungen dazu schreibt.


----------



## ScottRog69 (10. August 2012)

Hi!

Also mit welchen Team wir bzw. meine Frau sehr gute Erfahrungen im Raum Hessen gemacht haben sind diese Jungs hier:

http://www.bikereisen.de/kobs/user/index.php

Souverän an die Technik, Material und Grundlagen rangeführt! Herzlichen Danke auch an Mike... wegen Dir kann ich meiner Frau jetzt ein neues Rad kaufen.... nun hat Sie "Trailblut" geleckt!


----------



## Marc B (19. August 2012)

Änderungen bei unseren Lady-Terminen:

*Terminänderung Lady-Kurs Ridefirst*:

_07. Oktober_

Happy Trails!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uri91 (29. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

Ich wollte wissen ob es denn so nen Kurs auch in der nähe von 887700 Memmingen gibt?


----------



## mountymaus (30. Dezember 2012)

Hallo, 
Ich werde im nächsten Jahr in Österreich ein Training über 3 Tage machen.
Das ist ein Training, welches auf Alpentouren vorbereitet.
Anbieter JOKO-MTB hat schon jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht?


----------



## simply-out (30. Dezember 2012)

www.mountainbike-ruhrgebiet.de

Melanie ist erfahrener Mountainbike-Guide und bietet Trainings "von Frauen für Frauen" im Ruhrgebiet an. Es geht im wesentlichen um Einsteiger- und Aufbau-Trainings. Auch exklusiv für eine Person oder Gruppe ist Melanie und das Team von simply out tours buchbar.


----------



## simply-out (30. Dezember 2012)

www.mountainbike-ruhrgebiet.de

Melanie ist erfahrener Mountainbike-Guide und bietet Fahrtechnik-Kurse "von Frauen für Frauen" an. Es geht im wesentlichen um Einsteiger- und Aufbau-Trainings. Auch exclusiv sind die Guides von simply out tours für Einzel-Trainings oder Gruppentrainings buchbar. Ihr könnt einfach einen Wunschtermin nennen.


----------



## bikerchen (30. Januar 2013)

Hallo, Mädels,
kann euch was tolles im Rhein-Main-Gebiet/Wiesbaden anbieten:

http://www.bike-loft.de/fahrtechnik

Die Bike-Loft war in den letzten fünf Jahren in Idstein zu finden und zieht am 1.3. nach Wiesbaden. 
Ab da gibt es fast jedes Wochenende Kurse und folgende für Mädels:

- Mut tut gut mit Petra Müssig (Mentaltraining für Bikerinnen)
- Fahrtechnikkurse Basic ab März jeden Monat
- Termine und alles weitere findet ihr unter dem Menüpunkt Events!

Viel Spaß wünscht das Bikerchen..

PS: Vorträge zum Thema gibt's auch http://www.bike-loft.de/vortrag


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (1. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

gibt es evtl auch im Stuttgarter Raum solche Kurse?

Viele Grüsse
Silke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RogerRobert (1. Februar 2013)

Beim Beerfeldener 'Ladys Open' am 16. und 17.03.2013 werden wir wie auch im letzten Jahr wieder fleißig 'Girls-Only'-Kurse anbieten. Massig Gils auf den Trails!!!

Hier gehts zu den Kursen...

und hier geht zum Kurzbericht...


----------



## Marc B (2. Februar 2013)

Unsere Lady-Kurse in NRW haben neue Standorte dazubekommen und es gibt neue "Mut-Statt-Angst" Spezialkurse:

*Link: Alle Termine Ridefirst 2013*

Privatkurse bei Ridefirst hat u.a. die Worldcup-Racerin und mehrfache Dt. Meisterin Lisa Brandau absolviert:






Happy Trails


----------



## endo73 (3. Februar 2013)

Hallo Ladies,

die Termine für die Capendo MTB Tours Fahrtechnikkurse auf der Schwäbischen Alb 2013 stehen online: Capendo MTB Tours-Termine

Viele Grüße
Endo
______________________
www.capendo.de / Mehrtagestouren


----------



## simply-out (3. Februar 2013)

auch unsere Termine für 2013 sind nun online zu finden:

Fahrtechnik-Kurse von Frauen für Frauen:

Einsteigerinnen
14.04.2013
12.05.2013

Aufbaukurs
09.05.2013

Weitere Termine und Exklusivtrainings auf Anfrage. 

Ort: In Essen... (Ruhrgebiet, NRW) 

Gruppen können bei uns auch Wunschtermine anfragen (auch Männer ;-)

Liebe Grüsse


----------



## beitune (14. Februar 2013)

Liebe Bikerinnen,
einige von Euch kennen uns schon  Aus BITOU wurde im November 2012 beitune und wir freuen uns Euch 2013 noch mehr Kurse und Touren speziell für Mädels anbieten zu können!

Als Highlight bieten wir Euch im September ein Fahrtechnik-Wochenende mit Sabine Spitz in ihrer Heimat Bad Säckingen an!

Außerdem:

beitune Frauen-Fahrtechnikwochenende in 4 Levels mit Wechselmöglichkeit

 beitune Schwarzwald-Wellness-Camp für Bikerinnen 4 Tage Fahrtechnik, Touren & Wellness satt

beitune Schwarzwald-Wellness-Schlemmer-Camp 4 Tage gemeinsam Biken, Kochen, Relaxen und Spaß haben!

Oder überquert mit gleichgesinnten Bikerinnen die Alpen (Transalp West oder Tegernsee - Gardasee) oder erlebt mit unseren beitune-Guidinnen ihre geheimsten Lieblingstrails im Schwarzwald!

Das komplette Programm für Mädels findet Ihr hier auf unser schönen nagelneuen Homepage!

Wir freuen uns auf Euch!
Mit sportlichen Grüßen aus dem Schwarzwald,
Euer beitune-Team


----------



## mtbbee (14. Februar 2013)

@beitune - bis bald


----------



## beitune (15. Februar 2013)

Liebe mtbbee, wir freuen uns schon drauf Dich beim Frauen-Fahrtechniktraining mit Deiner Namensvetterin Sabine begrüßen zu dürfen!


----------



## simply-out (18. Februar 2013)

Wir haben noch einen neuen Einsteigertermin im Angebot:
*- 18.05.2013 (Pfingstsamstag) Ladies only... von Frau zu Frau!*
In Essen/Ruhrgebiet.

Schaut hier:
[FONT="]http://www.simply-out-tours.de/ange...-fuer-einsteigerinnen-von-frauen-fuer-frauen/ [/FONT]

Die anderen Termine sind:
14.04.2013
12.05.2013

Aufbaukurs:
09.05.2013 für diejenigen, die schon länger dabei sind uns sich verbessern wollen!


Jeweils von 10-16 Uhr
85 Euro p.P.
*KLEINE GRUPPEN!!! MAX. 6 Teilnehmerinnen ... exklusive Betreuung möglich!*

Touren, bei denen wir auch Fahrtechnik-Tipps geben findet Ihr hier:
www.mountainbike-ruhrgebiet.de 

Gerne beraten wir Euch auch telefonisch:  0201 564 1004

Viele Grüsse


----------



## purejulie (22. Februar 2013)

Kennt jemand was in Mittelhessen oder im Raum Kassel?


----------



## Marc B (23. Februar 2013)

Jule von Girlsridetoo.de berichtet über die Erweiterung bei Ridefirst in Sachen Lady-Angebote und hat mich dazu kurz interviewt:

*http://www.girlsridetoo.de/news-sin...e-bikeschule-ridefirst-erweitert-ihr-angebot/*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Momo01 (14. März 2013)

Hallo... gibt es auch jemand der solche Kurse in Eisenach im schönen Thüringen anbietet?


----------



## spreadthegroove (19. März 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

unser erster Kurs für dieses Jahr ist online http://power-flower.de/school/
Weitere Kurse folgen in den nächsten Tagen.

Viele Grüße

Sonja 

POWER FLOWER
Ladies MTB-Team


----------



## HiFi XS (19. März 2013)

spreadthegroove schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> unser erster Kurs für dieses Jahr ist online http://power-flower.de/school/
> Weitere Kurse folgen in den nächsten Tagen.
> Viele Grüße
> ...



Ihr habt schöne Bilder in der Gallerie


----------



## spreadthegroove (23. März 2013)

Danke 




HiFi XS schrieb:


> Ihr habt schöne Bilder in der Gallerie


----------



## spreadthegroove (23. März 2013)

Ab sofort sind auch die Freeride und weitere Basic Kurse online.
http://power-flower.de/school/


----------



## jenni1504 (25. April 2013)

Hey Mädels,

wir bieten am 9. Mai (Vatertag) unseren ersten Matschhühner Fahrtechnikkurs für Fortgeschrittene in Gelsenkirchen/ Essen an. Ladies only versteht sich.
Durch den Kurs leitet Fahrtechniklehrer Marc Brodesser von fahrtechnik.tv.

Ein paar Plätze sind noch frei, schaut doch mal rein! 

www.matschhuehner.de


----------



## FineKranzl (25. April 2013)

Ladybiken auf Mallorca

Meine Erfahrungen:
Im März bin ich mit meinem Freund zum Biken nach Mallorca geflogen. Da ich selbst noch etwas unsicher bei einigen Bergpassagen bin und nach der gezwungen langen Winterpause nicht ganz so fit war, wollte ich zum Aufwärmen und Wiedereinstieg ein bisschen Fahrtechnik trainieren und trotzdem aber auch Mallorcas Gelände kennen lernen.

Im Netz habe ich im Voraus nach mtb mallorca fahrtechnik gegoogelt und den Anbieter Bike and Kite gefunden. Die Fotos und Beschreibungen auf der Webseite haben überzeugt, dass 2tägige Fahrtechnik Training zu buchen. 

Der Laden ist in Port Pollenca und es gibt Bikes von Bionicon. Mein Freund hat sich ein Bike ausgeliehen. Ich habe den Kurs gemacht und war wirklich glücklich mit dieser Entscheidung. 

Am ersten Tag waren noch drei andere (unter anderem noch 2 andere Mädels!) dabei. Unser Guide Kai war super und lustig. Das Technik Training hat mir sehr geholfen. Direkt am Meer in den Pinienwäldern, sehr geil! Erst ging es um die Grundlagen (Grundstellung, Gewichtsverlagerung und Bremsübungen), Kai hat uns es erst theoretisch erklärt, dann vorgemacht und dann waren wir dran. Später noch balanceübungen, Stop and Go und durch enge Tore fahren.

Ein Lob gab es für jeden und wir hatten echt Spaß! Nach ca. 1,5h gings dann direkt weiter auf die MTB Strecke zurück. Im Gelände der Halbinsel La Victoria (Norden mallorca) konnten wir das eben Geübte noch festigen und Kai hat uns weitere Tipps gegeben. Die sonne schien und es war richtig schön!

Diese Kombination fand ich genau richtig. Man hat nicht nur! Fahrtechnik gemacht und ist wieder nach Hause. Sondern die Kombination, dass in eine Tour einzubauen find ich gut.

2.Tag: Es geht auf eine Tour nach Arta. Mein Freund und zwei andere Biker waren mit dabei. Julia, die als weiblicher Guide bei Bike and Kite arbeitet ist auch mitgefahren und hat mich super motiviert. Bei schwierigen Passagen wurde ich nicht meinem Schicksal überlassen. Die Tipps, wie man steile oder schwierige Passagen fährt waren gut und wenn Julia voraus fährt, traut man sich auch mehr zu. 

Ich hab mich sehr aufgehoben und wohl gefühlt und kann die beiden nur empfehlen!
Bike and Kite sind im Norden Mallorcas, in Port Pollenca. 

Hier die Webseite: bikeandkite.com


----------



## simply-out (25. April 2013)

Die nächsten Termine im Ruhrgebiet:

12.05.2013  und  18.05.2013
Einsteiger Fahrtechnik Kurs *von Frau zu Frau!*

*Mixed Gruppen (Frauen und Männer)*
04.05.2013 - Fahrtechnik Training für Einsteiger
05.05.2013 - Tour und Technik... Fahrtechniktraining auf Tour
11.05.2013 - Fahrtechnik Training - Aufbaukurs
09.06.2013 - Tour "Baldeneysee statt Gardasee" (für Fortgeschrittene)

Alle Touren und Termine findet Ihr hier:
www.mountainbike-ruhrgebiet.de


----------



## simply-out (12. Mai 2013)

Gerade heute hatten wir einen Lady-Kurs... der nächste Einsteiger Fahrtechnik-Kurs von Frauen für Frauen findet schon nächsten Samstag 18.05.2013 statt...
www.mountainbike-ruhrgebiet.de 
Es sind noch ein paar Plätze frei.
Bilder findet Ihr hier: www.facebook.com/simply.out.tours


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simply-out (15. Mai 2013)

Aufgrund der grossen Nachfrage haben wir noch ein paar neue Termine eingerichtet:
Lady-Fahrtechnik-Kurse in Essen/Ruhrgebiet:
Einsteiger: 18.05., 15.06. und 16.06.
Aufbau: 07.07.2013

Natürlich habe wir auch Touren/Trainings im Programm, an denen Ihr mit Euren männlichen Begleitern teilnehmen könnt, das Geschlecht also keine Rolle spielt.

Schaut Euch hier um: www.mountainbike-ruhrgebiet.de


----------



## jenni1504 (18. Mai 2013)

Am Samstag, den 01.06.2013 findet unser nächster Matschhühner Fahrtechnikkurs Basic in Essen-Kettwig statt.

*Kursinhalte*


Die richtige Körperhaltung auf dem Bike.
Die richtige Technik um schwungvoll um die Kurve zu fahren und dabei stabil zu bleiben.
Kontrolliertes Bremsen.
Der richtige Umgang mit der Schaltung, um stets gut vom Fleck zu kommen.
Ohne Angst bergauf und auch wieder bergab fahren.
Nach den vermittelten Grundkenntnissen, geht es ab auf die Trails um das Gelernte noch einmal vertiefen zu können.


Weitere Infos gibts unter: wwww.matschhuehner.de


Ladies, wir freuen uns auf euch!


----------



## beitune (21. Mai 2013)

Nach einem  - trotz sehr durchwachsenem Wetter - tollen *beitune Frauen-Fahrtechnikkurs* am vergangenen Pfingstwochenende in Freiburg folgt der nächste Kurs exklusiv von Frauen für Frauen am *08.& 09.06.2013 in Kirchzarten*. 

Alle Mädels die vorher schon im schönen Südschwarzwald biken möchten sind ganz herzlich zu unserem *Singletrailwochenende für Mountainbikerinnen am 1.& 2.6.2013 in Freiburg* eingeladen.

Alle Termine und weitere Infos findet Ihr unter: www.beitune.de

Wir freuen uns auf Euch! Ride on!
Euer beitune-Team


----------



## das waldhuhn (25. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen!
Die Alpinsportschule Bergfühlung hat ebenfalls Fahrtechniktrainerinnen (unter anderem mich  )
Aktuell haben wir am 1./2.6. in Blaubeuren (bei Ulm) noch Plätze im "Grundkurs", Level 1 und 2 frei, http://www.bergfuehlung.de/programm/mtb/fahrtechnik/mtb-fahrtechnik-wochenende-1-2-ulm 

Also wenn da der Frauenanteil steigt freu ich mich. Außerdem ist die Region um Blaubeuren wirklich herrlich zum Biken.

Viele Grüße!
Susanne


----------



## simply-out (27. Mai 2013)

Hi Mädels,

wir planen gerade weitere Termine für unserer MTB-Fahrtechnik-*Aufbautrainings* (in Essen/Ruhrgebiet).
Gerne könnt Ihr uns bis Mittwoch (29.5.2013) Eure *Terminwünsche zusenden*, wir versuchen diese zu berücksichtigen. Terminwünsche senden an: [email protected] 

Ein Termin für das Aufbautraining steht schon online:
http://www.simply-out-tours.de/ange.../fahr-technik-kurs-ii-aufbaukurs-ladies-only/ 

Der Kurs für *Einsteigerinnen findet am 16.6.2013* statt... es sind noch zwei Plätze frei. 
Die maximale Teilnehmerzahl: SECHS! Wir wollen, dass jede von Euch genügend Rückmeldung von der Trainerin bekommt, daher nur SECHS... ein nettes und intensives Lernen in Kleingruppen. Hier gehts zur Ausschreibung:
http://www.simply-out-tours.de/ange...hr-technik-kurs-i-einsteigerkurs-ladies-only/

Eine schöne kurze und hoffentlich sonnige Woche wünscht Euch


----------



## Hacklschorsch (27. Mai 2013)

Fahrtechnik Ladies only im Spessart - 23.06.2013
www.erfahrungsraumnatur.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tronikum (1. Juni 2013)

Hallo Ladies,

am *08.06.2013* bieten wir einen Fahrtechnikkurs für Einsteigerinnen in Essen Kettwig an.

Alle Infos findet ihr auf unserer Seite www.greenzonebiking.de

Wir würden uns sehr freuen euch kennen zu lernen!


----------



## simply-out (3. Juni 2013)

Der neue Termin für das Aufbautraining steht nun:
04.08.2013, in Essen
Hier könnt Ihr die Ausschreibung einsehen und Euch anmelden:
www.mountainbike-ruhrgebiet.de

Ich freue mich auf Euch

Melanie 




simply-out schrieb:


> Hi Mädels,
> 
> wir planen gerade weitere Termine für unserer MTB-Fahrtechnik-*Aufbautrainings* (in Essen/Ruhrgebiet).
> Gerne könnt Ihr uns bis Mittwoch (29.5.2013) Eure *Terminwünsche zusenden*, wir versuchen diese zu berücksichtigen. Terminwünsche senden an: [email protected]
> ...


----------



## BikeandKite (24. Juni 2013)

Liebe Ladys!

Ihr seid herzlich eingeladen: Biken und Fahrtechnik unter der Sonne Mallorcas!

Unser Unternehmen auf Mallorca bietet euch individuelle Betreuung und professionelle Anleitung, ob du als Einsteigerin das Mountainbiken entdecken willst oder als bereits erfahrene Bikerin an deinen Skills arbeiten möchtest.

http://www.bike-and-kite-alcudia.es/mountainbike/mtb-fahrtechnik/

Was ist das besondere bei uns? Die Fahrtechnikeinheiten werden immer auch in eine MTB Tour eingebunden und ihr erhaltet eine Videoanalyse oder Fotoauswertung  wenn ihr das wünscht.











Besucht uns auf www.bikeandkite.com

Viele Grüße,
Eure Julia


----------



## beitune (24. Juni 2013)

beitune und tune bringen Bewegung in den Schwarzwald...
Beim 1. Bike-Testival am 29.06.2013 in Freiburg werden Dich namhafte Partner aus der Bikebranche mit Testmaterial und Informationen rund um das schönste Hobby der Welt auf den neuesten Stand bringen. Triff die Stars der Radsportszene zum Fachsimpeln oder genieße einfach die Freiburger Singletrails.
Vom idyllisch gelegenen Restaurant Waldsee in Freiburg aus können wir ohne lange Anfahrtswege Mensch und Material auf den Prüfstand stellen.
Nutzt die einmalige Gelegenheit ins *beitune Fahrtechniktraining* in verschiedenen Levels reinzuschnuppern oder mit den beitune Guides auf *Tour* zu gehen. Angeboten werden neben 3 verschiedenen Rennradtouren eine *Ladies-only-MTB-Tour* eine Enduro-Tour mit Shuttle und verschiedenen weitere MTB-Touren. Testet kostenlos exklusive Leichtbauteile von *Tune*, die neuesten *Centurion* Bikes und *Fxx Cycles*, Protektoren von *ixs* und Rucksäcke von *Vaude*. Dank unserem Partner *BRUNOX* laufen die Bikes natürlich wie geschmiert und damit Euch während der Testfahrt der Kraftstoff nicht ausgeht ist jedes Testrad mit hochkarätiger Sporternährung von *ultraSPORTS* ausgestattet. Überzeugt Euch von der Powerbremse von *BrakeForceOne* und genießt das von uns bestellte gute Wetter mit Sonnenschutz-Produkten von *T&S*. Lasst Euch vom *Radlabor* mit dem BikeScanner vermessen und Euere Räder optimal einstellen, während *Seeberger* mit allerlei Köstlichkeiten für den kleinen Snack zwischendurch sorgen wird. Das *SRM* Trainingssystem misst Eure echte Leistung in Watt, und die *World of MTB* bringt die aktuellsten News nach Freiburg. Mit von der Partie sind außerdem: *Mountainbike Freiburg e.V*., *sport&spirit und Interchalet* sowie die *DIMB e.V.*

Alle Infos zum Programm und die Möglichkeit zur Voranmeldung zu den kostenlosen Fahrtechnikkursen und Touren unter www.beitune.de


----------



## simply-out (25. Juni 2013)

NEUE TERMINE für Einsteigerinnen-Training in Essen (Ruhrgebiet)

Nach 7jähriger Trainer-Tätigkeit war mal eine Fortbildung fällig. Ich haben am letzten Wochenende eine DIMB(Deutsche Initiative Mountainbike)-Fortbildung besucht und freue mich, das aufgefrischte Wissen an Euch weitergebebn zu können. 

7.7. (max. 4 Mädels) 12-17 Uhr
27.7. (max. 6 Mädels) 10-16 Uhr

jeweils in Essen, 85 Euro, intensive Kleingruppe, Videoanalyse,...

Anmeldung und Infos hier:
http://www.simply-out-tours.de/angebote/trainings/mountainbike/fahr-technik-kurs-i-fuer-einsteiger/

Freue mich auf Euch!


----------



## jenni1504 (1. Juli 2013)

*Mädels*, heute kann ich euch ein ganz besonderes Schmankerl anbieten - *
unser LADY BIKEPARK CAMP 2013 in Winterberg*.

Mit dabei: Solveig Lindgren und Patricia Rupp, Fahrtechniktrainerinnen bei RidingStyle.

Zudem wird die Crew von Propain Bikes dabei sein und euch das neue Lady Bike TYEE FLO zum testen bereit stellen.

Weiterhin gibt es eine Goody-Bag für jede Teilnehmerinnen von unseren Kooperationspartnern.

Weitere Infos gibts auf der Webseite vom Tri Berg Reisen.


----------



## simply-out (2. Juli 2013)

Der Einsteigerinnenkurs am 07.07.2013 ist schon nicht mehr buchbar.
Ein weiterer Einsteigerinnenkurzs findet am 27.7.2013 statt.

Ein Aufbaukurs wird am 04.08.2013 angeboten.

Ich freue mich auf Euch!


----------



## tronikum (2. Juli 2013)

Liebe Mountainbikeladies aufgepasst! 

Fahrtechnikkurse sind oftmals zu kurz fÃ¼r ein intensives Ausprobieren und einen ausgedehnten Ausflug ins GelÃ¤nde. Deshalb haben wir uns gedacht:
_ÂWarum nicht ein Fahrtechnikseminar fÃ¼r unterwegs anbieten?!Â_
In Kooperation mit Die MatschhÃ¼hner bietet wir eine gemeinsame Tour durch Wuppertal Kohlfurth an, wo nicht nur genÃ¼gend Zeit fÃ¼r technische Vertiefung, 
sondern auch zur BewÃ¤ltigung von SchlÃ¼sselpassagen und Ãberwindung von Hemmschuhen sein wird.

An zwei Terminen habt ihr die MÃ¶glichkeit dieses zu tun. Tour 1 finder am Samstag, den 20.07.2013 statt. 
Ein Wochenende darauf am Sonntag, den 28.07.2013 kÃ¶nnt ihr euch fÃ¼r die zweite Tour anmelden.
Geeignet sind die Touren fÃ¼r fortgeschrittene Bikerinnen und kÃ¶nnen als Vertiefung des Einsteigerkurses ÂBasic 1â³ dienen.
Auf dem Programm der Touren stehen die richtige Linienwahl, Kurventechnik in Serpentinen, Stufen im GelÃ¤nde fahren,
steile verblockte Abfahrten meistern und natÃ¼rlich alles weitere was unterwegs so vorkommt.

Seid dabei!


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. Juli 2013)

Hacklschorsch schrieb:


> Fahrtechnik Ladies only im Spessart - 23.06.2013
> www.erfahrungsraumnatur.de



So, ich hab da gestern am frühen Abend einen 2,5-stündigen Intensivkurs "Spitzkehren" gemacht (steht so nicht im Programm, aber auf Teilnehmerwünsche wird gerne eingegangen). Also mir hat das erheblich Sicherheit gebracht und aus meiner Sicht kann ich den Anbieter empfehlen. Und endlich gibt es hier mal jemand im erweiterten Rhein-Main-Gebiet.


----------



## beitune (16. Juli 2013)

Tolles Feedback zum beitune Frauen Fahrtechniktraining:

"Herzlichen Dank für die Bilder und auch nochmals für das tolle Training! Ich war am WE in Melchsee-Frutt zum Biken (mit unglaublichem Panorama auf den Titlis, und Richtung Rosenhorn, Wetterhorn...etc..) und es war wie Tag und Nacht! Nicht zu vergleichen mit letztem Jahr, als ich mit Angst und knallharten Armen die Trails runtergejuckelt bin.. Ich hatte richtig Spass dieses Mal und es war viel flüssiger alles. Mein Mann, der ja direkt den Vgl. mit vorher und nachher machen kann, war auch sehr beeindruckt. Ich bin Euch sehr dankbar, dass Ihr mir geholfen habt, dass der "Groschen gefallen" ist und ich nun richtig Lust auf ganz, ganz viel MTB habe. Der Sommer ist noch lang! 
Liebe Grüße und bis zum nächsten Mal, Corina."

Nächster Termin: Kirchzarten, 31.8./01.09.2013 - wir freuen uns auf Euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (16. Juli 2013)

Auch mal wieder ein Erfahrungsbericht von einer unserer Teilnehmerinnen (*Lady Kurs Ridefirst*):



> âAls Bikeneuling habe ich am 14.6.2013 einen Kurs beim ridefirst.de Coach Marc Brodesser gebucht. Was ich mir von dem Kurs erhofft habe? Eine sicherere Fahrweise bergab. Oft war ich sehr verkrampft, klammerte mich mit meinen Beinen fast um das Bike. Jetzt ist alles anders. Durch das Coaching bin ich viel lockerer geworden, hatte keine Angst mehr vor kleinen Drops. Kleine Hindernisse und entspannte Kurvenlage sind nun fÃ¼r mich kein Problem mehr. Die AtmosphÃ¤re mit Marc und den anderen beiden MÃ¤dels war locker und freundschaftlich, als wÃ¼rde man sich schon lange kennen. NatÃ¼rlich wurde viel gelacht. Uns wurde viel mitgegeben, auch wie wir zu Hause Ãbungen mit dem Bike durchfÃ¼hren kÃ¶nnen. Das Wort âCowboyâ hat sich jedenfalls eingebrannt  Ich freue mich auf den nÃ¤chsten Kurs  â



NÃ¤chster Termin: *3. August in Bonn*


----------



## das waldhuhn (19. Juli 2013)

Süß: "Marc und die anderen beiden Mädels..."  
Hab ich was verpasst? 
Grüße rundum!
Susanne


----------



## crazy_cj (22. Juli 2013)

*Hallo Mädels, *
nachdem ich nun gestern auf einen Trail zum ersten mal eingeschlagen bin, suche ich nun einen Trainigskurs um sicher fahren zu lernen. 
Ich wohne in der Nähe von Ulm... 
Weiß jemand von euch so ich wenn möglich einen Ladyskurs hier machen kann??
Liebe Grüße aus dem Süden. 
Claudia


----------



## Oldie-Paul (22. Juli 2013)

Zwar kein Ladieskurs aber vielleicht zu überlegen:

http://www.bergfuehlung.de/programm/mtb/fahrtechnik/mtb-fahrtechnik-wochenende-1-2-ulm

oder auch (etwas frühere Termine)

http://arthur-mtb.de/mtb-fahrtechnik/basics/ulm-1/


----------



## crazy_cj (22. Juli 2013)

Danke ;-)
Die beiden hab ich auch gesehen.
LadyBike.net wird es wohl werden
Am 17.08.
:-D


----------



## Cafesch (25. Juli 2013)

*Lady Bikepark Camp 2013 in Winterberg*

Vom 17. - 18. August 2013 veranstaltet die Tri Berg Agentur in Kooperation mit den Matschhühnern (--> www.matschhühner.de),  dem Mountain Bike Rider Magazin, Bike Hersteller Propain und der  Mountainbike Fahrtechnikschule Riding Style das erste Fahrtechnik Camp  nur für bikende Mädels. Das Camp richtet sich an Fahrerinnen, die sich  bereits sicher und wohl auf dem Bike fühlen und jetzt eine Schippe drauf  legen wollen. 

Die richtige Kurventechnik, dosiertes Bremsen und das überwinden von  Absätzen und springen von kleinen Drops gehört ebenso zu den  Lerninhalten, wie eine gute Grundtechnik auf dem Bike. Die  Teilnehmerinnen tasten sich Stück für Stück an die spannenden und  technisch anspruchsvollen Trails heran. Jede Teilnehmerinnen soll am  Ende des Camps ihre Fahrtechnik soweit verbessert haben, dass sie  Downhill Strecken sicher meistern kann.

Solveig Lindgren (Ex-Trek Gravity Girl)und Patricia Rupp sind erfahrene  Downhill Expertinnen der Mountainbike Fahrtechnikschule Riding Style und  werden den Mädels in zwei Tagen ein intensives Training vermitteln.  Zusätzlich haben alle Teilnehmerinnen die Möglichkeit das neue Lady Bike  von Propain Tyee F.L.O. im Park zu testen. Dank der Unterstützung von  Schwalbe, SKS Germany, Kettenwixe Dura Glide, KEI.TO und der MTB Rider  erhalten alle Teilnehmerinnen ein schickes Goody Bag. 

Untergebracht werden die Bikerinnen nebst den Coaches in einem  großzügigen Ferienhaus mit insgesamt 3 Wohnungen und Schlafplätzen für  20 Personen, sowie einem großen Aufenthaltsraum. Nach einem ersten  anstrengenden Camp Tag am Samstag wird abends in geselliger Runde  gegrillt. Ana Raecke, Teamfahrerin von Propain, Solveig Lindgren und  Manu Bechert von der MTB Rider werden sicher abends die ein oder andere  interessante Anekdote zur Entwicklung des Tyee F.L.O. berichten können.

Ziel des Camps ist es Ängste abzubauen und durch positive Erfahrungen zu  ersetzen, denn der Spaß steht während der beiden Tage eindeutig im  Vordergrund. Alles kann, nichts muss! 

Weitere Infos unter: *http://www.tri-berg.de/bike-reisen/l...mp-winterberg/*


----------



## simply-out (29. Juli 2013)

Für alle, die sich Fahrtechnisch schon ein wenig mit Ihrem Rad angefreundet haben ist sicherlich unser *Aufbaukurs sinnvoll*.

4.8.2013 - in Essen
10 Uhr
85 Euro
Kleingruppe, max. 6 Teilnehmerinnnen

Inhalte: Vertiefung der Basics, Spitzkehren, Stufe fahren, Vorderrad und Hinterrad anheben, Drucktechnik, Vollbremsung, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...

Anmeldung und Ausschreibung findet Ihr hier: www.mountainbike-ruhrgebiet.de


----------



## Mommy (30. Juli 2013)

Kennt Jemand einen im Raum Hamburg?


----------



## Carotte (30. Juli 2013)

......und einen Kurs in Berlin??
Ich bin wirklich Anfängerin, wahrscheinlich falle ich ich noch bei den Basics in den Matsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## githriz (6. August 2013)

Für Kurzentschlossene sind am kommenden Wochenende (10/11.08) noch wenige Plätze in dem zweitägigen Freeride Kurs der Power Flower Fahrtechnik Schule frei.

Der Kurs findet diesmal in dem kleinen, aber sehr feinen Warsteiner Bikepark statt. 
Von Anliegern über Drops und Northshores bis hin zu kleinen und größeren Sprüngen hat er dabei alles zu bieten, um eure Fähigkeiten in entspannter Atmosphäre zu steigern.

Die richtige Fahrtechnik dafür vermittelt euch die sympathische 4X & Downhill Fahrerin Sonja Granzow. 

Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten gibt es direkt am Park in einer kleinen Wanderhütte. 
Einen Überblick über die Gastgeber und Campingplätze in Warstein findet ihr hier.
Die moderne Sauna Anlage der Stadtwerke Warstein lädt nach einem aktiven Tag zum Entspannen und Regenerieren ein.


Alle Infos findet ihr auf der Power Flower Seite oder meldet euch direkt bei Sonja.


----------



## crazy_cj (19. August 2013)

Hallo Ihr Lieben, 
nachdem ich nun gestern mein erstes Fahrtechniktraining hatte, möchte ich hier nun ein paar Zeilen schreiben. 
http://www.ladybike.net/
da habe ich meinen Kurs gemacht und war wirklich sehr zufrieden. 
Instructor Nicola war richtig gut und kann mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen. 
Ich werde auf jeden Fall wieder einen Kurs bei ihr besuchen.
Gestern war ich auf der Alp unterwegs und hab gelerntes angewendet. Unglaublich wie gut man sich fühlt, wenn man richtig mit dem Rad zurecht kommt, auch im Gelände. 
Selbst mein Mann war positiv überrascht wie schnell ich die Trails nehme.
Ich kann es nur jedem empfehlen, Daumen hoch!!!


----------



## hampelmensch (19. August 2013)

Am 7.9.13 ist ein Fahrtechnikkurs in Schulenberg. Also recht zentral in Deutschland. Von Frau für Frau. Leider kann ich nur die Facebook-Seite des Racepark Schulenberg als Referenz angeben. Sollte ich noch weitere Kontaktmöglichkeiten finden, poste ich sie hierein. Viel Erfolg und Ride On!


----------



## outdoor (28. August 2013)

racepark schulenberg / harz bietet noch mal schnell einen ladies-grundkurs zum ende der saison an:
sa., 7.9. "ladies grundkurs" mit franzi meyer
 elementare dinge wie sichere fahrposition, kurventechnik, linienwahl
anmeldung über:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Racepark-Schulenberg/
http://bikepark-schulenberg.de/


----------



## Kalles (29. August 2013)

Samstag findet wieder ein Fahrtechniktraining statt.

Treff
ist auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de um 9 Uhr 45
Interesse? Dann bitte melden 01753726047
Der Kurs ist auf Trailbasis aufgebaut, macht sehr viel Spaß u. ist sehr lehrreich.

Der Freie Treff ist natürlich auch, wie immer um 14 Uhr.

Gruß an alle


----------



## ml-55 (29. August 2013)

moin Kalles, Ort und vor allem Postleitzahl wären noch hilfreich  dann kann man gleich auf einen Blick erkennen ob's einigermaßen in der Nähe ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (30. August 2013)

Du kannst auch auf www.radsport-schriewer.de gehen, Veranstaltungen, oder Impressum.

Ich möchte hier noch auf die Teutotour Bad Iburg hinweisen, jetzt Sonntag. http://www.teutotour.de/

Gruß Kalle


----------



## ml-55 (30. August 2013)

nja, genau das wäre halt mein Wunsch nicht immer alles klciken und googlen zu müssen sondern direkt aus dem Post zu erkennen ob es in Frage kommt oder nicht.

und bei Bad Iburg und anderen kleinen Orten weiß halt nicht jeder wo es ist und entsprechend hilft ne Postleitzahl gleich zu erkennen ob es eher unter oder über 100km da hin sind...


----------



## Kalles (31. August 2013)

Postleitz. Bad Iburg ist 49186 u. Hilter 49176

Gruß an alle, Kalle


----------



## Pistenschlitzer (9. September 2013)

Hallo,

ich suche als Geschenk ein Lady Bike-Camp mit zusätzlich Wellnessmöglichkeiten. Soll ein verlängertes Wochenende sein, also 3-4 Tage, am besten Anfang Oktober.
Hat hier jemand eine Empfehlung für mich oder einen guten Veranstalter des in diesem Bereich was nettes anbietet?

Vielen Dank!
Gruß
Pete


----------



## beitune (10. September 2013)

*beitune BIKE AND RELAX â MTB FRAUEN CAMP*
4 Tage, GefÃ¼hrte Touren, Fahrtechnik und Wellness im Hochschwarzwald

*NÃ¤chster Termin: 03.-06.10.2013*
GenieÃe vier entspannte Wellness- und MTB âTage mit unseren weiblichen Guides und anderen mountainbikebegeisterten Frauen im schÃ¶nen Hochschwarzwald.
Bei unserem MTB Frauen Camp lernst Du unter gleichgesinnten Mountainbikerinnen Dank professioneller Fahrtechniktipps und der fast unerschÃ¶pflichen Wegevielfalt im Hochschwarzwald Dein Mountainbike zu kontrollieren und knifflige Situationen sicher zu meistern. Das das SchÃ¶ne ist ja, dass Frauen meist alle dieselben Ãngste vor schwierigem GelÃ¤nde haben. Genau diese Herausforderungen kÃ¶nnen wir hier gemeinsam und ganz entspannt angehen.
SchÃ¶ne Touren durch den Schwarzwald bieten Dir die MÃ¶glichkeit, das Gelernte noch weiter zu verfeinern und die Tricks anzuwenden. Beim Workshop Biketechnik erfÃ¤hrst Du die besten Kniffe um Dein Rad selbst auf Vordermann zu bringen! Abgerundet wird unser Programm jeweils durch die MÃ¶glichkeit den Tag bei Wellness und Entspannung im Badeparadies Titisee ausklingen zu lassen. Das gemeinsame Abendessen bietet Dir die Gelegenheit mit Trainerinnen und anderen gleichgesinnten MTB Frauen zu fachsimpeln und Erfahrungen auszutauschen.Das ganze Wochenende stehen Dir kostenlos Centurion Test-Bikes mit Tune-Parts zur VerfÃ¼gung.
Erlebe eine unvergessliche Zeit mit gleichgesinnten Bikerinnen im beitune Wellness-Bike-Camp! Vier Tage lang widmen wir uns Wellness- und Bikespass pur.
Alle Infos und Anmeldung unter: http://www.beitune.de/bike-and-relax.html


----------



## RogerRobert (10. September 2013)

Hallo Mädels,

am 13.Oktober bietet RidingStyle noch ein Girls-Only Fahrtechniktraining an im Bikepark Beerfelden. Für alle Könnensstufen!!!

Und hier gehts zur Ausschreibung:
http://www.ridingstyle.de/?wpsc-product=13-10-2013-girls-only-gravity-beerfelden

Hier gibt es noch einen Bericht über unser letztes Girls-Camp im Bikepark Winterberg: http://www.ridingstyle.de/?p=3021


----------



## beitune (10. September 2013)

Oder vielleicht wÃ¤re das noch etwas:
*FRAUEN-FAHRTECHNIKTRAINING MIT SABINE SPITZ 
vom 20.-22.09.2013*
Sabine Spitz ist eine der erfolgreichsten Mountainbikerinnen der Welt. Nachdem sie im August 2002 als erste Deutsche in der Weltrangliste Platz 1 eroberte, gewann sie bis heute etliche weitere Europameister-, Vizeweltmeister und  Weltmeistertitel und krÃ¶nte  ihre Ã¤uÃerst erfolgreiche Karriere mit dem Olympiasieg in Peking und dem Gewinn der Silbermedaille bei den Olympischen Spielen 2012 in London.
Doch trotzdem sie zu den weltbesten Mountainbikerinnen gehÃ¶rt ist die gebÃ¼rtige SchwarzwÃ¤lderin auf dem Boden geblieben. Nicht nur Ihre konsequente Anti-Doping-Haltung, ihr Engagement fÃ¼r benachteiligte Jugendliche und ihre TÃ¤tigkeit als Botschafterin fÃ¼r IN VIA machen sie unglaublich sympathisch sondern auch ihre umwerfend herzliche Art.

Nachdem sich Sabine beim Training zur WM in SÃ¼dafrika leider erneut eine Schulterverletzung zugezogen hat wird sie an unserem beitune Wochenende von Ihrer Teamkollegin Kathrin Stirnemann, WM Siebte, unterstÃ¼tzt. 
Beim beitune Fahrtechniktraining erklÃ¤rt Sabine mit viel Herzblut die besten Kniffe fÃ¼r noch mehr SpaÃ beim Biken und Kathrin demonstriert die perfekte Fahrtechnik und unternimmt mit uns eine schÃ¶ne Tour. Dabei geht es nicht um sportliche HÃ¶chstleistung. Im Mittelpunkt steht, gemeinsam SpaÃ am Mountainbiken zu haben, die fahrtechnischen FÃ¤higkeiten zu verbessern. So lernst Du ganz ohne Leistungsdruck in einer herzlich, lockeren AtmosphÃ¤re genau die Passagen zu meistern, die Du Dir bisher noch nicht zugetraut hast. Denn manchmal braucht es einfach nur den richtigen Tipp und eine gute Hilfeleistung â und genau das gibt es ein ganzes Wochenende lang von Sabine Spitz selbst in ihrem Geburtsort Bad SÃ¤ckingen.
Nachdem hier die Deutschen Mountainbike-Meisterschaften 2012 ausgetragen wurden bietet Bad SÃ¤ckingen neben herrlichen Singletrails, den HÃ¶hen des Hotzenwaldes und der Rheinebene nun auch eine professionell angelegte MTB-Strecke, welche jedem Schwierigkeitsgrad ideale Bedingungen bietet. Hier kannst Du Deine Fahrtechnik also unter professionellsten Bedingungen spielerisch verbessern!


----------



## murmel04 (10. September 2013)

Der Kurs mit Sabine ist aber doch schon voll, oder?

Hätte mich auch interessiert!


----------



## beitune (10. September 2013)

Beim beitune Frauen Fahrtechniktraining mit Sabine Spitz sind 2 Plätze frei geworden!!!
Sabine wird Euch bei unserem Kurs trotz Ihrer Schulterverletzung vor Ort persönlich betreuen, sie selbst wird zwar nicht biken können, Euch aber das ganze Wochenende lang mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen, während Ihre Teamkollegin und WM Siebte Kathrin Stirnemann die Fahrtechnik-Kniffe demonstriert und mit uns eine schöne Tour fährt. 
So kommt Ihr in den Genuss ein Wochenende mit gleich zwei spitzen Weltklasse-Mountainbikerinnen verbringen zu können!
Sabine Spitz und Kathrin Stirnemann werden mit Euch in einem schönen Wellness-Hotel in Bad Säckingen ein unvergessliches Wochenende verbringen. 
Anmeldung ist ab sofort wieder hier möglich.


----------



## murmel04 (11. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

So bevor ich (vor allem aus Zeitmangel) ewig Angebote suche, kann mir vielleicht so jemand helfen.

Suche na sagen wir Techniktraining allerdings am besten gleich im Trail angewandt, nicht mehr gerade Anfänger, aber leider mit vielen Blockaden und Ängsten !

Zeitraum am besten das Wochenende 5-6.10 evtl mit dem 4.10 dazu, muss das aber noch mit dem Arbeitgeber klären wg Urlaub (neue stelle , daher nicht so einfach...)

Hat jemand ne Idee? Empfehlung 

Der Sabine Spitz Kurs wäre schon was, aber auch da habe ich das Anreiseproblem wg. Urlaub (350km in 1,5 Stunden geht irgendwie nicht.

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lhampe (20. September 2013)

Übernächstes Wochenende (12/13.10) gibt es wieder einen zweitägigen Ladies only Freeride Kurs des Power Flower MTB Teams.

Der Kurs findet in dem kleinen, aber feinen Warsteiner Bikepark statt. Die Atmosphäre im Park ist immer entspannt und die Betreiber sind super nette Leute. Die Verköstigung ist günstig und lecker.

Der Kurs wird geleitet von der ehemaligen deutschen Meisterin im 4X & Downhill Sonja Granzow. 

Alle Infos findet ihr auf der Power Flower Seite oder meldet euch direkt bei Sonja.


----------



## Mzungu (24. September 2013)

Hallo, ich suche einen  Fahrtechnikkurs für Frauen im Gebiet Hannover (100 km Umkreis). Irgendwie ist der Thread hier leicht  unübersichtlich... Wäre cool, wenn mir jemand  weiterhelfen könnte.


----------



## Bike-Infection (2. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

wir bieten Fahrtechnikkurse für Frauen im Deister an. Fahrtechniktrainer ist Jasper Jauch, Fahrer beim Team Liteville. Außerdem haben wir vor zwei Wochen unseren FrauenOnlineShop www.Missis-Bike.de eröffnet. Dieser ist nur für Frauen von Frauen gemacht! Wir sind noch im Aufbau, die Produktanzahl wird sich daher ständig weiter erhöhen . Ansonsten haben wir auch ein  Ladengeschäft bei Hannover und einen großen OnlineShop, schaut doch einfach mal vorbei www.Bike-Infection.de.


----------



## Teatree (12. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte im August einen Anfängerkurs "Fit for Trail Basic Ladies only" bei http://www.trailxperience.com im Allgäu mitgemacht. Zwei absolut unterschiedliche Trainerinnen hatten sich so wundervoll ergänzt und sind auf die Teilnehmerinnen super eingegangen.

Ich hatte mit MTBs nix am Hut, da ich einfach zu viel Angst hatte. Daher hat mir mein Freund diesen Kurs geschenkt, der morgens auf dem Schotterparkplatz mit Grundübungen wie Balance, Bremsen und Kurvenfahren anfing und nachmittags gings in kleine und feine Trails um dies anzuwenden. 

Mein Freund war äußerst erstaunt wie ich nach den zwei Tagen plötzlich bisher unmögliche Stellen fahren konnte und ist jetzt ziemlich happy 
Ich auch und nun auch stolze Besitzerin eines Bikes. 

Für den Kurs konnte ich ein Liteville 301 über trailexperience buchen, dies stand mit unkompliziert und pünktlich zum Kurs dort auch gleich zur Verfügung.

Trailexperience kann ich für absolute Anfänger (und sicherlich auch für Fortgeschrittene) empfehlen. Mein Kollege hat den Mixed-Anfängerkurs mitgemacht und war auch absolut begeistert.

Viele Grüße
Teatree


----------



## jamieleo (21. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

werde leider nicht fündig und hoffe auf Eure Hilfe. 

Gibt es dieses Jahr noch irgendwo Kurse im Ruhrgebiet für Frauen?

Bin "noch" Anfängerin und gerade so richtig auf den Geschmack gekommen und möchte nicht bis zum nächsten Frühjahr warten.

Danke schon einmal
Nicole


----------



## simply-out (21. Oktober 2013)

Noch ein paar TERMINE Im Herbst:

9.11. und/oder 23.11.2013
Fahrtechnik EINSTEIGER-TRAINING nur für Mädels 
Ort: Essen/Bochum (Ruhrgebiet)
Exclusive Kleingruppe mit max. 6 Teilnehmerinnen
10 - ca. 16 Uhr
85 Euro

Alternativ zum Auffrischen:
"Tour und Technik" Fahrtechniktrainings in eine Tour integriert am 26.10.2013 (allerdings sind da auch Jungs dabei)

Wunschtrainings zum Wunschtermin: einfach anfragen, das machen wir jederzeit.

www.mountainbike-ruhrgebiet.de


----------



## Janasti (3. November 2013)

Hallo Mädels,

ich bin für 2014 auf der Suche nach einem Ladies-Techniktraining, vielmehr ein Camp über mehrere Tage zum Erlernen und Verbessern meiner Fahrtechnik. Ich habe bereits das Internet durchgesucht, bin aber noch nicht richtig fündig geworden. Ich fahre seit ca. 4 Jahren Mountainbike, quasi von 0 auf 100 und habe mir dieses Jahr auch ein schickes technisch tolles MTB geleistet. In den vier Jahren bin ich bereits so einiges gefahren - Karwendel, Gardasee - Tremalzo, Vinschgau - Goldseetrail, um mal einige Beispiele zu nennen. Runter gekommen bin ich bisher immer - irgendwie ;-). Den Goldseetrail im Vinschgau zum Beispiel hab ich eigentlich fast nur geschoben :-( und letztendlich verflucht. Wer diesen schonmal gefahren ist, weiß dass dieser schwierig zu fahren ist. Mein Problem ist, dass ich ein ziemlicher "Schisser" bin. Trails kann ich eigentlich nur fahren, wenn diese technisch einfach sind und mir viel Platz bieten. Sobald diese sehr wurzelig und/oder steinig, rutschig, steil, eng u.ä. sind, steige ich mangels Fahrtechnik-Können und zu großen Ängsten ab und schiebe. Schotter und losen Untergrund finde ich ebenfalls schwierig zu fahren. Ich habe dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal an einem Fahrtechnik-Grundkurs teilgenommen. Die Grundlagen habe ich zwar gelernt, da dieser jedoch nur einen Tag lang ging mit einer abschließenden Tour und einem nicht ganz einfachen Trail, bin ich dennoch nicht soweit meine Ängtse vor schwierigen Trails abzulegen. Manchmal bin ich mutig und steige in einem mittelschweren Trail wieder aufs Rad und fahre über Wurzeln und Steine und bin dann mächtig stolz. Dennoch kann ich mit meinem Freund nicht mithalten, der lange auf mich warten muss ;-) Ich wohne zwischen München und Rosenheim und suche in der Gegend oder auch in Österreich einen mehrtägigen Kurs um die richtige Technik zu erlernen und auch meine Ängste abzulegen. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht wie ich und bereits in einem mehrtägigen Training die Ängste ablegen können? Spaß habe ich auf jeden Fall beim Mountainbiken. Welches Trainingscamp ist zu empfehlen? Wo buche ich am besten?

Vielen Dank vorab.

Grüße aus Oberbayern

Janasti


----------



## Hacklschorsch (4. November 2013)

Hallo,
genau für deinen "Fall" würde ich dir die Mut-tut-gut-Kurse von Petra Müssig sehr empfehlen. Sie bietet Fahrtechnikkurse in mehreren Levels an (eben auch für Fortgeschrittenen), die auf Mentaltechniken und Neurobiologie basieren. 
www.sport-im-kopf.de 
Viel Erfolg 
HS


----------



## KarinS (6. November 2013)

Hallo Janasti, kann Dir ebenfalls die Petra Müssig sehr empfehlen! Würde
ich an Deiner Stelle auf alle Fälle machen und evtl danach mal ein Fahrtechniktraining. Schau mal z.B. bei den "Rasenmähern" nach. Karen
Eller und das Contessa Team machen auch tolle Camps für Mädels.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeriderin (6. November 2013)

Hi,

würde dir auch die Mut tut gut Kurse empfehlen, danach ein Fahrtechniktraining, hier sind welche speziell für Frauen http://www.bikepark-inn.de/bikeschool-ladies-only.html


----------



## Belib (6. November 2013)

Ich wusste gar nicht dass es Kurse extra für Frauen gibt. Wieder schlauer geworden, ich glaube das wär auch was für mich!


----------



## Janasti (7. November 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Tipps. Ich werde mir mal alles anschauen.


----------



## Marc B (17. November 2013)

Ja, Petra Müssig macht das echt klasse  Ich habe im Juni eine Fortbildung bei ihr gemacht in Darmstadt und war sehr begeistert! Das Buch ist auch klasse


----------



## Eni87 (12. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

das ist ja eine riesige Sammlung geworden hier! Bin vor einiger Zeit auch schonmal über diesen Beitrag gestolpert und habe aber mittlerweile mein erstes Training hinter mir. Da wollte ich meine Erfahrungen auch mal kurz beitragen. Ich habe aber keinen Fortgeschrittenen Kurs besucht, sondern wollte einfach mal mit meinem MTB, das ich seit Jahren nur für gelegentliche Ausflüge durch den Wald (fast immer auf den Wegen) und die Stadt genutzt habe ein richtiges Mountain-Bike Erlebnis. Da ich zu meinem Geburtstag einen Gutschein für mydays geschenkt bekommen habe, wurde ich dort unter Radsport fündig.
Habe mir hier im August einen Kurs in Berlin ausgesucht(ja man kann hier tatsächlich nach Orten suchen) und eine schöne Tour mit kleinem Fahrtechniktraining und Anleitung zur Umsetzung im Gelände absolviert. War super spannend, vor allem weil ich zunächst etwas Angst hatte das mich die anderen Teilnehmer ausstechen und gleich perfekt loslegen würden. Nachdem wir unseren Trainer zugeteilt bekommen hatten stellte sich das aber schnell als Falschannahme heraus und wir haben alle viel gelernt.
Training war wirklich erstklassig und sehr freundlich. Da gingen die 3 Stunden viel zu schnell vorbei. Trainiere jetzt fast täglich meinen Gleichgewichtssinn, damit ich auch in Zukunft mal vielleicht mit einem Fortgeschrittenen Kurs loslegen kann. Die gibt es da übrigens auch.

Lg Eni aus Berlin


----------



## simply-out (8. Januar 2014)

Die ersten Fahrtechnik-Training-Termine von simply out tours sind online buchbar:
http://www.simply-out-tours.de/angebote/trainings/mountainbike/termine-trainings/
Mehr auch unter: www.mountainbike-ruhrgebiet.de

Das 1. Halbjahr 2014 hat folgendes zu bieten:

Kurs I - Einsteigerinnen:
22.03.2014
06.04.2014

Kurs II - auf Kurs I aufbauend:
24.05.2014
14.06.2014

Kurs II als After Work Training (Dienstags)
29.04.2014 - sechs Dienstage aufeinander folgend

Tour und Technik - Fahrtechniktraining auf Tour
29.03.2014
11.05.2014

Es gibt auch eine neue Facebook-Seite, die über die Termine und über das Mountainbiken im Ruhrgebiet auf dem Laufenden hält: www.facebook.com/mountainbike.ruhrgebiet 

Beratung durch Melanie, Fahrtechnik-Trainerin und Mountainbike-Guide telefonisch unter 0201 564 1004.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (21. Januar 2014)

Bei Ridefirst hat sich auch viel getan (weitere Fortbildungen etc.) und die Lady-Termine stehen seit November online:



15.3.2014 Lady Kurs in Bonn


27.4.2014 Lady Kurs in Bonn


1.6.2014 Lady Kurs in Winterberg


15.6.2014 Lady Kurs in Willingen


27.7.2014 Lady Kurs in Köln


24.8.2014 Lady Kurs in Bonn

Hier kann man sich anmelden: *http://www.ridefirst.de/kurse-termine/*

Kunden-Berichte: *http://www.ridefirst.de/mtb-fahrtechnik-kurse-feedback/*

Ein tolles Bike Jahr 2014 wünsche Ich euch 

Grüße aus NRW,
Marc


----------



## simply-out (6. März 2014)

Die März Termine im Ruhrgebiet (Essen, Ruhrtal) nur für Ladies:

Samstag, 22.03. Ladies only Kurs I
Sonntag, 23.03. Ladies only Kurs II

20% für DIMB-Mitglieder!!!

Schaut hier: http://www.simply-out-tours.de/angebote/trainings/mountainbike/

(Anmeldungen bitte bis spätestens 12.03.2014)

Viele Grüsse www.mountainbike-ruhrgebiet.de


----------



## RogerRobert (6. März 2014)

Ridingstyle Fahrtechnik Kurse im Rahmen des 'Girls Open' im Bikepark Beerfelden am 29. und 30 März 2014.

Hier gibt es einen kurzen Review/Preview zu dem Event für Frauen. Ein ganzes Wochenende ist der Park nur für die Ladies geöffnet. 

An beiden Tagen werden 'Girls Only' Fahrtechnik Kurse angeboten. Dieses Jahr vermutlich bei angenehmeren Temperaturen 






Hier gehts zu den einzelnen Kursen: 

Auf ein fröhliches Saison-Opening im Bikepark Beerfelden!!!


----------



## beitune (7. März 2014)

Liebe Mountainbikerinnen,
wir starten in die Saison 2014 mit vielen einzigartigen MTB-Angeboten für Mädels
Ob Alpencross oder Fahrtechniktraining. Hier sind Frauen unter sich.
Du hast Lust, die Lieblings–Singletrails unserer weiblichen beitune-Guides zu erleben, Dich beim Bike & Relax-Camp mal so richtig verwöhnen zu lassen oder von den Profitipps der Weltklasse-Mountainbikerin Sabine Spitz zu profitieren?
Dann bist Du bei uns genau richtig! Wir zeigen Dir, wie Du richtig viel Spaß auf dem Mountainbike haben kannst. Zusammen mit anderen Mountainbike begeisterten Frauen erlebst Du eine tolle Zeit.

Los geht´s mit folgenden beitune Terminen:

*Frauen-Fahrtechnik-Training Level 1-4* 
22.03.-23.03.2014 in Kirchzarten
12.04.-13.04.2014 in Freiburg
10.05.-11.05.2014 in Freiburg

*Bike & Relax - Schwarzwald Wellness Camp*
29.05.-01.06.2014 in Titisee

*Singletrail-Wochenende für Frauen*
31.05.-01.06.2014 in Freiburg
28.06.-29.06.2014 in Kirchzarten

*Frauen Transalp Tegernsee - Gardasee*
18.08.-24.08.2014


----------



## bikerchen (11. März 2014)

Liebe Mädels im und ums Rhein-Main-Gebiet...
Trail-là-là ist (m)eine Plattform für Mountainbikerinnen, die den Spaß in der Natur im Sinn haben und gemeinsam Feld, Wald und Wiesen unsicher machen wollen. Wir haben Spaß im Wald bei Mädelstouren am Nachmittag, After-Work oder machen auch mal die Early-Morning-Birdies..
Für diejenigen von Euch, die sich mehr Spaß und mehr Sicherheit auf dem Bike wünschen, habe ich spezielle Kurse im Angebot - auch hier wie's Euch gefällt - Einzeltraining oder in der Gruppe, After-Work oder ganztags. Schaut euch hier mal das Angebot an!

Ich freu mich auf Euch!

Trail-là-là...!


----------



## Hacklschorsch (17. März 2014)

Hi,
im Raum Erlangen gibt es über Ostern ein MTB-Camp für Einsteiger und Fortgeschrittene.
Inhalte: Fahrtechnik, Workshops, Touren uvm.
Schaut mal rein unter: www.viel-zweck.de.


----------



## Marc B (17. März 2014)

Unsere Spaß statt Angst Kurse gehen 2014 in die zweite Saison, letztes Jahr erfolgte die Ausbildung bei Petra Müssig 

Wir machen die Kurse auch auf Anfrage, ansonsten sind hier noch Plätze frei:


14.9.2014 Kurs Spaß statt Angst in Bonn


Viele Grüße aus NRW,
Marc


----------



## Norts (24. März 2014)

Bonn/Köln: Ich kann Marc von www.ridefirst.de echt empfehlen. Er ist ein super coach, erklärt sehr gut und kann auch auf psychische Dinge eingehen wie Blockaden etc. Außerdem ist er sehr positiv und aufbauend. Bietet auch "Mädchen"-Kurse an. Ich war auch bei einem gemischtem Kurs, der total harmonisch verlief.


----------



## HSK-Lisa (26. März 2014)

Norts schrieb:


> Bonn/Köln: Ich kann Marc von www.ridefirst.de echt empfehlen. Er ist ein super coach, erklärt sehr gut und kann auch auf psychische Dinge eingehen wie Blockaden etc. Außerdem ist er sehr positiv und aufbauend. Bietet auch "Mädchen"-Kurse an. Ich war auch bei einem gemischtem Kurs, der total harmonisch verlief.



da schliesse ich mich an!!! ich war in willingen beim level 1 dabei mit einer freundin, das war supi-dupi. lady kurs mache ich dieses jahr, freu mich schon auf die mädels (sind bestimmt wie ich auch durch den freund zum biken gekommen, meiner ist auch noch trainer!!!) 

lg,
lisi


----------



## zena (28. April 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/maed...ning-fuer-angsthaeschen.698973/#post-11941558
Hallo die Damen,

falls jemand von euch Bock hat dran teilzunehmen, freue ich mich um Anmeldung
Viele Grüße
Zena


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ruhrgebiet (29. April 2014)

Hallo Mädels,
am 11.05.2014 (MUTTERTAG) geht's auf eine Fahrtechnik-Tour durchs Ruhrtal (Essen, Hattingen).
Als Warm-up Wiederholen wir Übungen aus unserem Kurs I und auf der Strecke halten wir dort, wo wir ideals Übungsgelände finden.
Trainerin: ein Mädel - Melanie Hundacker
10-16 Uhr, 6 Std. max. 10 Teilnehmerinnen, 39 Euro
Infos und Anmeldung hier: 
http://www.simply-out-tours.de/ange...ngs/neu-2014-tour-technik-kurs-ladies-only-5/


----------



## zena (6. Mai 2014)

Hallo Mädels,
Frauen-Fahrtechnik-Kurse von Einsteiger bis Experts gibt es seit kurzem auch in der Pfalz. Zieht euch mal den Flyer rein und lasst es kribbeln


----------



## Rea (6. Mai 2014)

Hi Zena,

war ein klasse Wochenende mit dir und den anderen Mädels in der Pfalz 
Ich wünsch dir weiterhin viel Erfolg


----------



## jenni1504 (8. Mai 2014)

Hey Mädels,

endlich ist es soweit, das Tri-Berg Lady Bikepark Camp geht in die zweite Runde! Letztes Jahr schon ein voller Erfolg, rüsten wir jetzt noch einmal auf und wollen es mit euch zusammen im Bikepark Winterberg so richtig krachen lassen!. Inkl.

Fahrtechniktraining im Bikepark Winterberg, Testbikes von der Propain Bike Crew, Fotosession und viele weitere tolle Goodys erwarten dich!

Schaut mal auf unsere Webseite und vielleicht sehe ich die ein oder anderen von euch ja in Winterberg! 

www.tri-berg.de


----------



## Hacklschorsch (13. Mai 2014)

*Hallo Ladies*,
auch im Spessart gibt es in diesem Jahr wieder einen *Ladies-Kurs* für *Einsteigerinnen*. 
Termin: Sonntag, 20.Juli 2014 
Inhalte und weitere Infos unter:
http://www.erfahrungsraumnatur.de/2014/05/14/ladies-only-am-20-juli/


----------



## zena (15. Mai 2014)

*"Mädels in Action"-Fahrtechnik-Camp für Fortgeschrittene Sa 14.Juni-So 15.Juni 2014
Start: Neustadt/Weinstraße, Parkplatz Festwiese*


*„Mädels in Action“ ist ein Kurs für Fortgeschrittene die bereits die Basics (Grundposition, Balancieren, Bremsen, weite Kurven, kleine Stufen bergauf und bergab fahren, Anfahren und sicheres Absteigen im Gelände, flüssiges Fahren von einfachen Pfaden) können.*
*Ich möchte auf eine einfache Art und Weise vermitteln, was Kopf und Körper brauchen, um die komplexen Anforderungen des Mountainbikens schneller und sicherer umzusetzen. Dabei wird stets völlig entspannt in kleinen Gruppen unter Gleichgesinnten ohne Konkurrenzdruck geübt.*
*Hier lernst du: freies Balancieren im Gelände, dosiertes Bremsen, Serpentinen fahren, mittlere Stufen bergauf und bergab überwinden, kleine Gelände-Sprünge, Vorderrad- und Hinterrad anheben, Wurzelpassagen sicher meistern, optimale Linienwahl, Treppen fahren, Trails in allen Varianten!*


*Preis: 130€ (max.5 TN/2x5h - ohne Übernachtung)*
*Übernachtungstipps gerne per PN*
*weitere nützliche Infos auf der Facebookseite : https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bikensoul/321239268001260*
*Anmeldung: **[email protected]*


----------



## spreadthegroove (20. Mai 2014)

Hallo Ladies,

unser Kursprogramm für 2014 steht. Da ist für jede das Richtige dabei, egal ob Anfängerin oder schon vom Freeride-Virus infiziert. Los geht es bei den Alutech Greendays in Nauders. Ausführliche Infos findet ihr wie immer hier: www.power-flower.de oder auch hier https://www.facebook.com/pages/Power-Flower-Mountainbike-Team/328935164449?ref=hl
Wir freuen uns auf euch!


----------



## spreadthegroove (20. Mai 2014)




----------



## elenaaa (30. Mai 2014)

Das ist echt mal ein cooles Event! Toll, toll toll. 



jenni1504 schrieb:


> Hey Mädels,
> 
> endlich ist es soweit, das Tri-Berg Lady Bikepark Camp geht in die zweite Runde! Letztes Jahr schon ein voller Erfolg, rüsten wir jetzt noch einmal auf und wollen es mit euch zusammen im Bikepark Winterberg so richtig krachen lassen!. Inkl.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jenni1504 (4. Juni 2014)

elenaaa schrieb:


> Das ist echt mal ein cooles Event! Toll, toll toll.


Dankesehr! Bist du dabei? 

Ich freue mich schon total! Die Strecken in Winterberg sind auch nochmal besser geworden dieses Jahr. Anfängerfreundlich aber auch für Fortgeschrittene ist einiges dabei.


----------



## elenaaa (4. Juni 2014)

jenni1504 schrieb:


> Dankesehr! Bist du dabei?
> 
> Ich freue mich schon total! Die Strecken in Winterberg sind auch nochmal besser geworden dieses Jahr. Anfängerfreundlich aber auch für Fortgeschrittene ist einiges dabei.



Bin noch nicht ganz sicher, da eigentlich für den Zeitraum Urlaub auf den Malediven geplant war. Aber eher als last-minute..


----------



## Trailchick (21. Juni 2014)

Ladies  lich Willkommen! 
Wir bieten Dir Fahrtechnikkurse von der Einsteigerin bis zur fortgeschrittenen Bikerin. Lieblingsreviere sind die Isar, Bad Tölz, Jachenau, Karwendel, Tegernsee, Walchensee und Mittenwald. Unsere bayerische Herzlichkeit wird dich sicher mitreissen um dich auch für ein Camp zu motivieren. Spontane Termine für 2014 sind gerade in Arbeit, 2015 geht es definitiv in die Schweiz und nach Südtirol.

http://www.powderworld.de/ladies.html 

Servus


Andrea & Teamgirls


----------



## Hacklschorsch (4. Juli 2014)

Hallo Mädels,
am Sonntag, den 20.07.14 findet im *Spessart (Raum Aschaffenburg)* ein Fahrtechnikkurs für Einsteigerinnen statt.
Wir gehen gemeinsam auf eine kleine Tour und üben unterwegs grundlegende Techniken zur sicheren Bikebeherrschung.
Nähere Infos unter:
http://www.erfahrungsraumnatur.de/mountainbike-schule/
Ich freue mich auf Euch....
Gruß
Jens


----------



## daniela81 (3. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe vor knapp einem halben Jahr mein Fahrtechniks für Frauen bei der Deutschen Verkehrswacht absolviert. 
Als erstes wurde unserem Kurs welcher aus acht Frauen bestand, unsere Kurstleiter vorgestellt. Dies waren ein Mann und eine Frau, welche als erstes das geplante Programm durchgingen. Danach ging es auch schon an die Praxis, unteranderem wurde, dass entschlossene Vorgehen bei eine Vollbremsung trainiert und das richtige Verhalten beim Ausweichen auch bei extrem nasser Fahrbahn. 
Anschließend gab es eine Nachbesprechung sowie einige theoretische Fakten zur Fahrphysik welche allerdings immer mit Situationen in der Praxis verbunden wurden. All das fand in einer sehr angenehmen und lockeren Atmosphäre statt ohne doofe Machosprüche die ansonsten typisch sind. Dort konnte man wirklich alles Fragen stellen, ohne Angst haben zu müssen ausgelacht zu werden. Für mich war es eine tolle Erfahrung durch welche ich mich nun wesentlich sicherer auf meinem Motorrad fühle.


----------



## daniela81 (3. Oktober 2014)

Meine Entscheidung fiel auf das Canyon Grand Canyon AL 6.0. Das Design sprach mich auf Anhieb an und auch der Preis von knapp 1000 Euro schien mir akzeptabel. Bei der ersten Testfahrt überraschte mich das unfassbar geringe Gewicht, wodurch es ein Leichtes war, dass Bike aus dem Keller zu holen. Auch die sportliche Sitzposition sorgte gleich für ein wesentlich besseres Handling und eine bessere Balance. 

Als erste Tour wählte ich anspruchsvolle Strecke bei welcher mein altes Bike, regelmäßig an seine Grenzen gestoßen war. Nicht so das CGC AL 6.0 , die Federung tat Ihren Dienst ohne dabei die Steuerung irgendwie schwammig werden zu lassen. Auch in brenzligen Situation bleibt die Kontrolle erhalten und dennoch ist es überraschend Laufruhig. Ich denke für diesen Preis kriegt man mit das Beste Einsteigerbike auf dem Markt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir_D (7. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Ladies,

für 2015 schon was in Mitteldeutschland auf dem Tacho ?

www.bullheadbike.de

Größte FT-Schule Mitteldeutschlands im schönen Fichtelgebirge gelegen.

Selbstverständlich mit eigenen Ladies Only Angeboten !



Unserer Guides gehen speziell auf eure Wünsche ein - Privatgruppen immer möglich. Individuelles Programm je nach Könnerstufe und Lust und Laune !

Schaut mal rein, hört euch nach Feedback um - wir freuen uns auf euch ! 

Cheers
Chris


----------



## Foulsoul (16. Oktober 2014)

Oh toll, so etwas würde mich auch interessieren  Ich schau mir das einmal genauer an! Danke für den Tipp,


----------



## zena (27. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Ladys,
ein herbstliches Trail-Fahrtechnikwochenende liegt hinter uns.
Andrea und Achim sind ihrem Ziel - flowiges Trailsurfen - ein großes Stück näher gekommen.
In der Nähe von Wachenheim/Pfalz übten wir Steilabfahrten, Serpentinen, Treppen fahren, Linie lesen im verblockten Gelände und vieles mehr.
Das Kino im Kopf wurde sortiert und positive, konstruktive Gedanken haben sich bei allen gut gefestigt. Nun kann der Winter kommen, das Selbstvertrauen in Bike und Skills ist sicher.

Infos zur Tour findet ihr unter:

http://bikensoul.de/events/saumaache-un-schoppe/

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bikensoul/321239268001260?ref=hl

Viele Grüße und Happy Halloween
Zena von BIKEnSOUL


----------



## elbaner (7. November 2014)

*2015 Basics Wochenenden mit Arthur-MTB*

Du bist Einsteigerin, Wiedereinsteigerin oder fährst schon eine Weile und willst dich mit fundierter Fahrtechnik an die ersten Singletrails wagen? Du lernst bei Arthur-MTB an einem Wochenende die Fahrtechnik, die du als Touren-Fahrerin benötigst, um sicher über die Trails zu surfen. Sturz-Prävention, Balance, Koordination, steil bergauf und bergab, anfahren am Berg, Stufen, Treppen und vieles mehr.

In unseren Kursen, die dich vom Leichten hin zum Schweren, vom Einfachen zum Komplexen führen, eignest du dir spielerisch in 2 Tagen all das an, was eine Touren-Fahrerin an Mountainbike-Fahrtechnik benötigt. Wir machen dich nicht nur fit für die Trails, sondern fahren mit dir die spannendsten Wege rund um deinen Kursort.

Weil unser Konzept ohne Spielzeug auskommt und vorhandene, geeignete Gelände nutzt, kannst du auch nach dem Kurs jederzeit auf diesem Gelände die erlernten Übungen und Fahrmanöver selbst wiederholen und vertiefen. Ihr werdet sehen, auch ohne Spielzeug macht Fahrtechnik lernen mega viel Spaß.

For girls only in

*Augsburg*,  25./26.04.2015 und 29./30.08.2015

*Geislingen*, 16./17.05.2015

*Heidenheim*, 11./12.04.2015

*Köln*,		  25./26.04.2015

*Offenburg*, 11./12.07.2015

*Ulm*,		  14./15.03.2015 und 16./17.05.2015

Wir freuen uns auf euch!

Herzliche Grüße
Arthur

P.S.: Natürlich gibt es bei Arthur-MTB auch ein for-girls-only-Tourenprogramm


----------



## elbaner (7. November 2014)

*2015 Trail-Riding-Day mit Arthur-MTB*

in unseren Trailkursen machen wir dich sicherer auf den Singletrails. Das bisher Gelernte bekommt einen Feinschliff. Inhalte sind:

Hindernisse überspringen, Stufen hoch und runter fahren, Anlieger fahren, Serpentinen bergauf & bergab, Blickführung und Linienwahl, steile Abfahrten sicher fahren. Du profitierst hier von der Erfahrung deines Coaches, lernst Gefahren besser einzuschätzen und deine Fahrtechnik wird deutlich verbessert.








Wir haben die Trail-Riding-Days in unser Kurssystem eingebaut, weil wir die Erfahrung gemacht haben, dass die meisten Bikerinnen unbedingt Singletrails fahren und dabei auch sicher, gekonnt, flowig und mit einem dicken Grinsen die Schlüsselstellen beherrschen wollen.

Die Teilnahme am Trail-Riding-Day setzt voraus, dass du den Basics-Kurs bei uns gemacht hast oder vom fahrtechnischen Können die Inhalte des Basics-Kurses drauf hast. Im Warm-Up werden die Basics in aller Kürze nochmals wiederholt und dadurch aufgefrischt und gefestigt. Im Trail erklären und zeigen wir dir, worauf es ankommt. Wie in allen Kursen leisten wir und die Gruppe dir beim Bewältigen deiner Schlüsselstellen Hilfe- oder Sicherheitsstellung. Schlüsselstellen werden mehrfach geübt. So stellen wir sicher, dass das neu Erlernte nach diesem Tag "sitzt".

Wenn du also

die Basics drauf hast
Trails rocken willst
intensiv deine Fahrtechnik verfeinern willst
in kleiner Gruppe lernen willst (3 - 6 TN)
dann bist du bei diesem Angebot richtig.

For Girls only in:

*Geislingen*,		13.06.2015

*Köln*,				23.05.2015

*Rhön* (Gersfeld), 17.10.2015

Herzliche Grüße
Arthur

P.S.: Umsetzen kannst du das Erlernte dann bei unseren For-Girls-only-Touren


----------



## zena (15. November 2014)

BIKEnSOUL in Ton und Farbe...viel Spaß


----------



## Beach90 (10. Dezember 2014)

Am 16. + 17.05.2015 bieten wir ein Fahrtechnikwochenende Ladies only im Windecker Ländchen an! 

Samstags gibts einen klassischen Fahrtechnikkurs Level 1 und Sonntags eine Tour durch die Naturregion Windecker Ländchen mit Schlüsselstellenanalyse und entspannter Einkehr an der Sieg 

Infos sind hier zu finden: http://www.trailacademy.de/#!fahrtechnikwochenende/c1c8m


----------



## Marc B (24. Dezember 2014)

Auch für 2015 gibt es wieder einige Lady-Kurse und Spaß-statt-Angst-Specials, hier die Termine:

*http://www.ridefirst.de/kurse-termine/
*
Worldcup-Racerin Lisa Brandau ist eine meiner Dauer-Kundinnen, 2015 sehen wir uns wieder.
*



*


----------



## ChainGuide (30. Dezember 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/events/695477987216324/?ref_dashboard_filter=upcoming


----------



## zena (8. Januar 2015)

Hallo Bikerinnen,

ein unvergesslicher Frauen-Camp erwartet euch am 22.05-25.05 in der Pfalz mit einer von Testmögichkeiten, Fahrtechnik-Trainings, Workshops, Yoga, Grillabend und Hüttengaudi.
Das Kloster Esthal, der MTB-Park, alle Aussteller und Trainer freuen sich auf euch!
Bald geht die Anmeldung los!
Stay tuned!
Herzliche Grüße
Zena von BIKEnSOUL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JaWa1896 (12. Januar 2015)

Hacklschorsch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> genau für deinen "Fall" würde ich dir die Mut-tut-gut-Kurse von Petra Müssig sehr empfehlen
> www.sport-im-kopf.de
> Viel Erfolg
> HS


 Hey, habe diesen Kommentar gerade gelesen! Leider habe ich nicht die Möglichkeit einen Kurs mit meinem Bike in der Gegend zu machen oder überhaupt dorthin zu kommen....nur ist dieser Kurs genau das richtige und das was ich suche! Gibt es noch andere ähnliche Kursanbieter weiter nördlich in Deutschland ( Harz, Hessen, Niedersachsen) ?! Das ist so mein Bikegebiet! Gruß Janneke


----------



## JaWa1896 (12. Januar 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Hier kann man sich anmelden: *http://www.ridefirst.de/kurse-termine/*
> 
> Kunden-Berichte: *http://www.ridefirst.de/mtb-fahrtechnik-kurse-feedback/*
> 
> ...


 KOmmst du auch mal in den Harz? wäre klasse! Bike meist dort und finde einfach keinen passenden Kurs!


----------



## Marc B (12. Januar 2015)

Hej  Im Harz kenne ich Trailtech von Jan Zander, er hat auch weibliche Coaches/Guides. Für mich ist das zu weit weg leider.

Liebe Grüße,
Marc


----------



## JaWa1896 (12. Januar 2015)

Danke, werd es gleich mal googlen!


----------



## haubert (12. Januar 2015)

Da ist www.BIKEnSOUL.de genau das richtige für dich


----------



## lucie (12. Januar 2015)

haubert schrieb:


> Da ist www.BIKEnSOUL.de genau das richtige für dich



Danke für die Werbung! 

Gesucht war: Kursanbieter weiter nördlich in Deutschland (Harz, Hessen, Niedersachsen)

Vielleicht paßt das ja:

www.froehlich-harz.de


----------



## JaWa1896 (13. Januar 2015)

Ja genau...ich suchte weiter nördlich!


----------



## Mausoline (9. Februar 2015)

Hey Ladys guckt mal 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/valentinstour-am-14-02-2015-in-bad-duerkheim.742485/


----------



## Bettina (10. Februar 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Hey Ladys guckt mal
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/valentinstour-am-14-02-2015-in-bad-duerkheim.742485/


Ich habe es gesehen, ich falle leider raus, weil ich verheiratet bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (10. Februar 2015)

Hahaha, cooler Thread, ich schmeiß´ mich weg! Die Jungs haben Sprüche...  Scheint nen gewaltigen Männerüberschuss zu geben...

Ich bin auch doppelt raus, Ü50 und glücklich verheiratet .

Zena - das schreit ja gradezu nach einer "Pärchentour" - gemeinsam biken, der ultimativer Test für eine Partnerschaft, vielleicht mit integrierter Paartherapie je nach Tourverlauf *duckunwech*


----------



## Mausoline (10. Februar 2015)

Ich dachte jetzt mal an die, die nicht so gut versorgt sind wie wir 

ich finds ne nette Idee von Zena


----------



## Lahmschnecke (11. Februar 2015)

Die Idee ist vielleicht nett gedacht, allerdings stell ich mir die Umsetzung (und damit meine ich nicht das Hinterrad!) schwierig vor . 5 balzende Jungs auf´m Trail... hm, ich würde ja gerne Mäuschen spielen . Aber vielleicht benehmen sich ja auch alle Teilnehmer und fahren einfach nur Rad und haben Spaß.
Vielleicht kann mal jemand berichten, der oder die dabei war.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (2. März 2015)

Auf der Suche nach einem Mädels-Fahrtechnik-Workshop zum Thema Hüpfen/Droppen/"Springen"... da möchte ich mich ganz gern unter Anleitung dranwagen 

Wisst ihr wo 2015 da was geht?


----------



## Sansarah (3. März 2015)

*DIMB zertifizierter
Mountain Bike Guide/
Mountain Bike Techniktrainer *


_Chris Decher, 1977
aktiv auf dem MTB seit 25 Jahren
aktiv als PersonalTrainer/MTB Trainer seit 10 Jahren_

http://www.christian-decher.de
https://www.facebook.com/CDMountainbiking/info?tab=page_info

_Kids-Kurse, Ladies-only Kurse, DH/Enduro Camps, Trail Camps und Mehrtages- und Genuß- Touren.

Verfügbare Regionen:

Deutschland:

Hochsauerland,Fichtelgebirge,FränkischeSchweiz, Odenwald, Bergstraße, Taunus
Pfälzer Wald, Felsenland,Vorderpfalz, Oberallgäu, Kleinwalsertal...

Europa:
Ligurien, Livigno, Vinschgau, franz. Westalpen um 2 Alpes/Alpes d´Huez, Vogesen/Elsaß, Mallorca, La Palma, Schottland, Tschechien_


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. März 2015)

Ich war zum Thema springen und droppen hier zweimal mit dabei, beim Ladies Open in Beerfelden: http://www.ridingstyle.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandy_MTBevents (10. März 2015)

Hallo Ladies,

auch wir von MTBevents bieten ein Bike Event exklusiv für Damen an - neben Fahrtechnik-Tipps führen wir auch einen Pannenworkshop durch. Von Mädels für Mädels im Sonnental und Trailparadies Vinschgau. Schaut einfach mal rein: http://www.mtbevents.de/ladys-only.html

Wir freuen uns auf Euch!

Happy trails
Sandra


----------



## waldfeger (16. März 2015)

@ Frau Rauscher

Ich war letztes Jahr mal in Bad Hindelang im Allgäu. Der Bikepark da bietet Camps, Kurse usw. an.
Klein aber fein, total coole, nette Leute. Der Bikepark ist eher sehr natürlich, wild, keine so geshappten Pisten. Eher ruppig. Ich mag das.
Leider oder zum Glück war ich am zweiten Tag allein mit dem Coach, war super, obwohl es nur geregnet hat. Sie passen das Programm auch auf deine Wünsche an. Würde gerne dieses Jahr wieder dahin. Nur kenne ich niemanden aus meinem Freundeskreis, der so bikesüchtig ist wie ich. 
Evtl. plane ich, das Enduro Camp vom 15-17. Mai zu besuchen oder allenfalls wieder den Kurs Fit for Bikepark. 
http://www.bikepark-inn.de/bikeparkkurs-advanced.html#c502
Schau mal rein, falls es dich interessiert. Ich wäre gerne dabei.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (22. März 2015)

Danke das sieht gut aus! Schaue mich mal um!


----------



## KarinS (23. März 2015)

Hallo Frau Rauscher, schau mal unter www.spielberghaus.at, Bine Höll und Angie Hohenwarter machen 2x die Ladies Session. Das ganze drum-rum ist sehr nett (gibt coole Preise von den Sponsoren zu gewinnen). Und Spielberghaus ist sowieso immer lässig ) evtl mache ich
bei einem Termin dieses Jahr auch wieder mit....


----------



## Deleted 244202 (26. März 2015)

Hier ein schöner Bericht über einen Ladies-Kurs mit Jasper Jauch:

Beitrag in der NDR Mediathek


----------



## Aninaj (23. April 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich würde gerne den Fortgeschrittenen MTB Technikkurs bei den Bergziegen (Odenwald) besuchen (http://www.die-bergziegen.de/druck_ft-fort.php). Allerdings scheint es bisher nicht genügend Interessentinnen zu geben, so dass der Kurs eventuell nicht stattfindet.

Daher wollte ich mal fragen, ob vielleicht die eine oder andere hier Lust hat mitzumachen.

Janni


----------



## der_schwabe (26. April 2015)

Women's Camp vom 15.05. bis 17.05.2015 in Bad Überkingen bei Geislingen an der Steige am Albtrauf zwischen Stuttgart und Ulm - es sind wohl noch Plätze frei...

http://www.mountainguide-bike.com/b...sche-alb/einsteiger/einsteiger.php#womenscamp

oder auch hier:  http://www.girlsridetoo.de/news-singledarstellung-reisenews/noch-plaetze-frei-beim-women-s-camp/

Es kann für die komplette Dauer gebucht werden als auch für einzelne Tage.

Vielleicht ist ja die eine oder andere Lady aus der Gegend interessiert...

Happy Trails


----------



## Deleted 329481 (1. Mai 2015)

Mountainbikecamp Pfälzerwald an Pfingsten (22. bis 25. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe mich verletzt und nun bekommt noch jemand anderes die Möglichkeit, sich beim begehrten Mountainbikecamp anzumelden (320 Euro für 4 Tage):


Frauen-Camp im Kloster St. Maria in Esthal.

Es erwartet Euch ein bunter Programm-Mix und jede Menge Leistungen:
- 3 Übernachtungen im Kloster St. Maria in Esthal
- 3 x reichhaltiges Frühstücksbuffet
- Geführte Touren unterschiedlicher Levels 
- Fahrtechnik-Trainings
- Do-it-yourself-Schrauber-Workshops
- Vorträge zum Thema Mountainbiken
- Zugriff auf Testbikes und Testprodukte verschiedener Hersteller
- Frühstücks-Yoga
- Abendessen am 22.5. (Grillabend)
- Abendessen am 23.5.
- Weine und Snack zum Pfälzer Weinproben-Abend am 23.5.
- Abendessen beim Pfälzer Hüttenabend (incl. Fackelwanderung) am 24.5.
- Verpflegung (Lunch-Pakete bzw. Station) bei den geführten Touren
- Teilnahmepräsent
- Bikewaschplatz
- Bikegarage

Meldet euch bei Interesse


----------



## Xyz79 (6. Mai 2015)

Ich suche für meine Freundin einen Lady Fahrtechnikkurs in der Zeit vom 6.7- 17.7 in Willingen. Findet in der Zeit zufällig einer statt? Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!


----------



## buechner (19. Mai 2015)

Wir haben einen Trainer organisiert und bieten die Teilnahme an einen Fahrtechnikkurs in Braunschweig an. Der Kurs ist für MTB`lerinnen gedacht, die schon etwas Erfahrung auf dem Rad mitbringen. Es soll besonders um die Überwindung von Hindernissen gehen, also mutig drüber weg, als immer Absteigen.
Der Kurs findet am 12.7.2015 (ist ein Sonntag) von 12 -16 Uhr statt. Unkostenbeitrag sind 50,-€ für den Trainer. Wo wir uns treffen wird nach der verbindlichen Anmeldung bekannt gegeben. Wir würden max. 8 Teilnehmerinnen aufnehmen. Anmeldung erbeten unter: [email protected] 

Ich hoffe es finden sich genug Frauen, der Spaß soll im Vordergrund stehen, nicht die Leistung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (27. Mai 2015)

...die Zukunft des Bikens im Pfälzerwald? Hmmm, seit diesem Wochenende würde ich sagen...SEHR GEIL!

Aus meiner Sicht basiert diese Zukunft auf Vertrauen, Freude, Dankbarkeit, Begegnung, Gemeinschaft, gegenseitiger Hilfe, Achtsamkeit und Wohlwollen...uns selbst und den Anderen gegenüber.

Keine Sorge ich habe keinen im Tee, aber seit den Bike- und Gruppenerlebnissen beim ersten Frauen-MTB-Camp des Mountainbikeparks Pfälzerwald sind wir alle eines Besseren belehrt worden. Und nun zur Entstehungsgeschichte...

Frisch nach der Eurobike 2014 zündeten Maria und ich eine Idee über einen Frauencamp im Kloster Esthal, mit Fahrtechniktrainings, Touren, Expo, Testbikes, Workshops, Massage, lecker Kullinarium, Weinprobe und und und.

Zu Pfingsten 2015 stand das Gelände des Klosters voll mit 46 Bikerinnen, geschmückten Tischen, einem Task-Force-Team an Guides der Weltklasse (darunter eine DH-Meisterin und Worldcupfahrerin) und sehr engagierten Techikern von Corratec, InVeloVeritas, SRAM, Fox,Continental...und der obligatorischen Hugo-Bar (selbstverständlich alkoholfrei).

Falls ihr Bilder, Begeisterungs-Postings sehen wollt, wäre der Facebookaccount von "Frauencamp Pfälzerwald" oder "Bikensoul" eine gute Quelle.

Was wir erlebt haben, war in dieser Form einmalig und sozusagen "ein Stück gutes Leben", weil unsere Gäste sehr entspannt miteinander umgegangen sind, interessiert waren dazu zu lernen, sich an vielen Herausforderungen herangetraut haben und wahnsinnige Fortschritte mitnahmen.
Die Gruppen starteten mit 2 Guides - Level 1,2,3 - und wurden dort abgeholt wo sie in ihrem Können standen. Dank der fundierten Ausbildung als DIMB-Guides/Scouts und Sport-Mental-Coaches hat es didaktisch so gut funktioniert, dass von Tag zu Tag die Fahrerinnen sichtbar besser wurden.
Für die Seelische Entschleunigung sorgte das Kloster Esthal und der Yoga-Lehrer wunderbar, während die Techniker jeden morgen die Testbikes vorbereiteten, begrüßten wir die Sonne, welche erst sporadisch später mehr raus guckte.

Zusammenfassend war es eine sehr gelungene Veranstaltung von Frauen für Frauen - und Gott sei Dank waren einige Männer dabei 

Falls ihr nicht wisst was mit eurer Freizeit anzufangen... Pfingsten 2016 sind noch 60 Plätze beim nächsten Frauen-Camp frei!


----------



## zena (27. Mai 2015)

Impressionen


----------



## zena (27. Mai 2015)

das Camp-Gelände, die Aussteller und anfängliche Trockenübungen bei Level 2-3


----------



## zena (27. Mai 2015)

Bilder von den Pädels


----------



## zena (27. Mai 2015)

mcblubb schrieb:


> dass der Kommerz auch im PW Einzug in die MTB Szene findet. Ich sehe es mit gemischten Gefühlen wenn Leute Ihre ehrenamtliche C-Lizenz (oder noch weniger) vermarkten  und am WE mit Ihren Jüngerinnen und Jüngern an Brennpunkten unterwegs sind.
> 
> Aber das werden wir wohl nicht mehr aufhalten.



1) wir waren absolut weg von Brennpunkten
2) Gewonnen haben wir dadurch kein Geld, sondern Freunde und Ideen
3) die Qualifikation der Guides darfst du gerne in Frage stellen, überzeuge dich besser persönlich von der Leistung
4) Jünger gabs da keine, jede Teilnehmerin war aus freien Stücken dabei und keine davon wurde Nonne 
5) Gemischte Gefühle sind selbsterzeugt, dafür können wir nix.
Schönen Tag


----------



## zena (27. Mai 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ist ja toll, das Deine Geschäfte so gut laufen.
> Aber was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun?


danke dass du dich für mich so freust, es hat was mit dem Thema zu tun.

Ich will mit dem Post ausdrücken, dass ein entspanntes Miteinander im Wald durchaus machbar ist. Dass der Wald für alle groß genug ist wenn man sich mehr in die Mitte wagt und schlussendlich möchte ich meine Begeisterung ausdrücken über die Potantiale welche Frauen beim Biken entfalten können. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Wenn weitere Einwände oder Fragen im Detail erwünscht sind, gerne bei einem Feierabendbier 
Viele Grüße
Zena


----------



## mcblubb (27. Mai 2015)

Wahrscheinlich fällt es manchen schwer mit anderen Meinungen klarzukommen.

Anyway.

Ich erlaube mir, mir zu den Themen, die mir wichtig sind, eine eigene Meinung zu entwickeln. Das Mountainbike-Fahren ist mir seit fast 30 Jahren wichtig, ich möchte nicht, dass es mir irgendwann verboten wird oder es Einschränkungen erfährt, wie das in meinem 2 Hobby dem Sporttauchen passiert ist.

Dort begann der "Niedergang" ebenfalls mit der "Professionalisierung" des Sports. Jeder der ne Trainer B-Lizenz hatte oder ein Kärtchen einer anderen Organisation hat sich auf einmal selbständig gemacht. Nach einigen einträglichen Jahren wurde der Wettbewerb härter, die Preise sind gefallen und enstprechend wurde reagiert: Gruppen, die am See einfallen wurden immer größer. Mit dem Egebnis, dass es flächendeckende Tauchverbote gab!

Genau das sehe ich derzeit im Bike-Sport. Ich hoffe ich täusche mich. Aber wenn ich an den "heißen" Tagen (Mi, Sa, So)  unterwegs bin, sehe ich immer häufiger große Gruppen an Ortsfremden um einen Guide geschart. Leider meist an den Brennpunktstellen.

Meine Befürchtung ist, dass das auf Dauer nicht gutgehen wird. Insbeondere, wenn immer mehr Biker sich "berufen" fühlen als Guide tätig zu werden.

Den Ansatz, wie von Zena angesprochen, "tiefer in den Wald" zu gehen halte ich für richtig, er vermeidet Konflikte. Ebenso halte ich es auch für richtig, den Menschen den Umgang mit dem eigenen Körper, dem Material, der Umwelt etc. besser beizubringen. (ich mache das übrigens auch, bin aber dem Ehrenamt verbunden und nicht kommerziell)

Es ist und bleibt aber ein zweischneidiges Schwert.

Ich hoffe, dass ich noch 25 Jahre biken kann (körperlich) und vor allem auch noch darf.

Beim Tauchen muss ich mich mittlerweile immer häufiger anmelden, Gebühren zahlen, zu bestimmten Uhrzeiten ins Wasser gehen etc.. Hoffentlich bleiben uns vergleichbare Mechanismen im Wald erspart.


----------



## Carotte (4. Juni 2015)

Darf ich gerade mal zum Thema zurückkommen.......
Eintägige Kurse für Frauen in Berlin?


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (16. Juni 2015)

Kennt jemand nen Anbieter für Hinterrad versetzen in der Ecke Stuttgart / Calw / oder auch Pfalz?
Bevorzugt nur Mädels bei dem Thema ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (16. Juni 2015)

Scylla


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (16. Juni 2015)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Scylla



So wie sie fahren kann blamiere ich mich ja total wenn ich dabei dauernd umfalle 
Wäre froh wenn ich nur im Ansatz so fahren könnte


----------



## scylla (16. Juni 2015)

Danke, sehr schmeichelhaft 
Ich bin aber kein "Anbieter", und habe auch kein Interesse einer zu werden. Wenn du mal Lust auf eine stinknormale private Radtour in der schönen Pfalz hast, kannst du dich aber gern mal melden 

Die zena weiter oben ist ein "Anbieter" für Fahrtechnik-Kurse und kommt aus der Pfalz.


----------



## Mausoline (16. Juni 2015)

Die Zena macht so was und sie ist auch top


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (16. Juni 2015)

Ich weiss. Hab bei ihr schon einen Kurs gemacht. Allerdings hat sie zum Hinterrad versetzen nur dieses Wochenende einen Termin und sonst leider keine mehr :-(


----------



## Mausoline (16. Juni 2015)

Sie macht dir aber auch private Termine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (16. Juni 2015)

sholzner schrieb:


> Ich weiss. Hab bei ihr schon einen Kurs gemacht. Allerdings hat sie zum Hinterrad versetzen nur dieses Wochenende einen Termin und sonst leider keine mehr :-(





Mausoline schrieb:


> Sie macht dir aber auch private Termine



Oooohhh.. da wäre ich auch interessiert!!!! Zu zweit wird es sicher auch ein wenig günstiger?


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (17. Juni 2015)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Oooohhh.. da wäre ich auch interessiert!!!! Zu zweit wird es sicher auch ein wenig günstiger?



Wir fragen einfach mal 

@zena 
Ab wieviel Personen bietest Du denn nen Kurs an wo es ums Hinterrad versetzen geht?


----------



## zena (17. Juni 2015)

Hallo meine Damen,
schön dass ihr mich erwähnt habt.
Generell biete ich "Individual-Kurse" auch unter der Woche an (Montag ganztags oder Freitag ab 13:00)
TN-Anzahl ab 2 Pers.
Details und weitere Infos am besten telefonisch erfragen. Danke


----------



## joanna80 (23. August 2015)

Das finde ich mal einer super Idee, wäre auch gern bereit, solch einen Kurs zu absolvieren.


----------



## simply-out (24. August 2015)

Hey Mädels,
ich möchte kurz auf einen neuen Kurs aufmerksam machen.

http://www.simply-out-mountainbike.de/fahrtechnik/*trailkurs*/ 
Nur für Ladies am 27.09.2015

Neben diesem TRAILKURS bieten wir natürlich auch die klassischen Einsteiger- und Fortgeschrittenen-Kurse an.
(Auch für Männer )

Freue mich - euch hier im schönen Ruhrgebiet mal begrüssen zu können...

Melanie Hundacker
Inhaberin simply-out
DIMB Fahrtechnik-Trainerin und -Trailscout

www.simply-out-mountainbike.de


----------



## Alptrails (14. September 2015)

Hallo Zusammen
Ich biete im Rahmen der Candybar Bikecamps noch einen Spezialtermin für ein Trailcamp in Ftan (Unterengadin, Schweiz) an, da ich eine Anfrage bekommen habe. Durchführung ab 3 Personen.
Ein Thema ist Trailfahren auf Naturtrails, mit Wurzeln und Steinen, auch mal steilere Passagen fahren und Spitzkehren üben. Also eher im Fortgeschrittenbereich, und nur für Frauen 
Das zweite Thema ist der mentale Bereich, mit dem wir bei allen Candybar Bikecamps auf den Trails und auch bei einer Abendsession arbeiten.
Unser Ziel ist: Frauen auf dem Mountainbike im fahrtechnischen Bereich und im Kopf zu unterstützen.
Infos: www.bikecamps.ch oder im Facebook auf Candybar Bikecamps https://www.facebook.com/Candybar-Bikecamps-708635972495292/timeline/ sind immer alle News. Hier noch ein Video von einer Trainingsstrecke 





Alles Liebe, Lisa


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (17. September 2015)

joanna80 schrieb:


> Das finde ich mal einer super Idee, wäre auch gern bereit, solch einen Kurs zu absolvieren.


So einen direkt hab ich bisher nicht. Aber Zena bietet im Oktober noch einen Kurs über zwei Tage in der Pfalz an, biken und Yoga. 
Evtl ist der ja auch was für Dich? Kannst einfach mal unter bikensoul schauen.


----------



## Marc B (15. Januar 2016)

Hi mal wieder 

2016 bieten wir erstmals ein Lady-Camp in Willingen an und bei den Kursen haben wir neu die Lady-2 Kurse am Start!

Also viel Neues 

*Mehr: www.ridefirst.de/kurse-termine*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Hacklschorsch (15. Januar 2016)

Hallo,
Mädels-Kurse im Spessart in 2 Levels gibt es auch 2016 wieder bei
http://www.erfahrungsraumnatur.de/termine/
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mal auf der Seite vorbeischaut.... 
...oder mir auf Facebook folgt.

Viele Grüsse aus dem Spessart

Jens


----------



## Sandy_MTBevents (15. Januar 2016)

*Hallo Mountainbike-Ladies,*

wir von MTBevents bieten auch* Ladies MTB Camps* an, die Event- und Tourencharakter haben und z.T. auch Technik-Trainings beinhalten. Aktuell bieten wir Camps im Vinschgau sowie in den Dolomiten an.

Schaut doch mal vorbei:
http://www.mtbevents.de/ladies-mtb-camps/

Hier gibt´s noch den Link zu einem Blogartikel zu unseren Ladies Events:
http://www.mtbevents.de/alle-ladies-aufs-bike-2/

Ladies, lasst uns die Trails rocken!

*Eure Sandra
MTBevents*

*Kontakt:*
http://www.mtbevents.de/anfrage/
[email protected]
089 12090440


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ruhrgebiet (25. Januar 2016)

Neue Saison - Neue Termine - Neue Angebote


----------



## ruhrgebiet (25. Januar 2016)

Neue Saison - Neue Termine - Neue Angebote

Hallo Ladies,
viele Termine für Euch. Los gehts am:
13.03.2016 mit einem Einsteiger-Kurs in Herten an den neu gebauchten Strecken der Halde Hoheward!
16.04.2016 ein Trailkurs - flotter, entspannter, flowiger durch den Trail - und mit nem Grinsen unten ankommen!
17.04.2016 Einsteiger-Kurs in Essen.
08.05.2016 Kurs für Fortgeschrittene Ladies in Essen

Dies alles und viel mehr zu finden unter: www.simply-out-mountainbike.de oder
folgt uns auf Facebook: www.facebook.com/simply.out.mountainbike 

Ladies! ... Wir sehen uns!
Liebe Grüsse - Eure Melanie
(DIMB-Fahrtechnik-Trainerin und Mitinhaberin von simpy out mountainbike!)


----------



## Alptrails (26. Januar 2016)

In Scuol, Engadin, gibt's erstmals eine Frauenwoche von uns in Kooperation mit drei Bikehotels vor Ort.
3.-8. Juli 2016
Fünf Tage Biken mit Touren und Fahrtechniktrainings, Mentales Training und Yoga Einheiten, gutes Essen und gute Laune inmitten wunderschöner Naturlandschaft rund um den Schweizerischen Nationalpark.
Testschuhe von Five Ten stehen in allen Grössen zur Verfügung und jede bekommt ein ION-Goodie dazu 

www.alptrails.ch
http://www.alptrails.ch/bikeschule/frauenwoche/




 

 


love what you do, do what you love
Freu mich auf euch..
Greetz,
Lisa


----------



## Hacklschorsch (6. März 2016)

Früh übt sich.... 
Anfang April starten schon der *MTB-Einsteiger-Kurs* *nur für Mädel*s im Spessart. 
An vier Terminen jeweils mittwochs könnt ihr die Basics (Grund- Aktivposition, Balance, Kurvenfahren und Bremsen) ausgiebig üben. 
http://www.erfahrungsraumnatur.de/mountainbiking/mountainbike-kurse/afterwork-fahrtechniktraining/

Im Juli folgt dann der Kurs für fortgeschrittene Bikerinnen, die sich mehr Sicherheit auf den Trails wünschen in Miltenberg. 
Es gibt noch freie Plätze. 
http://www.erfahrungsraumnatur.de/mountainbiking/mountainbike-kurse/fahrtechnik-trail/

Alle anderen Kurse und Touren sind im Mixed-Modus - schaut doch einfach mal vorbei...
https://www.facebook.com/erfahrungsraumnatur.de/

Grüße aus dem Spessart

Jens


----------



## ruhrgebiet (7. März 2016)

LADIES FAHRTECHNIK CAMP
30.9.2016 - 03.10.2016 in Essen (Ruhrtal)
->  weibliche Trainerinnen (DIMB ausgebildet)
->  Fahrtechnik vom Feinsten
->  tolle Touren durchs Ruhrtal (teile des Ruhrpottcross)
->  Welness / Yoga

Ihr kommt als Einsteigerin und fahrt als Fortgeschrittene nach Hause! 
Wir freuen uns riesig! 

Schaut hier:
http://www.simply-out-mountainbike.de/fahrtechnik/ladies-camp/

Liebe Grüsse
Melanie von www.simply-out-mountainbike.de


----------



## RogerRobert (8. März 2016)

Am 19. und 20. März steigt im Bikepark Beerfelden das alt bewährte 'Ladies Open'. Von unserer Seite (Ridingstyle - MTB Fahrtechnik) werden in diesem Rahmen auch FT-Kurse angeboten. Am Sonntag sind auch noch ein paar Plätze frei 

http://www.ridingstyle.de/products-page/girls-only/


----------



## Marc B (14. März 2016)

Das Lady-Camp in Willingen kann leider nicht stattfinden, dafür haben wir noch mehr Lady-Termine auch im Level-2 Bereich im Kalender:

*http://www.ridefirst.de/fahrtechnikkurse/lady-kurse/* (rechte Leiste alle Termine)

Nach dem super Lady-Kurs-Saisonstart freue ich mich auf mehr Kurse!

Sonnige Grüße, 
Marc


----------



## Thebike69 (14. März 2016)

Gibt es noch welche im Raum Karlsruhe Umkreis ca.75Km?


----------



## Mausoline (14. März 2016)

Meine guten Erfahrungen 

Pfalz Zena
http://bikensoul.de/

Schwarzwald Todtnau Annette
http://blackforestbike.wix.com/blackforestbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (14. März 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Meine guten Erfahrungen
> 
> Pfalz Zena
> http://bikensoul.de/
> ...



Danke Mausoleen


----------



## Deleted 365494 (14. März 2016)

Hey  Ich wollte mal fragen ob es auch ein Fahrtechnikkurzs für Ladys nahe Nürnberg gibt?


----------



## bajcca (14. März 2016)

@_Me-Su_ 
Bremsspur in Erlangen bietet Ladies only in 2 Levels an. Kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sehr empfehlen.


----------



## murmel04 (14. März 2016)

Dc


_Me-Su_ schrieb:


> Hey  Ich wollte mal fragen ob es auch ein Fahrtechnikkurzs für Ladys nahe Nürnberg gibt?



Schau mal bei Bremsspur Bergradsport nach, die sind in Erlangen unterwegs und haben auch was für Mädels


----------



## Skwal (14. März 2016)

*Bei Kerstin Kögler:

Dipl.- Betriebswirtin (FH)
Bundeslehrteam Mountainbike (BDR/DIMB) DIMB Website
Referentin Bayerischer Radsportverband

Trainer B Radsport (BDR/BRV)
MTB Guide/Trainer C MTB-Breitensport (BDR/DIMB)
Zertifizierte Fahrtechniktrainerin (DIMB)
Fotbildung Outdoor 1. Hilfe


Übungsleiter/Trainer B in der Prävention Profil "Haltung + Bewegung
Enduro Teamfahrerin BMC Factory Trailcrew BMC Trailcrew Website

20. März Ladies Only Basic*
Würzburg


----------



## WarriorPrincess (17. März 2016)

@ Me-Su Bremsspur wär auch meine Antwort gewesen. Hab zwar nich die reinen Ladies-Kurse gemacht, aber bei den "gemsichten" Kursen waren auch immer Mädels dabei und es ist trotz Männern ne entspannte Atmosphäre!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spreadthegroove (22. März 2016)

PUMP‘N JUMP ist der erste Pumptrack und Sprungkurs für Frauen in NRW. Du wolltest schon immer springen lernen und die Faszination Pumptrack erleben? Dann bist du hier genau richtig! In diesem Kurs zeige ich euch, wie ihr auf dem Pumptrack richtig Spaß bekommt. Ich bringe euch die Grundlagen für sicheres und erfolgreiches Springen von Tables und Doubles bei. 

Pumptrack fahren ist das ideale Training um euer Bikegefühl zu verbessern. Das Pushen, was ihr in diesem Kurs lernt, könnt ihr nicht nur auf dem Pumptrack einsetzen. Auch auf dem Trail habt ihr mit dieser Technik noch mehr Spaß und könnt ordentlich Speed erzeugen. Neben der Verbesserung der Fahrtechnik ist Pumptrack fahren ein super Fitnesstraining. 

Damit ihr mit Freude Airtime Luft schnuppert und vor allem wieder sicher landen lernt, starten wir mit kleinen Tables und steigern uns dann Stück für Stück. Der Kurs geht über 
5 Termine, damit euer Gehirn Zeit hat die Fortschritte zu speichern und zu festigen.

Benötigte Ausrüstung:
Funktionstüchtiges Mountainbike, idealerweise ein Hardtail mit Federgabel. Alternativ kannst du auch mit einem Fully am Kurs teilnehmen. Helm, Knieschoner und Flatpedals (keine Klickies) sowie Schuhe, mit denen du guten Halt auf den Flatpedals hast. Solltest du keine Knieschoner und/oder Flatpedals haben, kannst du sie kostenlos ausleihen. Bitte bei der Anmeldung angeben.

Termine
13.04.2016, 19.00 - 20.30 Uhr
20.04.2016, 19.00 - 20.30 Uhr
27.04.2016, 19.00 - 20.30 Uhr
04.05.2016, 19.00 - 20.30 Uhr
11.05.2016, 19.00 - 20.30 Uhr

Ort
Bikepark Aplerbeck Dortmund
Benediktinerstraße 81
44287 Dortmund

Kursgebühr für 5 Termine: 125,- € pro Person

Anzahl Teilnehmerinnen: 
maximal 8 Bikerinnen

Vorkenntnisse im Springen und Pumptrack fahren sind 
nicht erforderlich.

Eure Trainierin ist Sonja Granzow, Sport-Mentalcoach und Fahrtechniktrainerin. Deutsche Meisterin 4-Cross und Downhill.

Kontakt und Anmeldung: 
Sonja Granzow
Germaniastraße 35
40223 Düsseldorf
mobil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




0173-7355585
[email protected]
www.sonjagranzow.de
www.facebook.com/sonja.granzow.5
www.facebook.com/Mut-tut-gut-MTB-1520759021558112/?ref=hl


----------



## Alptrails (25. März 2016)

Neuer Termin fürs Wochenende 17./18. September 2016
Girls-Enduro im Unterengadin

Leidenschaft zum Bergabfahren, trotzdem keine Auffahrten scheuen, sondern geniessen. Gondelbenutzung und öffentlichen Verkehr geschickt kombinieren, um maximalen Fahrspass herauszubekommen. Fahrtechnische Leistung abrufen und verbessern. Gut Essen. Müde und glücklich heimkommen. Mentale Unterstützung am Trail, Streching und Pizza am Abend. So schaut das Girls-Enduroweekend mit uns aus. Alright? See you!


http://www.alptrails.ch/bikeschule/specials/
Enduro-Weekends gibts auch für Männer und Frauen zusammen ansonsten.. 

Ride on, Lisa


----------



## Marc B (5. April 2016)

Wenn Ihr eine Übersicht von Schulen sucht mit Infos zu deren Angeboten, dann schaut mal hier rein:

*http://www.bruegelmann.de/info/mtb-fahrtechniktraining-schulen-und-trainer/*

Viele Grüße 
Marc


----------



## OrangensaftDE (10. August 2016)

Hallo,
kann jemand einen Kurs für Frauen im Erzgebirge empfehlen?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## ruhrgebiet (10. August 2016)

Ladies... Wellness.... MTB.... Fahrtechnik..... Touren
Ladies CAMP 30.9. - 03.10.2016
Anmeldung und Ausschreibung  hier: http://www.simply-out-mountainbike.de/reisen/ladies-camp/
Wir freuen uns!!!!
Melanie und Martina + Überraschungsgast aus'm Pott!


----------



## Manu63 (28. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen 
Ich bin neu hier und Anfängerin .
Mit meinen jungen Jahren von 53! ,..... suche ich Gleichgesinnte.
Mein Lebensgefährte fährt schon seit zig Jahren und durch ihn bin ich zum Mountinbiken gekommen. 
Natürlich bin ich auch schon das eine oder andere Mal gefahren....Aber ein Anfänger und ein Könner.....schwierig... 
Vielleicht findet sich ja hier jemand die in etwa mein alter hat und auch erst angefangen hat.

Ich lasse ganz liebe Grüße hier und freu mich auf Euch
LG Manu


----------



## Jackstar (10. September 2016)

Hat noch jemand Lust? 
https://www.sportangebote-herford.d...ails/index/cat/AAKAATAAU/id/023_h416_20160917


----------



## Waldkatze (31. Oktober 2016)

*Erfahrungsbericht zu FT-Kursen bei Zena von bikensoul:*

Nachdem ich Sturz-bedingt mit einigen Kopfblockaden zu kämpfen hatte, habe ich im April zuerst den Mut-tut-gut-Kurs besucht. 
Überzeugt und weiter gebracht haben mich vor allem:

– Eine entspannte und stressfreie Atmosphäre.
– Sympathische Coaches, denen man ihre Freude am Erklären und Erleben absolut anmerkt.
– Das Vermitteln von sauberer Fahrtechnik.
– Ein großzügiger Verteilungsschlüssel (5:2) / kleine, homogene Gruppen.
– 5 verschiedene Fahrlevel, mit Flexibilität für tgl. Anpassung. Jeder wird dort abgeholt wo er steht.
– Tolle Trails mit kniffeligen Schlüsselstellen.
– Viele Wiederholungen von Bewegungsabläufen in Spitzkehren, Stein- und Wurzelpassagen, Treppen
(es hat so gut funktioniert, daß ich bei der Abfahrt vom Parkplatz mit dem Auto automatisch dachte: Oh, steil runter, atmen, Gorilla)


Im August folgte dann das Enduro-Camp, ebenfalls in der Pfalz. Das Ziel war die Fahrtechnik zu verbessern und eine bessere Basis, für den anstehenden Urlaub im Vinschgau, zu schaffen. Auch dieser Kurs war ein voller Erfolg:

- Die Trails um Neustadt bieten sowohl flowige als auch technisch sehr anspruchsvolle Abschnitte, sodass jeder aus unserem Kurs Spaß hatte und seinen Fähigkeiten entsprechend, gefordert/gefördert wurde.
- Zuerst wurden Treppen, Absätze und Kehren isoliert geübt, was mir sehr geholfen hat, mehr auf meine Fahrtechnik und mein Rad zu vertrauen.
- An den beiden darauf folgenden Tagen war es eine gute Mischung aus Flow und Speed aber auch Zeit für mehrere Durchgänge an kniffeligen Schlüsselstellen, bis sich diese gut anfühlten.
- Als sehr hilfreich habe ich auch die Fahranalyse anhand von Fotos empfunden. Während der ersten beiden Fahrtage wurden wir an diversen Schlüsselstellen von beiden Coaches fotografiert. Der 3. Fahrtag startete damit, daß sich Zena jeden einzeln in ihren Bus holte und Körperhaltung, Schwerpunkte, Blickführung, etc. besprochen wurden. 


Durch diese Vorbereitung bin ich im Vinschgau viele Trails gefahren, die vor einem Jahr noch zu einer "Rad-Wanderung" geführt hätten.
Spitzkehren wie im oberen Teil vom Propaine sind immer noch nicht mein Favorit - der untere felsigere Anteil schon eher, aber die Abfahrten von der Tarcher Alm (4 gewinnt 13, Roadbrunn, etc.) waren fast durchgehend machbar. Was zu einem fetten Grinsen führte...


----------



## mtbtourmallorca (17. Dezember 2016)

Fahrtechnik Training Ladies only auf Mallorca !
Ich arbeite hier im neunten Jahr als MTB Guide auf Mallorca und biete ganzjährig spezielles Fahrtechnik Training für Frauen.

Überzeugt Euch selbst !


----------



## simply-out (30. Dezember 2016)

2017 wir FETT... neue Kurse, ein Fahrtechnik-CAMP und viele Termine für Frauen (und Männer)
Kommt gut rein und vergesst Euer Bike nicht 
www.simply-out-mountainbike.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackstar (30. Dezember 2016)

simply-out schrieb:


> 2017 wir FETT... neue Kurse, ein Fahrtechnik-CAMP und viele Termine für Frauen (und Männer)
> Kommt gut rein und vergesst Euer Bike nicht
> www.simply-out-mountainbike.de


 

Der Fahrtechnik Kurs für ladies mit Karsten hat im Oktober richtig Spaß gemacht )jaaawoll )


----------



## Nena (12. Januar 2017)

Ich bin weg von der Idee, ich müsste so etwas in einer reinen Frauen Gruppe machen.
Ich mag nicht in Watte gepackt werden. Hier und da fehlt mir sicher die Kraft, aber technisch mache ich nichts anderes, als der Mann.

Wir hatten vor einigen Wochen ein Techniktrainig im Verein. Ich glaube es waren 10 Männer und 2 Frauen. Wir Mädels haben hier und da deutlich besser gearbeitet, als die Jungs. Das tat unserem Ego verdammt gut.

Das Training hat übrigens Fabian Griechen geleitet. Kann ich absolut empfehlen: 

http://www.fabiangriechen.de/Trial/entree.html


----------



## Stefan_SIT (16. Januar 2017)

sportsinteam (Köln, Bonn, Düsseldorf und Bergisches Land) ist 2017 wieder mit seinen For Ladies Only - MTB-Fahrtechnikkursen am Start. Die Kurse werden von unseren zertifizierten Coaches Nina und Pia durchgeführt.

Drei Termine im 1. Halbjahr für Mädels, die mit dem Mountainbiken beginnen und das Biken von Grund auf erlernen wollen: 
MTB-Fahrtechnikkurse mit sportsinteam.de

Drei Termine im 1. Halbjahr für fortgeschrittene Mädels, die bereits Erfahrung mit dem Mountainbiken haben und den nächsten Step machen wollen: 
MTB-Fahrtechnikkurse mit sportsinteam.de

Enjoy Your Ride,
Stefan


----------



## diepowdertina (26. Januar 2017)

Radeln, ratschen und lachen - und das nur unter Ladys. Im April könnt ihr mit unserem Fahrtechnikcamp im schönen Südtirol in die Bikesaioson starten. Kontaktiert mich gerne für weitere Infos oder gleich einen Platz sichern unter 

http://www.bikehotel-steineggerhof....02-women-s-fahrtechnik-camp-mit-tina-bek.html

Tina und Tina freuen sich auch euch.
Liebe Grüße


----------



## haubert (31. Januar 2017)

Und für Bike-Kurse, Trail-Camps und Mut-Tut-Gut Bikekurse, gibt es noch die Zena in der schönen Pfalz

http://www.bikensoul.de/


----------



## Hacklschorsch (4. April 2017)

Im Spessart gibt es u.a. ebenfalls wieder Fahrtechnik-Seminare und geführte Touren nur für Mädels.
https://www.erfahrungsraumnatur.de/mountainbiking
Schaut mal rein....


----------



## bmxxxgirl (12. April 2017)

Ich habe schon mal an einem Fahrtechnik Training teilgenommen. Allerdings waren da auch Jungs dabei, die immer wieder gelacht haben wenn man mal was nicht konnte. Daher würde ich ein Fahrtechnik Training nur für Frauen echt cool finden. Mich würde in diesem Zusammenhang auch mal ein Training mit einem BMX interessieren.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (12. April 2017)

Hi,

Fahrtechnikkurse nur für Frauen bieten schon einige Anbieter an. Natürlich gibt es auch MTB-Fahrtechnikkurse für Frauen von sportsinteam (unsere Kurse finden in der Nähe von Köln statt). Aus deinem Post ist leider nicht ersichtlich, woher du kommst.

In den Kölner Abenteuerhallen gibt es einen Dirtparcours u.a. auch für BMXer und soweit ich weiß, auch Kurse dazu.

... und wenn Jungs lachen, weil Mädels was nicht können, würde ich nun nicht überbewerten. Von einigen Mädels, die bei unseren Touren mitfahren, können sich viele Jungs eine Scheibe abschneiden ... 

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Lalyle (17. August 2017)

Ich suche jemanden, der uns speziell Sprungtechnik von Anfang an beibringt (und mal unseren Manualimpuls und Hop-Abfang anschaut), gerne auch als Privatlektion(en) für zwei. Wir hüpfen bisher nur vorsichtig und wären gerne sicherer bevor wir mehr wagen. Entweder in der Schweiz oder in Richtung Tirol ist momentan angeplant. Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (17. August 2017)

Lalyle schrieb:


> Ich suche jemanden, der uns speziell Sprungtechnik von Anfang an beibringt (und mal unseren Manualimpuls und Hop-Abfang anschaut), gerne auch als Privatlektion(en) für zwei. Wir hüpfen bisher nur vorsichtig und wären gerne sicherer bevor wir mehr wagen. Entweder in der Schweiz oder in Richtung Tirol ist momentan angeplant. Hat jemand eine Idee?


Frag mal bei Gabi Egli an.


----------



## Sonder (8. September 2017)

Lalyle schrieb:


> Ich suche jemanden, der uns speziell Sprungtechnik von Anfang an beibringt (und mal unseren Manualimpuls und Hop-Abfang anschaut), gerne auch als Privatlektion(en) für zwei. Wir hüpfen bisher nur vorsichtig und wären gerne sicherer bevor wir mehr wagen. Entweder in der Schweiz oder in Richtung Tirol ist momentan angeplant. Hat jemand eine Idee?


Hallo Lalyle, unsere Bikeschule befindet sich in Appenzell (CH). Hier unsere Webseite: https://zwairad.ch/ Würde mich freuen wenn du dich meldest.


----------



## Aninaj (10. Oktober 2017)

Nicht nur für Ladies, aber dafür für den guten Zweck:

Trail-Rides mit Mehrwert in der Pfalz mit Zena von BIKEnSOUL

Vielleicht hat ja die Eine oder Andere Lust mitzumachen, die legendären Müsliriegel dürft ihr jedenfalls auf keinen Fall verpassen


----------



## Jackstar (10. Oktober 2017)

Sonder schrieb:


> Hallo Lalyle, unsere Bikeschule befindet sich in Appenzell (CH). Hier unsere Webseite: https://zwairad.ch/ Würde mich freuen wenn du dich meldest.




Ansonsten evtl die Bike academy in kirchberg


----------



## Jackstar (10. Oktober 2017)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Nicht nur für Ladies, aber dafür für den guten Zweck:
> 
> Trail-Rides mit Mehrwert in der Pfalz mit Zena von BIKEnSOUL
> 
> ...



Schade leider zu weit entfernt...


----------



## elbaner (11. Oktober 2017)

Wir haben uns diese Saison erstmalig um Frauen mit Sturzangst gekümmert mit den Grund- und Aufbaukursen "Sturzangst überwinden". 

Um was geht es?

*Erfolg ist - nicht nur im Sport - Kopfsache. Wenn der Kopf verrückt spielt, geht meist gar nichts mehr. Angst, mitunter Panik, sind dann die beherrschenden Gefühle. Sie haben ihre Ursache meist in einem Sturzgeschehen, das sich tief eingeprägt hat, oder in vorhandenen Ängsten wie z. B. die Angst zu stürzen. Fundiertes Fahrtechniktraining von der Pike auf in Kombination mit Mental-Training hilft dir, mit deinen Ängsten umzugehen. *

*In diesem Spezialkurs wirst du in Druck- und Angstfreier Atmosphäre an 2 Tagen von 2 Spezialisten begleitet! Einem lizenzierten Fahrtechnik-Coach und einem lizenzierten Mentalcoach.*

In einer Stress-Situation ist klares Denken unmöglich. Traf ein Jäger früher auf einen Säbelzahntiger, hatte er außer Angst wenig Zeit und Möglichkeiten. Sein Hirn entschied reflexartig zwischen tot stellen, kämpfen, fliehen.

Heute haben wir diese Bedrohung durch wilde Tiere nur noch sehr selten. Wir suchen die Herausforderungen im Sport und ersetzen kämpfen oder fliehen durch Konfrontation mit unterschiedlichen und scheinbar unüberwindlichen Hindernissen.

Insbesondere beim Mountainbiken kommt der Moment, wo jeder an seine Grenzen stößt: schwierige Trails, Motivationsprobleme oder sportliche Misserfolge. Das kann für den Einsteiger eine drei Stufen lange Treppe, eine steile Abfahrt sein oder - meist und - ein Sturz (Misserfolg). Die Reaktionen auf diese Stress-Situation kennen wir: Wir vermeiden sie wo es geht und wenn es gar nicht anders geht, ist schieben angesagt.

Unwohlsein, Angst, Panik und Stress führen dazu, dass man seine optimale Leistungsfähigkeit nicht abrufen kann. Aber der Umgang damit lässt sich lernen. Die genannten Empfindungen lassen sich mit Übung und Erfahrung reduzieren. Wir zeigen euch, wie es geht und bieten euch Methoden an, mit denen ihr das Modell „Flucht“ auf die Seite schieben und erste Erfolgserlebnisse mit der Herausforderung Treppe  oder der steilen Abfahrt einfahren könnt und eure Amygdala getrost auf's Sofa schicken könnt!!

Termine für 2018 ab Ende November 2017 online unter www.arthur-mtb.de und www.mitschmidt.de an.
Dort könnt ihr auch die Rückmeldungen der Teilnehmerinnen lesen.

Die Kurse bieten wir in Ulm/Blaubeuren sowie im Zugspitzgebiet an. Auf Anfrage auch bei euch auf euren Hometrails.

Herzliche Grüße

Arthur und Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BbiK (1. Dezember 2017)

Liebe Bikerinnen,

heute möchten wir euch gerne das Mut tut gut! Team vorstellen und auf das Mut tut gut! Kurskonzept aufmerksam machen.

Unsere Kurse von Frauen für Frauen richten sich an Bikerinnen, die sich mehr Selbstvertrauen und Spaß beim Biken wünschen.

Von der Anfängerin bis zur fortgeschrittenen Bikerin bieten wir an verschieden Standorten in Deutschland und in der Schweiz Mut tut gut! Kurse an. Auf Anfrage kommen wir auch gerne zu euch in die Region und üben mit euch und euren Freundinnen auf euren Trails.


Schwerpunkte der einzelnen Mut tut gut! Coaches


*Barbara Kiss-Nägele: *Anfängerinnen, Fortgeschrittene, Spitzkehren, Alpen* *-******

*Elke Röhrig-Schneider: *Anfängerinnen, Fortgeschrittene und E-Bikerinnen **-*****

*Gaby Egli * **-******

*Manuela Weiß: *Anfängerinnen, Fortgeschrittene, Spitzkehren* *-******

*Sonja Granzow: *Einstieg in den Bikepark, Springen lernen ***-******


****** *Infos zu den Mutsternchen findet ihr auf unseren Webseiten.


*Aktuelle Termine findet ihr auf unseren Webseiten und bei Facebook:*


*Barbara:  *www.mtb-fahrspass.de

*Elke:  *www.bewegung-beginnt-im-kopf.de

*Gaby:  *www.gabyegli.ch

*Manuela:  *www.bike-erfahren.de

*Sonja:  *www.sonjagranzow.de


https://www.facebook.com/Mut-tut-gut-MTB-1520759021558112/


----------



## Jackstar (1. Dezember 2017)

Ich kann das Konzept nur empfehlen. Ich habe auch schon daran teilgenommen und es hat definitiv etwas gebracht ;-). LG 





BbiK schrieb:


> Liebe Bikerinnen,
> 
> heute möchten wir euch gerne das Mut tut gut! Team vorstellen und auf das Mut tut gut! Kurskonzept aufmerksam machen.
> 
> ...


----------



## murmel04 (1. Dezember 2017)

BbiK schrieb:


> Liebe Bikerinnen,
> 
> heute möchten wir euch gerne das Mut tut gut! Team vorstellen und auf das Mut tut gut! Kurskonzept aufmerksam machen.
> 
> ...



1000% zu empfehlen


----------



## haubert (3. Dezember 2017)

Und in der Pfalz gibt es ja auch noch die Zena.

Zena www.bikensoul.de


----------



## Hacklschorsch (20. Dezember 2017)

*Programm 2018 online!*
Fahrtechnikkurse, mentales Coaching und geführte MTB-Touren gibt`s auch im Spessart 
https://www.erfahrungsraumnatur.de/
Gruß
Jens


----------



## trailkeks (4. Januar 2018)

www.mountainbike-happygolucky.de





Die Mountainbikeschule Happygolucky bietet diverse entspannte Fahrtechnikkurse für Frauen an. Darunter z.B. am 25. Februar in Brühl (NRW) diesen:https://www.facebook.com/events/1902105849805769/ 


 

und außerdem noch im Januar einen Garmin Edge-Kurs, damit wir im Wald nicht die Orientierung verlieren https://www.facebook.com/events/1414387892017703/


----------



## Deleted 283425 (8. August 2018)

Was gibts denn (ggf. noch dieses Jahr) 200km um Nürnberg?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (8. August 2018)

http://www.bremsspur-bergradsport.de/
Aber dieses Jahr glaub ich keine Termine mehr bei den Women only-Kursen...


----------



## scratch_a (8. August 2018)

Ich vermute, dass Bremsspur wegen eines irrtümlichen schlechten Image bei ihnen eher nicht in Frage kommt.


----------



## jjom (16. August 2018)

JohSch schrieb:


> Was gibts denn (ggf. noch dieses Jahr) 200km um Nürnberg?


rockmytrail.de hat dieses Jahr noch einen Ladies Only Kurs in Nürnberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (1. Januar 2019)

Ist dieses Jahr jemand von euch beim Fahrtechnik Camp im Kloster Esthal?
https://www.mountainbikepark-pfaelzerwald.de/news/5-frauencamp-im-kloster-esthal.html


----------



## Aninaj (1. Januar 2019)

Joa


----------



## murmel04 (1. Januar 2019)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Ist dieses Jahr jemand von euch beim Fahrtechnik Camp im Kloster Esthal?
> https://www.mountainbikepark-pfaelzerwald.de/news/5-frauencamp-im-kloster-esthal.html




Ja, ist allerdings schon etwas her.

Mach es ist klasse.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (1. Januar 2019)

Klingt interessant. Leider eine Woche aus meinem Urlaub raus. 

Das führt mich zu einer anderen Frage, weil mich dieses Camp grade auf eine Idee brachte: Kann jemand was zu den Camps in Willingen sagen, sei es die für Frauen oder die für jedermann/frau? Die wären zeitlich günstig für meinen Maiurlaub gelegen und keine absolute Weltreise für mich.


----------



## Aninaj (1. Januar 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Klingt interessant. Leider eine Woche aus meinem Urlaub raus.



Musst du Pfingsten arbeiten?


----------



## Deleted 454842 (1. Januar 2019)

Leider ja  Pfingstsamstag ist wie Ostersamstag Pflicht, deswegen hat das nichtmal viel mit Urlaub oder nicht zu tun. Eindeutig der falsche Beruf für alles, was mit Wochenenaktivitäten zu tun hat. 

. Die Campangebote von Zena muss ich aber dringend für nächstes Jahr berücksichtigen, daran hatte ich bei der Urlaubsplanung nicht wirklich gedacht.


----------



## Aninaj (1. Januar 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Leider ja  Pfingstsamstag ist wie Ostersamstag Pflicht, deswegen hat das nichtmal viel mit Urlaub oder nicht zu tun. Eindeutig der falsche Beruf für alles, was mit Wochenenaktivitäten zu tun hat.



Oh, das ist natürlich doof. Hab auch so Termine, an denen ich ran muss, während die meisten Anderen die Beine hochlegen können. Is wie ne Tür, müssen wir durch


----------



## beitune (4. Januar 2019)

Wir beitune Guidinnen (Barbara, Heidi und Andrea) sind 2019 auch wieder beim Frauen-Camp in Esthal dabei - freuen uns schon riesig


----------



## BbiK (4. Januar 2019)

Auch dieses Jahr findet wieder ein *"Mut tut gut!" Opening* statt, diesmal in *Wiesbaden*.
Vom *05. bis 07.04.19* könnt ihr wieder zusammen mit den Mut tut gut! Coaches Barbara, Manuela, Sonja und Elke an eurer Fahrtechnik kombiniert mit mentalen Strategien arbeiten. Durch unsere kleinen Gruppen (höchstens 5 Teilnehmerinnen pro Coach) gehen wir individuell auf eure Bedürfnisse ein. 
Eine Auffrischung und Erweiterung eurer Biketechnik zum Saisonstart bringt euch Sicherheit und Spaß für euer anstehendes Bikejahr 2019.
In der zu dir passenden Gruppe erlernst du die dementsprechenden Techniken, somit kann von der Anfängerin bis zur Fortgeschrittenen jede mitmachen.

Infos dazu auf unserer Facebookseite https://www.facebook.com/events/738430206528973/ oder direkt über Bewegung beginnt im Kopf http://www.bewegung-beginnt-im-kopf.de/

E-Bikerinnen sind willkommen.

Wir freuen uns wieder auf euch!

Barbara, Manuela, Sonja und Elke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radtpack (4. Januar 2019)

trelgne schrieb:


> Fahrtechnikkurse im Spessart (Frammersbach), teils auch speziell nur für Frauen:
> http://www.bikewald.de/Fahrtechnik-Seminare-0-0-0-143-86-1.htm



Hallo!

Habe hier noch einen weiteren Anbieter von Fahrtechnikkursen, auch speziell für Frauen. MTB-Fahrtechnik Frammersbach: http://www.mtb-fahrtechnik-frammersbach.de/woman.html


----------



## Guedy (13. Februar 2019)

Für den fränkischen Raum, beim Oli @sundayrides 
www.sundayrides.de
Macht auch reine Mädelskurse. Meine Freundin hatte teilgenommen und war schwer begeistert!


----------



## beitune (18. Februar 2019)

Liebe Mountainbikerinnen,

die Sonne scheint und wir haben Euch hier mal unsere Bike-Termin für Mädels 2019 zusammengefasst:

*Datum - Veranstaltung - (Start-)Ort:*

16.03.-17.03.2019 Frauen-Fahrtechnik-Training    Freiburg 
13.04.-14.04.2019 Frauen-Fahrtechnik-Training Freiburg 
04.05.-05.05.2019 Frauen-Fahrtechnik-Training Kirchzarten 
11.05.-12.05.2019 MTB Women Camp Bad Säckingen 
25.05.-26.05.2019 MTB Women Camp Kirchzarten 
01.06.-02.06.2019 Mädels Trailcamp Freiburg 
08.06.-10.06.2019 Frauen-Trailcamp Südvogesen Metzeral 
15.06.-16.06.2019 Frauen-Fahrtechnik-Training Freiburg 
28.06.-30.06.2019 Alpen-Bike-Gipfel Tirol Kappl 
06.07.-07.07.2019 Frauen-Fahrtechnik-Training Feldberg 
20.07.-21.07.2019 Frauen-Fahrtechnik-Training Freiburg 
27.07.-28.07.2019 Hüttentour Für Mädels Gernsbach 
28.07.-04.08.2019 MTB-Trailtour Die kleine Schmugglerin Ischgl 
05.08.-11.08.2019 Frauen-Transalp Zillertal-Gardasee Stumm 
24.08.-25.08.2019 Frauen-Fahrtechnik-Training Kirchzarten 
14.09.-15.09.2019 Hüttentour für Mädels Hinterzarten 
21.09.-22.09.2019 Frauen-Fahrtechnik-Training Freiburg 
12.10.-13.10.2019 MTB Women Camp Kaiserstuhl 
19.10.-20.10.2019 Mädels Trailcamp Freiburg 
Wir freuen uns auf Euch! 
Eure beitune-Mädels


----------



## Hacklschorsch (13. Juli 2019)

Du hast Trailerfahrung, liebst Wurzeln, Stufen, Steine und stressfreies Biken unter Frauen?
Dann treffen wir uns am 27.07.19 zum Trailday für Ladies in Miltenberg!
Infos & Anmeldung unter:
https://www.erfahrungsraumnatur.de/mountainbiking/touren/trailday-für-ladies/


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Juli 2019)

Hacklschorsch schrieb:


> Du hast Trailerfahrung, liebst Wurzeln, Stufen, Steine und stressfreies Biken unter Frauen?
> Dann treffen wir uns am 27.07.19 zum Trailday für Ladies in Miltenberg!
> Infos & Anmeldung unter:
> https://www.erfahrungsraumnatur.de/mountainbiking/touren/trailday-für-ladies/



Done!

Wer kommt noch mit?


----------



## simply-out (11. August 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 
FAHRTECHNIK TRAINERIN GESUCHT.... Ich will weniger machen, daher sucht die Agentur, für die ich arbeite eine weitere TRAINERIN! .... www.mountainbike-ruhrgebiet.de, 
Ihr solltet eine ausgebildete Fahrtechnik TrainerIN sein.
Wenn ihr Interesse oder Fragen habt dann schickt mir bitte eine Mail an [email protected]–ruhrgebiet.de
freue mich auf eine neue Kollegin :–)
Liebe Grüsse
Melanie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martagc2019 (20. August 2019)

simply-out schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> FAHRTECHNIK TRAINERIN GESUCHT.... Ich will weniger machen, daher sucht die Agentur, für die ich arbeite eine weitere TRAINERIN! .... www.mountainbike-ruhrgebiet.de,
> Ihr solltet eine ausgebildete Fahrtechnik TrainerIN sein.
> Wenn ihr Interesse oder Fragen habt dann schickt mir bitte eine Mail an [email protected]–ruhrgebiet.de
> ...



Hört sich interessant an.


----------



## Vollgasfahrer (25. August 2019)

Moin... wir von den Eriderz sind Neu gestartet und bieten für den Norddeutschen Raum 
Ladys Only Veranstaltungen an.
Nächster Termin in Hamburg ist der 15.09.2019. https://www.mtb-news.de/events/veranstaltung/einsteiger-mtb-workshop-in-den-harburger-bergen/
Für weitere Informationen schickt ne PN oder ne Mail an [email protected].

Ich freue mich.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (28. August 2019)

Ist das Camp beim Kloster Esthal immer Pfingsten oder an wechselnden Wochenenden? Nur so für die allgemeine Jahresplanung


----------



## greenhorn-biker (28. August 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Ist das Camp beim Kloster Esthal immer Pfingsten oder an wechselnden Wochenenden? Nur so für die allgemeine Jahresplanung


Das gibts leider nicht mehr weil das Kloster verkauft wird   

Info vom Veranstalter:
"Nächstes Jahr wird es glücklicherweise wieder ein Frauencamp geben. Wir haben eine Unterkunft gefunden, das Otto-Riethmüller-Haus in Weidenthal, in welcher wir für 41 Teilnehmerinnen Platz haben. Es wird zwar etwas kleiner sein, dafür findet es aber auch statt. Der Termin wäre der 28. 08 bis 30.08.2020. Über Pfingsten ist das Jugendgästehaus leider schon über Jahre ausgebucht. Ich bin froh dass wir für nächstes Jahr überhaupt noch einen Termin gefunden haben."


----------



## Deleted 454842 (28. August 2019)

Huh, gut zu wissen.


----------



## Vollgasfahrer (12. September 2019)

„Ladys Only“ MTB-Workshop Harburger Berge !!!!!
Der „Ladys Only“ MTB-Fahrtechnik und Touren-Workshop startet am 15.09 um 10.00 Uhr an der Kärtner Hütte  "harburger Berge"in Hamburg.
Dauer bis zu 6 Stunden, je nach Wetterlage.
Inhalt:
Ein tolles MTB-Fahrtechniktraining wird in eine lockere und schöne Tour, durch die Harburger Berge, eingebaut.
EMTB Fahrerinnen sind ebenfalls willkommen. 
Themen, wie Linienwahl, Wurzeln überfahren und Kurvenfahren werden besprochen, genauso das Bewältigen deiner "Lieblings"-Schlüsselstelle.
Mit zu bringen, sind Spaß Freund und Lust am Mountainbiken. Natürlich ne Bike, etwas zu trinken und zu essen. 
Anmeldung und weitere Informationen unter www.eriderz.com.
Siehe Link:
https://www.eriderz.com/kurse-und-trainingsmodule/2/e-mountainbike-fahrtechnik?number=EZ10002.11 (bitte nicht verwirren lassen, Anmeldung war nicht anders möglich).
Bitte auf den EMTB Workshop am 15.09.2019 anmelden.
Preis: 89€ pro Teilnehmerin
Freue mich auf euch und den Workshop.


----------



## heckenbraunelle (9. Oktober 2019)

beitune schrieb:


> *Datum - Veranstaltung - (Start-)Ort:*
> 
> 
> 
> 19.10.-20.10.2019 Mädels Trailcamp Freiburg



Ich hab mich zu diesem Kurs hier angemeldet.....leider wird er wohl abgesagt, da sich noch nicht genug Damen angemeldet haben.

Hat nicht noch jemand spontan Bock und will sich anmelden??

Spass macht es bestimmt!!! und das Wetter wird wohl auch relativ okay....

Grüßle von der Heckenbraunelle.
(Wild aufs Mountainbiken)


----------



## Deleted 454842 (9. Oktober 2019)

Wie viele fehlen noch?


----------



## heckenbraunelle (9. Oktober 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Wie viele fehlen noch?




Uhh , das weiss ich natürlich nicht........soll ich mal fragen?


----------



## Deleted 454842 (9. Oktober 2019)

Hat sich leider eh erledigt.  Sorry fürs Hoffungmachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heckenbraunelle (20. Oktober 2019)

Ich hab für den ausgefallenen Kurs (s.o.) einen eintägigen MTB Lehrgang gefunden und kurzfristig für heute buchen können .
Ratet was passiert:
Der wurde nun gestern auch abgesagt.

Es ist doch wie verhext. 


Gruß
Heckenbraunelle
(sitzt auf dem Sofa und schmollt)



PS: Kommt jemand aus dem Raum Rottweil,VS, Oberndorf und mag mir was zeigen?


----------



## DerandereJan (20. Oktober 2019)

Ich darf hier mal Werbung in eigener Sache machen... liebe Grüße aus der Pfalz!  
http://thebikesideoflife.de/


----------



## Aninaj (20. Oktober 2019)

heckenbraunelle schrieb:


> Ich hab für den ausgefallenen Kurs (s.o.) einen eintägigen MTB Lehrgang gefunden und kurzfristig für heute buchen können .
> Ratet was passiert:
> Der wurde nun gestern auch abgesagt.
> 
> ...



Ich fürchte das Problem ist die Jahreszeit. Zu wenige die bei eventuell schlechtem Wetter noch einen Kurs machen wollen und daher werden viele Kurse dann wegen mangelnder Teilnehmerzahlen abgesagt. Ich denke im Frühjahr wird es wieder besser werden, mit den stattfindenden Kursen


----------



## Horalka (8. Juni 2020)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob so was hier nicht hier hin gehört oder ist es ok. Ich finde es ganz nett und wenn man die Zeit und Geld hat so was mal zu machen nicht schlecht um sich zu verbessern und paar Nette Mädels kennen zu lernen. Ich könnte es zwar Momentan nicht mitmachen aber vielleicht gefällt es jemandem von euch. Wenn unerwünscht löscht es bitte. Danke ? https://facebook.com/events/s/mtb-women-trailcamp-fur-camper/2983163948388601/?ti=cl


----------



## Remux (23. Juli 2020)

Im Auftrag meiner Freundin:


Hallo zusammen,

mein Freund, ein weiterer Kumpel und ich wollen einen Privatkurs bei Rock my Trail in München machen. Da die zwei Jungs eher einen Experten Kurs mit Fokus auf Hinterrad versetzen und bunnyhop im Gelände, sowie ähnliche Späße haben wollen, suche ich einen oder zwei weitere Mitstreiterinnen/-er für das Level Fortgeschritten. Der Trainer meinte die zwei Level in einem Kurs sind kein Problem.

Angedacht wäre das ganze in den kommenden 2-3 Wochen, das genau Datum würden wir dann aber mit euch abstimmen. Kosten für die 5h Kurs liegen bei 5 Personen bei jeweils 100€ pro Kopf. Wenn wir nur 4 Personen sind sind es 120€ für die 5h.

Kursinhalte Fortgeschritten sind hier nachzulesen.
https://rockmytrail.de/mountainbike-und-ebike-fahrtechni…/…/
Prinzipiell kann man aber sagen, dass ich mich auf Trails mit S1-S2 Niveau ganz wohl fühle. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn sich vllt der eine oder andere anschließt und wir gemeinsam üben können ?
Für Rückfragen könnt ihr mir auch gern privat schreiben


----------



## beitune (14. August 2020)

Liebe Mountainbikerinnen,

wir sind total glücklich ,dass wir unsere ?‍♀️Kurse und Touren mittlerweile wieder einigermaßen normal durchführen können und würden uns freuen die eine oder andere von Euch diese Saison noch bei uns begrüßen zu dürfen 

Bei folgenden Bike-Terminen für Mädels haben wir 2020 noch Plätze frei:

*Datum - Veranstaltung - Ort:*

23.08.-29.08.2020 Frauen-Transalp Zillertal-Gardasee Stumm-Torbole
04.09.-06.09.2020 MTB Mädels-Camp Baiersbronn
19.09.-20.09.2020 Frauen-Fahrtechnik-Training Freiburg
09.10.-11.10.2020 MTB Mädels- Camp Kaiserstuhl
17.10.2020 Werkstatt-Abend für Mädels / MTB Schrauber-Kurs Bad Krozingen
14.11.2020 Werkstatt-Abend für Mädels / MTB Schrauber-Kurs Schriesheim
Und wer jetzt schon große Pläne für die nächste Saison schmieden möchte ist bei unseren Mehrtagestouren herzlich willkommen:

25.07.-01.08.2021 MTB-Trailtour "Die kleine Schmugglerin" Ischgl-Livigno
14.08.-19.08.2021 Vogesen-Cross für Frauen Urmatt - Thann
22.08.-28.08.2021 Frauen-Transalp Zillertal-Gardasee Stumm-Torbole

Wir freuen uns auf Euch!
Eure beitune-Mädels


----------



## Deleted 283425 (3. November 2020)

Mal mein/unser Feedback zu zwei Kursen



Spoiler



Zum Background: ich fahre viel und relativ gut, auch etwas Enduro- und CC-Rennsport, Bikebergsteigen, hatte aber nie einen Kurs oder sonst eine Art professionelles Training genossen sondern einfach "organisch" besser geworden und war zwar mal Trainer für eine Sportart, aber nicht fürs Radeln.
So fehlte jetzt auch bisschen die Zeit um da zu trainieren - wenn man gemeinsam fährt will man eher was erleben statt irgendwo rumzustehen und ewig zu üben - und v.a. ich bin dermaßen meilenweit von Anfängerproblemen weg (wie schwierig ist Trail xy zb, was ist "steil", was ist "schwierig") und hab keine Ahnung wie man so Radfahrsachen lehrt.



Bremsspur ("Stufe 2") / Ochsenkopf, Bullheadhouse ("Stufe 1")

*Bremsspur Stufe2 *dieses Jahr
Das Niveau und der Anspruch war sehr niedrig, eher noch einfacher als am Ochsenkopf Stufe 1 war.

Es kamen auch weniger Elemente als erhofft und sogar weniger als Oko schon bei Stufe 1 dabei war.

kein Vorderrad hochheben o.ä. für Stufen, etc
nur weite, super einfach Kurven ganz langsam auf ner glatten Wiese auch nur mit waagrechten Pedalen statt auch mal engere Kurven, mehr zur Körperhaltung,…
kein Einstieg ins Springen oder wenigstens was über-/runterrollen damit man nicht bei jedem Bopperl anhalten und rumschieben muss.

Und auf Fragen nach anderen Elementen kam nur „Crossselling“ a la „ah ne, da müsstest du zum Extra-Kurs xyz“.
Aber wenn man da auch in dem Tempo lernt/Neues kennenlernt dann bräuchte man ja Jahrzehnte und zig Kurse um wenigstens bissl Fahrtechniken zu können.

Der Teil „im Gelände“ bestand wohl aus einmal Hochfahren (leider auch noch komplett ohne Tipps/Training zum Uphill – Körperposition, was mach ich wenns VR steigen sollte, wie aufsteigen bergauf,…? sonder nur weng ratschen) und dann im Großen und Ganzen nur x-mal runter an einer super anspruchslosen, kurzen „Steil“-Abfahrt ohne irgendwelche Schwierigkeit (keine Hindernisse, Kurve davor, Kurve danach,…) und sonst nix von Belang.

Die Körperpositionen die da auf der Wiese trainiert wurde und die sie jetzt auch einnimmt sieht auch nicht so aus als ob das beim richtigen Mountainbiken funktioniert, sieht eher nach OTB beim ersten gescheiten Hindernis aus – eher steif, vorne sautief im Vergleich zu hinten, geht auch nur geradeaus, Kurve darf keine kommen.

Und das ist wohl eh etwas von gestern: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/besser-ohne-ellenbogen-raus.930840/

Als sie gesagt hat, dass sie immer mehr Angst als nötig hat meinte die Trainerin nur, dass sie da nix machen kann, sie lehrt nur Technik, sonst nix – das ist aber ja auch absolut Quatsch, zB die Kerstin Kögler hat doch ein ganzes Trainingskonzept das sich nur ums Mentale dreht, die DIMB auch und wenn man googelt findet man auch massig:
https://www.google.com/search?&q=fahrtechniktraining+mtb+angst

Ich hab das übrigens auch als Feedback an den Anbieter zurückgegeben, kam aber nix sinnvolles rum dabei.


*Ochsenkopf Stufe1 *vor ein-zwei Jahren
Die Trainerin konnte selbst jetzt auch nicht wahnsinnig gut fahren, aber reicht ja für den Anfängerkurs?
Zumindest hat man aber schon mindestens so viel gelernt wie im Stufe 2 bei Bremsspur und man konnte sehen, was nebenan bei Stufe2 alles auf dem Programm stünde, das sah besser aus, mehr Elemente, höheres Niveau, Trainer mit vernünftigen eig. Fähigkeiten. Viel gefahren wurde auch nicht, anspruchslos wars auch, aber gut, war ja Stufe 1.




JohSch schrieb:


> Was gibts denn (ggf. noch dieses Jahr) 200km um Nürnberg?





scratch_a schrieb:


> Ich vermute, dass Bremsspur wegen eines irrtümlichen schlechten Image bei ihnen eher nicht in Frage kommt.


Hat sich leider also absolut bestätigt 



*Sundayrides*
War da schonmal jemand? Macht der Oliver Sonntag die Kurse selbst?








						Oliver Sonntag - sundayrides.de
					

“Seit meinem 14. Lebensjahr hat es mich gepackt. Dirtjump, Downhill, Enduro, mit dem Rad in den Urlaub… Für mich ist Radfahren einfach das beste, was das Leben zu bieten hat. Darum lag es für mich auf der Hand, meine eigene Bikeschule zu gründen und diese Euphorie zu teilen. Durch unzählige...




					www.sundayrides.de


----------



## scratch_a (3. November 2020)

Is natürlich doof, wenn ein Kurs nicht die erwünschten Erwartungen erfüllt.

Als wir 2013 Stufe2 mitgemacht hatten, wurden die ganzen Inhalte wie auf der HP angegeben auch durchgenommen und trainiert. Man muss auch dazu sagen, dass es sich immer noch um Grundstufe handelt und von dem her wirklich eher für Anfänger gedacht ist, die im Gelände noch nicht all zu viel gefahren sind und schnell an ihre Grenzen kommen. Wenn da (zu) viele dabei sind, die sich kaum auf dem Rad halten können, dann sinkt natürlich leider auch das ganze Niveau des Kurses.
Wir hatten als Trainer auch immer den Flo bzw. am Geißkopf (2014) war noch der Norman dabei. Und von den beiden haben wir damals definitiv einiges gelernt, die können selber sehr gut fahren und gingen auch auf unsere Fragen ein.

Abgesehen von den Trainern muss man natürlich auch etwas Glück haben, was die Gruppenzusammensetzung betrifft. Will man das Risiko nicht in Kauf nehmen, ist ein Privatunterricht wohl am sinnvollsten. 
Wünsch dir/euch viel Erfolg, dass ihr das Richtige für euch findet.


----------



## Mausoline (5. November 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> ...
> Als wir 2013 Stufe2 mitgemacht hatten, wurden die ganzen Inhalte wie auf der HP angegeben auch durchgenommen und trainiert. Man muss auch dazu sagen, dass es sich immer noch um Grundstufe handelt und von dem her wirklich eher für Anfänger gedacht ist, die im Gelände noch nicht all zu viel gefahren sind und schnell an ihre Grenzen kommen. Wenn da (zu) viele dabei sind, die sich kaum auf dem Rad halten können, dann sinkt natürlich leider auch das ganze Niveau des Kurses.
> ...




Ich hab 2007 im Grundkurs Wochenende im Schwarzwald gelernt bzw. war Programm unter anderem

einhändig fahren
steil am Berg anfahren
Flasche auf den Boden stellen, aufnehmen
im Kreis fahren, durcheinander fahren in begrenztem Gebiet
steil bergab mit losen größeren Steinen
Treppen, Spitzkehren, Wurzeltrails

bunt gemischte Ladiesgruppe mit u.a. bis dato nur Rennradfahrerinnen, die anfangs nicht mal die Flasche auf gleicher Höhe abstellen konnten etc. und natürlich sind nicht alle am Schluß die längere Treppe runtergefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedWine (10. November 2020)

Bis zur nächsten Saison dauert es zwar noch, und wer weiß was die Pandemie bis dahin bringt, aber: Ich will endlich in den Bikepark!
Hab damals (haha, vor bald 15 Jahren) den 'Umstieg' aus dem heimischen Wald nicht mitgemacht, und war jetzt einige Male zum fotografieren mit. Irgendwie reizt mich das! Lift und festgelegte Strecken, fast wie im Skigebiet im Winter. Gleichzeitig bin ich mir echt unsicher, wo mein eigenes Technik Level liegt, da ich so eine lange Rad-Pause hatte.
Gibt es vielleicht die eierlegende Wollmilchsau aka den Wiedereinsteiger-Umsteiger-Bike-Park-Kurs?! Oder einfach mal einen Anfängerkurs DH machen?
Ja ich weiß, ganz schön viele Fragezeichen, aber vielleicht hat ja wer ne Idee. Mehrtägiger Kurs/ Camp ist gerade so eine fixe Idee bei mir, da mir aktuell sonst die Begleitung bzw. der Anschluss fehlt, und ich nicht alleine durch den Park juckeln will. 
War eine von euch vielleicht mal an nem ähnlichen Punkt und kann helfen?


----------



## Aninaj (11. November 2020)

Eigentlich gibt es in jedem Bikepark einen Anbieter für Kurse. Weiß jetzt nicht wo von Bonn aus der nächste größere Park ist - Winterberg? - aber da einfach mal auf die HP schauen.


----------



## beitune (16. November 2020)

Liebe Mountainbikerinnen,  

Vorfreude ist ja bekanntlich die schönste Freude ;-)  
Da wir optimistisch in die Zukunft blicken und uns gerne zusammen mit Euch auf die nächste Bikesaison freuen möchten  hier unsere ‍♀Mädels-Termine für 2021: 

*Alle beitune MTB Mädels-Kurse & Touren 2021 auf einen Blick*

*Beginn**Ende**Ort**Veranstaltung*13.03.202114.03.2021FreiburgFrauen-Fahrtechniktraining27.03.202128.03.2021KirchzartenFrauen-Fahrtechniktraining17.04.202118.04.2021FreiburgFrauen-Fahrtechniktraining01.05.202102.05.2021KirchzartenFrauen-Fahrtechniktraining08.5.202109.05.2021FreiburgNie mehr Muffensausen22.05.202124.05.2021MetzeralMTB-Camp für Frauen - Südvogesen28.05.202130.05.2021KaiserstuhlMTB-Camp für Frauen - Kaiserstuhl26.06.202127.06.2021FreiburgNie mehr Muffensausen25.07.202101.08.2021Ischgl - LivignoMTB-Trailtour "Die kleine Schmugglerin"10.07.202111.07.2021FreiburgFrauen-Fahrtechniktraining13.08.202115.08.2021BaiersbronnMTB-Camp für Frauen - Schwarzwald14.08.202119.08.2021Urmatt - ThannVogesen-Cross für Frauen14.08.202115.08.2021KirchzartenFrauen-Fahrtechniktraining22.08.202128.08.2021Zillertal - Gardasee Frauen-Transalp04.09.202105.09.2021FreiburgNie mehr Muffensausen18.09.202119.09.2021FreiburgFrauen-Fahrtechniktraining24.09.202126.09.2021KirchzartenMTB-Camp für Frauen - Schwarzwald08.10.202110.10.2021KaiserstuhlMTB-Camp für Frauen - Kaiserstuhl

Wir wünschen Euch einen schönen Herbst und Winter  Passt auf Euch auf und bleibt gesund!
Wir freuen uns auf Euch im nächsten Jahr 
Eure beitune Mädels 🚲


----------



## Fusiro (17. Dezember 2020)

Hallo Lady`s,
ich biete Kurse im Münsterland an.
Stöbert gerne auf meiner Seite:
Mountainbiking - Bettina Büttgen Fit For Life (wixsite.com)
Beste Grüße,
Betty


----------



## RedWine (14. Januar 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Eigentlich gibt es in jedem Bikepark einen Anbieter für Kurse. Weiß jetzt nicht wo von Bonn aus der nächste größere Park ist - Winterberg? - aber da einfach mal auf die HP schauen.


Richtig, Winterberg ist hier so das nächste mit Lift. Zumindest aus den Terminen aus der Vergangenheit habe ich nix Ladies spezifisches gefunden ... Ich werd's aber im Auge behalten.

Aber falls noch jemand den ultimativen Tipp für einen Umsteiger Bike Park Kurs hat, immer her damit!


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. Januar 2021)

Ist in Willingen, also quasi neben Winterberg. War mit denen letztes Jahr da, allerdings kein reiner Ladies-Kurs. Mir hat es gefallen, die können was.






						MTB Frauen Camp Willingen - MTB-Academy
					

MTB Frauen Camp Willingen - die Mountainbike Academy für Fahrtechnik-Trainings und Camps auf höchstem Niveau - MTB-Academy




					www.mtb-academy.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ironische_Made (3. Februar 2021)

Gibt es irgendwelche Tipp´s für Anfänger/Fortgeschrittene Fahrtechniktrainings Raum Schwäbische Alb?


----------



## Fasani (3. Februar 2021)

Gibt's hier jemanden, der das MTB.xpert-ladys-only-camp Mitte April (Liv Testgedöns)  gebucht hat? 😊


----------



## ti-bu (18. April 2021)

Hallo liebe Radlerinnen,

ich biete in Lenggries im Isarwinkel MTB Fahrtechniktraining Basic NUR für Frauen an. Neben 1- Tageskursen biete ich auch Kurse mit Hüttenübernachtung und Yoga oder Kräuterkurs an, genauso wie individuelle Termine oder Events. 

Mehr Infos findet Ihr hier: https://www.mtb-fahrtechnik-frauen.de

... weil Radeln einfach Spass macht!


----------



## faxepolis (22. April 2021)

Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für Anfängerinnenkurse in Berlin?


----------



## beitune (18. Februar 2022)

Liebe Mountainbikerinnen, 

der Schnee schmilzt und die ersten Frühlingsboten sprießen 🌷 
Da wird es Zeit das Bike aus dem Kellerverlies zu befreien, abzustauben und sich auf die neue Bikesaison zu freuen  Wir würden uns sehr freuen die eine oder andere von Euch wieder bei uns begrüßen zu dürfen und senden Euch daher hier unsere ‍♀Mädels-Termine für 2022:

*Alle beitune MTB Mädels-Kurse & Touren 2022 auf einen Blick:*


*Startdatum**Enddatum**Ort**Veranstaltung*12.03.202213.03.2022FreiburgFrauen-Fahrtechniktraining26.03.202227.03.2022KirchzartenFrauen-Fahrtechniktraining09.04.202210.04.2022FreiburgFrauen-Fahrtechniktraining30.04.202201.05.2022KirchzartenFrauen-Fahrtechniktraining07.05.202208.05.2022Freiburg„Nie mehr Muffensausen“13.05.202215.05.2022Kaiserstuhl(E-)MTB-Camp für Frauen21.05.202222.05.2022FreiburgFrauen-Fahrtechniktraining28.05.202229.05.2022Titisee-NeustadtFrauen-Fahrtechniktraining04.06.202206.06.2022Metzeral (F)MTB-Trailcamp für Frauen in den Vogesen25.06.202226.06.2022Freiburg„Nie mehr Muffensausen“09.07.202210.07.2022FreiburgFrauen-Fahrtechniktraining22.07.202224.07.2022Kirchzarten(E-)MTB-Camp für Frauen24.07.202231.07.2022Ischgl (AT)MTB-Trailtour „Die kleine Schmugglerin“28.07.202231.07.2022Livigno (IT)MTB-Trailcamp für Frauen Livigno12.08.202214.08.2022Baiersbronn(E-)MTB-Camp für Frauen13.08.202214.08.2022KirchzartenFrauen-Fahrtechniktraining13.08.202218.08.2022Thann (F)Vogesen-Cross für Frauen28.08.202203.09.2022Stumm (AT)Frauen-Transalp09.09.202211.09.2022Fiesch/Wallis (CH)MTB-Trailcamp für Frauen im Wallis17.09.202218.09.2022Freiburg„Nie mehr Muffensausen“07.10.202209.10.2022Vogtsburg i.K.(E-)MTB-Camp für Frauen

Wir wünschen Euch einen wunderschönen Frühling 🌷 
Startet gut in die neue 🚴‍♀️Saison und passt auf Euch auf!

Wir freuen uns auf Euch! 
Eure beitune Mädels 🚲


----------



## Wendeline (15. August 2022)

Vielleicht hat hier ja jemand auch Bock: Greenhill Bikepark Womens-Ride am 21.8. Ich hab mich mal angemeldet und bin sehr gespannt.


----------



## Trailchick (15. August 2022)

Ladies first 💃,
Servus hier Andrea und ihr Team. Privates Coaching steht bei uns im Vordergrund. Gruppenkurse im Basiskurs sind ebenso buchbar. Mit oder ohne Strom. Alles am Tegernsee/Kreuth
www.powderworld.de 
Andrea Meier (geb. Wiedenbauer) MTB Schule Kreuth, Partnerbetrieb des Bergsteigerdorf Kreuth


----------



## ritzel007 (10. Oktober 2022)

Vielleicht bin ich etwas früh dran für 2023 aber ich versuche es mal: Ich möchte meiner Frau ein Bike Wochenende oder Fahrtechnikkurs schenken. Die Veranstaltung sollte Ladies only sein, der Level fortgeschritten in Richtung Enduro/DH/Park. Hat jemand Erfahrung oder Empfehlungen?

Gruß,
Henning


----------



## Stuetzrad-DHler (10. Oktober 2022)

ritzel007 schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich etwas früh dran für 2023 aber ich versuche es mal: Ich möchte meiner Frau ein Bike Wochenende oder Fahrtechnikkurs schenken. Die Veranstaltung sollte Ladies only sein, der Level fortgeschritten in Richtung Enduro/DH/Park. Hat jemand Erfahrung oder Empfehlungen?
> 
> Gruß,
> Henning


Women's Bike Festival im Bikepark Winterberg von Sporting Women. War mega gut und gab nen richtigen Schub nach vorne. Findet bestimmt auch nächstes Jahr wieder statt.


----------



## Jessi_ (6. Dezember 2022)

ritzel007 schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich etwas früh dran für 2023 aber ich versuche es mal: Ich möchte meiner Frau ein Bike Wochenende oder Fahrtechnikkurs schenken. Die Veranstaltung sollte Ladies only sein, der Level fortgeschritten in Richtung Enduro/DH/Park. Hat jemand Erfahrung oder Empfehlungen?
> 
> Gruß,
> Henning


Hallo, schau mal bei ladyscamp 
ich habe dieses Jahr zwei camps mitgemacht und hatte viel spaß
gruß 
jessica


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ritzel007 (6. Dezember 2022)

Jessi_ schrieb:


> Hallo, schau mal bei ladyscamp
> ich habe dieses Jahr zwei camps mitgemacht und hatte viel spaß
> gruß
> jessica


Hallo Jessica,
danke für den Tip! Die Kurse in Winterberg wären eher zu einfach gewesen, aber meine Frau hat tatsächlich schon mit Fabian gesprochen. Vielleicht läuft da was im kommenden Jahr. 

Gruß,
Henning


----------



## Jessi_ (6. Dezember 2022)

ritzel007 schrieb:


> Hallo Jessica,
> danke für den Tip! Die Kurse in Winterberg wären eher zu einfach gewesen, aber meine Frau hat tatsächlich schon mit Fabian gesprochen. Vielleicht läuft da was im kommenden Jahr.
> 
> Gruß,
> Henning


Ja genau, deswegen gibt es 2023 ein Aufbaucamp für Fortgeschrittene


----------



## M_on_Centurion (1. Januar 2023)

Bei TrailXperience gibt‘s dieses Jahr auch ein Frauen Fahrtechnikcamp im Vinschgau:
Fahrtechnik Ladies only Vinschgau
Vielleicht wär das was für sie.


----------

